# Ts23 up 14lb 3 days



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

So its my 3rd day on my high dose cycle, bodyfat is exacly the same up 14 lbs and by the looks of me not holding to much water yet, other thread got deleted and i said id let you all no how i was gettin on so.... yeh im happy so far, sides arnt to bad either, bit of acne on my shoulders an thats it, got pb on shoulders last night to 3plates a side on shoulder press the bar weighs about 1kg though in the gym i was in last night but still up 10kg of what iv done before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

What the fvck you taking????


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

5g test


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow....never heard of this,Ill have to read up. Well done tho.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> What the fvck you taking????


5,000mg test

800mg tren

600mg mast

200mg anavar


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

14lbs in 3 days

that cant be possible

and even if it was that'd seriously be unhealthy


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ebasiuk1 said:


> 14lbs in 3 days
> 
> that cant be possible
> 
> and even if it was that'd seriously be unhealthy


Does my cycle look healthy ??? is any cycle healthy ???


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ebasiuk1 said:


> 14lbs in 3 days
> 
> that cant be possible
> 
> and even if it was that'd seriously be unhealthy


it obvisouly is possible cause iv done it.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

obviosuly due to bloat and water retention but in 3 days iv put some nice size on.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ts23 you will be marcus ruhl before you no it :thumb:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

:rockon:


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

well obviousy none are

defo must be a lot of water your right


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ts23 said:


> obviosuly due to bloat and water retention but in 3 days iv put some nice size on.


are you no feeling cardio effects after that much weight gain in 3days lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

any pics mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fully possible.

after last diet, i jumped on the test and was up 17kg (yes KG) in 15 days. Obviously i felt like shi,t looked watery as hell, thought i was going to die...and stopped :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> fully possible.
> 
> after last diet, i jumped on the test and was up 17kg (yes KG) in 15 days. Obviously i felt like shi,t looked watery as hell, thought i was going to die...and stopped :lol:


I dont look watery at all, i just look alot fuller and bigger than 3 days ago, i was 6% last week and stil look around the same, il get bodfat done again on friday.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> be a lot of water mate, you just won't be able to tell...


ooo yeh of course i know that mate.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

good work!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> good work!


Thx mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> You being funny?
> 
> anyway, hope it goes well for you, you got pics? thats a lot of strain to put on your body such a increase in weight in a short peroid of time, hows your breathing?


LoL no im not, i know its down to bloat and water.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

nice one mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of luck mate. Would like to see some before and after pics when you're done.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> all new members going to be smashing 5g of test soon!


Give it a rest lol weren't this covered in the other thread


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gonna have to try this looks good maybe with some oxys as well


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

well done mate. thats some seriouse gaining!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Don't know mate not posting much here anymore:whistling:


U r forgiven


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

mark67 said:


> Gonna have to try this looks good maybe with some oxys as well


Im not recommending this to any1, i new i shouldnt of made a another thread, fckin hell.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, shall we not mention the dosages from now on and just see how u get on - I for one am interested in your results - will U be using some kind of slin protocol aswell - make the most of it?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, shall we not mention the dosages from now on and just see how u get on - I for one am interested in your results - will U be using some kind of slin protocol aswell - make the most of it?


im on 20iu slin and 15iu hgh


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> 15iu hgh! most be costing you a bomb!


Yup, ill be on for 6 month too.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Im not recommending this to any1, i new i shouldnt of made a another thread, fckin hell.


 Sorry if I upset you mate


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Your going to get some serouis strech marks LOL


Never had any mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

mac i couldnt pm you back mate bhut yes ill keep you informed.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PICTURES NOW!

?????????

You must be swole as fcuk!

You're brave m8, this sounds fckin hardcore.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

14lbs of what though? you certainly haven't added 14lbs of lean muscle in 3 days lol.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

so when you gonna start taking big doses


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Zangief said:


> 14lbs of what though? you certainly haven't added 14lbs of lean muscle in 3 days lol.


thx for letting me know mate, i didnt know, im a newbie  LoL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

big steve said:


> so when you gonna start taking big doses


LoL


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zangief said:


> 14lbs of what though? you certainly haven't added 14lbs of lean muscle in 3 days lol.


some theories have suggested when doing a blast like this, the body will actually build more lean muscle than people think...a lot more. But then, it comes at a cost doesnt it (and im not talking money).


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> some theories have suggested when doing a blast like this, the body will actually build more lean muscle than people think...a lot more. But then, it comes at a cost doesnt it (and im not talking money).


Yeah ive read plenty on SHIC but you won't add 14lbs of muscle in 3 days no matter how much gear your on


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> some theories have suggested when doing a blast like this, the body will actually build more lean muscle than people think...a lot more. But then, it comes at a cost doesnt it (and im not talking money).


Im just a greedy impatient c u n t mate haha


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

FCUK MY POST THEN LOL.

I WANT PICTURES!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I was looking for the other thread!!

Thats awesome gains mate, would be great to see before and after pics.

Still not on any AI?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah without before and afters this threads abit pointless  hope u took some u should have doubled in size by the end!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

who ever pm'ed me what i smy diet, my diet is as follows as of monday.

6am, 15 egg whites, 200gram of oats

8am, 300gram chicken breast, 200gram brown rice.

10am, 300gram chicken breast, 200gram brown rice.

12pm, 8oz steak, 200gram sweet potatoes and veges.

2pm pre workout shake, 2 bananas.

3pm, post workout, 3 scoops whey, 200gram oats.

4pm, 8oz steak 200gram sweet potatoes veges.

7pm, 300 gram chicken breast veges.

10pm, 2 cod fillets, 3 table spoon peanut butter, hand ful of almonds.

12, casien shake, sleep, repeat.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I was looking for the other thread!!
> 
> Thats awesome gains mate, would be great to see before and after pics.
> 
> Still not on any AI?


Not yet mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Zangief said:


> Yeah without before and afters this threads abit pointless  hope u took some u should have doubled in size by the end!


Iv look like iv doubled in size in 3 days mate.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fcuk.

You go to bed at 12 am? I go at 8pm kills me any later lol

What do you do for a living?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ts23................ My hat goes off to you for having the balls to do and being able to afford it 

Will be watching this as I can't wait to see the results. All the best with it mate


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcuk.
> 
> You go to bed at 12 am? I go at 8pm kills me any later lol
> 
> What do you do for a living?


Business man. LoL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

RACK said:


> Ts23................ My hat goes off to you for having the balls to do and being able to afford it
> 
> Will be watching this as I can't wait to see the results. All the best with it mate


Nice 1 buddy.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Not yet mate.


Fair play mate, you must be rather happy with those gains and little to no sides whatsoever.

Whats your routine like mate?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Business man. LoL


business man?

Care to expand or should you be doing hard time by now? LOL


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

MacUK said:


> GIVE ME A JOB! :whistling:


me too!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate, you must be rather happy with those gains and little to no sides whatsoever.
> 
> Whats your routine like mate?


3 on 1 off mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> business man?
> 
> Care to expand or should you be doing hard time by now? LOL


Dont have a clue what your on about mate


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well you must be raking in the dollaz, I delivery drive and it piisses me off tbf perhaps I can be a business man.

Who likes drugs?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Iv look like iv doubled in size in 3 days mate.


doubt it,i bet your blood pressue has though lol,keep an eye on that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> 5,000mg test
> 
> 800mg tren
> 
> ...


I thought you said you were doing a high dose cycle?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Savage stuff...fair play..it goes to show whats possible when you know exactly what your at. All the best with it Ts23. Cant wait for a snap or two.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Savage stuff...fair play..it goes to show whats possible when you know exactly what your at. All the best with it Ts23. Cant wait for a snap or two.


Thx mate, i took a few pics on monday but im not gona show them until the 6 weeks are up, i took 5 pics on monday and ill take 5 pics in 5 weeks from now and put them together.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

I been watching this for couple of days .. i haven't posted at all but why everyone coming down on the guy. it's his money, his health. if that's what he wants to do. good luck.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

sizar said:


> I been watching this for couple of days .. i haven't posted at all but why everyone coming down on the guy. it's his money, his health. if that's what he wants to do. good luck.


Thx mate.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

amazing bro keep it up can't wait to see before and after pics you hulk :w00t:


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

what test you running Ts23 ?? (Brand/Lab)


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

if it works im doing the same!

may even try your tuna shake haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

That's some serious eating mate, I take my hat off to you, bet thats a struggle and a half!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

WTF :confused1:

Thats crazy. Hope nothing bad comes from the high doses mate...apart from you being bad ass! LOL

I bet the gear you put in you was 7lbs alone haha


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> That's some serious eating mate, I take my hat off to you, bet thats a struggle and a half!


i chew it and wash it down with water if im full mate, do what ya gota do.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

xpower said:


> 5g oxys


fixed


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i chew it and wash it down with water if im full mate, do what ya gota do.


Good attitude, get it in.

Tbh I find the food consumption more impressive than the amount of gear your using. Don't think I could walk with all that in me lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andysutils said:


> fixed


dont like oxys i cant eat on them, they are filthy. LoL


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Your going to get some serouis strech marks LOL


I was just thinking this.

Good luck with it mate. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> I was just thinking this.
> 
> Good luck with it mate. Hope all goes well for you.


Thx mate.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

your my hero :wub:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> your my hero :wub:


LoL cheers buddy


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

fvck me,,,,

LIKE AN ABSOLUTE BAWSE!!!!!!!

respect mate. DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO, thats my new motivational phrase, it will actually help me get a lot of shyte done cos it`ll remind me of what man can acheive...shocking, ill be following closely... 

good luck


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

A song dedicated to such a triumph....

LIKE A BOSS................


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

P.S. I'm just tryna fit in with congratulating you on your excessive steroid usage....

Personally I THINK YOU'RE FUUCKIN NUTTS! :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andy gibbs said:


> fvck me,,,,
> 
> LIKE AN ABSOLUTE BAWSE!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


thx matey.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> P.S. I'm just tryna fit in with congratulating you on your excessive steroid usage....
> 
> Personally I THINK YOU'RE FUUCKIN NUTTS! :lol:


Haha thx mate.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

lool check out..






cant stop listening to it (sorry to go off topic lol)


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well down on the weight gain mate, ignore the negatives from ppl just stay positive and f**kin get massive


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i put on 16 lbs in bout 10 days using drol,didnt look bloated at all...water rentention can defo be internal aswell,people seem to think if you havent got moon face and smooth muscles your not retaining water,complete opposite...i dropped the drol instantly cos that aint healthy


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

lean muscle mass growth will always be quite slow no matter what gear your on. when ppl get really quick gains its water/fat. I know everyone knows this but why do be consistently post proudly "up 20lbs in 10 days ect" when they will lose all of it after pct. (except lean gains, which mite be maybe 4-5lbs tops in 10 days if ur very lucky). this is not a dig btw and if ppl are just posting to say wow look at the water/fat weight ive put on quickly then thats fine but surely we shouldnt be happy with high gains in short times cuz theyre just not quality mass which is what we all want.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I personally cannot wait for pictures, this Ts23 has to be pretty huge with those dosages>>>>?


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

is ur cycle ten days mac? i said u could get quality gains of maybe 5lbs per 10 days so over a longer cycle of course u cud get 10lbs of quality mass


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

nw , and if u keep 10lbs per cycle everytime ur doing very well


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

blue0eyes0 said:


> lean muscle mass growth will always be quite slow no matter what gear your on. when ppl get really quick gains its water/fat. I know everyone knows this but why do be consistently post proudly "up 20lbs in 10 days ect" when they will lose all of it after pct. (except lean gains, which mite be maybe 4-5lbs tops in 10 days if ur very lucky). this is not a dig btw and if ppl are just posting to say wow look at the water/fat weight ive put on quickly then thats fine but surely we shouldnt be happy with high gains in short times cuz theyre just not quality mass which is what we all want.


my bodyfat is 6-7% al year round, i dont put fat on mate, i look pretty much dry all the time.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> at 10 stone?...


what have u been told about insulting other members

:ban:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> at 10 stone?...


8 mate.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Seem like alot of weight gain in such a short time can't b healthy fingers crossd it will be tho good luck to him


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

lets just let him get on with it, and judge for ourselves at the end when the pics are up!

should be good!


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

ok mate maybe not fat but deffo water. good luck to you hope u get some quality gains and im sure u will just sayin small percentage of that 14lbs is muscle. and tprice pics dnt prove anything as he may look massive with lots of water within muscle but it will go. still hope it goes well mate


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

before people criticise his cycle please put up a picture of you looking better/ anywhere near him...absolute haters tut tut...man knows what hes on about and has put it up to show what happening with him, not for you to tell him it could be water blah blah, for someone to do such a cycle it takes a lot of courage, money and experience...... i hate how some members just come on here to ruin threads, dont like it **** off


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

blue0eyes0 said:


> ok mate maybe not fat but deffo water. good luck to you hope u get some quality gains and im sure u will just sayin small percentage of that 14lbs is muscle. and tprice pics dnt prove anything as he may look massive with lots of water within muscle but it will go. still hope it goes well mate


Not once has he said he thinks it's 14lbs of lean muscle,he is aware it's water etc.Read the whole thread before spouting off


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

guys, the title does not say up 14 pounds raw muscle in 3 days, it says up 14 pounds in 3 days, blueeyes do you really think he needs you to tell him that...... lol @ mac im all naturale


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

just to say i know he knows what he is talking about and doing but many on here do not and may try to emulate him, i respect the ops choices and admittedly he looks great, i am just discussing with others how much is quality gains, this is a forum and i have not slated the op in any way.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

goin to get my bloods done tomorrow as im constantly hot, last night i slept with no sheets on me and im looking red and flushed all the time, i think the sides are coming.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> goin to get my bloods done tomorrow as im constantly hot, last night i slept with no sheets on me and im looking red and flushed all the time, i think the sides are coming.


And this is were is begins! :whistling:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> goin to get my bloods done tomorrow as im constantly hot, last night i slept with no sheets on me and im looking red and flushed all the time, i think the sides are coming.


hope they ent too bad!

cant remember the last time i had a sheet on me tbh, get far too hot on and off the juice!

if this is successful, im copying btw lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> goin to get my bloods done tomorrow as im constantly hot, last night i slept with no sheets on me and im looking red and flushed all the time, i think the sides are coming.


Sounds like you just need to up the Tren mate haha.


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

ts23 whats the highest doses u had done before now? in your experience up to what level does gains increase with dosage?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

blue0eyes0 said:


> ts23 whats the highest doses u had done before now? in your experience up to what level does gains increase with dosage?


My last cycle was 1,200mg sust and 800mg deca and 150mg dbol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Sounds like you just need to up the Tren mate haha.


im always like this when i run slin and hgh mate, im 20iu slin and 15iu hgh aswell, plus the tren will be kicking fcuk outa me aswell with heat and sh it.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> My last cycle was 1,200mg sust and 800mg deca and 150mg dbol


 What test you running now mate (Brand/Lab) Just curious ??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> What test you running now mate (Brand/Lab) Just curious ??


Med Tech mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

test 400 mate.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

when you next trainin i wanna know how much strength has gone up


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> when you next trainin i wanna know how much strength has gone up


I trained today mate.

Hams, Clavs, abs dont go heavy on any of these i just do loads of super sets.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ebasiuk1 said:


> well obviousy none are
> 
> defo must be a lot of water your right


You jealous bro? want me to pm you some pics of me in my comp panties?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

please


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> You jealous bro? want me to pm you some pics of me in my comp panties?


Yea can you put up any pictures you have jsut for a gangder, I go to bed at 8 so I would like something naughty to think of whilst I drift off :thumb:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Interesting to see what the results of this would be.......Good luck anyways TS

You're a CRAZY MOFO


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Another 5lbs gained today???


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 5,000mg test
> 
> 800mg tren
> 
> ...


Your mad honestly...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rs60786 said:


> Your mad honestly...


U Mad!


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> 5,000mg test
> 
> 800mg tren
> 
> ...


Is this a shic?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Is he still alive today??


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe ran out of money for internet bill?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

His last course was 1200mg Sust and 800mg Deca with 150mg Dbol...

and now this...

Bit of a small jump lol...

I personally would not reccommend this to any1...

6.6g (6600mg) a week...

Actually im wrong the anavar is 200mg a day...

So = 7800mg

What are your aims TS23?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

jesus lad tht is some serious amount of gear.

good luck. and just make sure you monitor everything. blood pressure/heart rate/everything lad. as tht is some serious amount of **** to be taken..


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

keep us updated buddy


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> His last course was 1200mg Sust and 800mg Deca with 150mg Dbol...
> 
> and now this...
> 
> ...


20 i slin and 15 iu hgh aswell but its just a experiment.  LoL


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

weighed today?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

im up 16 lbs in 4 day's, sides are kicking in like fcuk, i cant sleep, im sweating al day long, my mind is racing all the time ( dont no why), a few more spots on my shoulders aswell but nothing to major, also getting alot more ****ed off easy with my gf and mates but i dont give a fu ck about any of that due to 16lb weight gain in 4 days and massive pumps in gym and look alot bigger and fuller, strength is goin up aswell, so yeh 4 days and im loving it.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

good lad!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

To be the biggest man the walk the planet but reality aims is to get big as i can.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow impressive.

And it looks like his carbs get more complex through out the day.1) Wholemeal Bread 2) Brown Rice 3)Veggies etc..


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> Wow impressive.
> 
> And it looks like his carbs get more complex through out the day.1) Wholemeal Bread 2) Brown Rice 3)Veggies etc..


Dont eat bread mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok so just got back from doing quads.

Reverse hack squats

80kg 20 reps warm up

120kg 15 reps warm up

140kg 12 reps

160kg 10 reps

180kg 10 reps

200kg 7 reps

220kg 4 reps

240kg 3 reps

Leg press

140 kg 15 reps warm up

180kg 10 reps warm up

220kg 10 reps

280kg 10 reps

320kg 8 reps

360kg 6 reps

400kg 4 reps

leg extensions

40kg 15 reps warm up

60kg 10 reps warm up

70kg 10 reps

80kg 10 reps

90kg 10 reps

100kg 10reps

Kept coughing and burping after this session and throwing up in my mouth, i feel totally drained and these side effects arnt making me much better, im constantly hot and sweating, always itchy and my mind is racing all the time for some reason, starting to get abit more acne on my back, chest and shoulders, im gettin pi ssed off over nothing aswell which isnt like me and its only been 4 days, im gona try and stick to the 6 weeks like planned but its gona be a strugle i think.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> ok so just got back from doing quads.
> 
> Reverse hack squats
> 
> ...


do u think that may be because of the tren though?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> do u think that may be because of the tren though?


i honestly cant say mate, im on so much **** at the moment


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

is your appetite still there? on that much juice


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

MacUK said:


> i'd knock the tren on the head and smash some EQ to replace?


only doing 6 weeks though... EQ will be a waste imo


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

the main side is pure awesomeness


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Odd those sides, I would have thought you'd barely notice 7+ grams of anabolics a week...


im on

clen

t3

20iu slin

15iu hgh aswell mate/.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> You gota put a picture up mate


runnin out of wnk material m8?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> You gota put a picture up mate


When im finished mate il put a few befores and a few afters, i wona do it at the end case i wona see the progress together aswell, i just cant wait till this 6 weeks is over and start cruising.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

you best let me know when pics are up!

cant wait to see the end result, hopefully its not a picture of a coffin.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> When im finished mate il put a few befores and a few afters, i wona do it at the end case i wona see the progress together aswell, i just cant wait till this 6 weeks is over and start cruising.


u just going to power through?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tprice said:


> you best let me know when pics are up!
> 
> cant wait to see the end result, hopefully its not a picture of a coffin.


cracking motivation there: :mellow:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> u just going to power through?


thats my plan matey, then jsut cruise for 10 weeks, then back on for 12 weeks and follow this pattern lol yummy.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> you best let me know when pics are up!
> 
> cant wait to see the end result, hopefully its not a picture of a coffin.


Cheers buddy LoL


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

12 week blast next time? hardcore

£10 says youll want to up the dose


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

It's a shame 10ml vials don't come with a needle and syringe built in just whack the lot in non of these half measures at 5ml.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

whats ur next experiment going to be 500mg of test but 10000kcals and 1000g protein?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> whats ur next experiment going to be 500mg of test but 10000kcals and 1000g protein?


my next experiment is to get to 1% bodyfat with 5oz of black tar heroin everyday mate.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

lol, dont you think maybe you should lower the dose slighty if the sides are already kicking in, i mean im no expert but the sides will only get worser as you go on? im sure dropping a gram or 2 wont harm your gains?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andy gibbs said:


> lol, dont you think maybe you should lower the dose slighty if the sides are already kicking in, i mean im no expert but the sides will only get worser as you go on? im sure dropping a gram or 2 wont harm your gains?


im just trying to handle them for now mate, ill se how i get on.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

sound mate, subbed so will keep upto date with it, stupid question--- do you cook your chicken daily? ive got a foreman and am finding it annoying to cook every day... ta

wooo 300 posts


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andy gibbs said:


> sound mate, subbed so will keep upto date with it, stupid question--- do you cook your chicken daily? ive got a foreman and am finding it annoying to cook every day... ta
> 
> wooo 300 posts


i cook each meal individual mate yeh, i cook it in the wok with a table spoon of extra virgin oilve oil, on a very low heat, i get my fats from the oils you see.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@ts23 i read a while back that your body only has so many receptors to absorb the gear so I am to think the large amount your on some will be wasted by the body? Subbed anyway looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i cook each meal individual mate yeh, i cook it in the wok with a table spoon of extra virgin oilve oil, on a very low heat, i get my fats from the oils you see.


sounds like your living a pro bb lifestyle, lucky git... well jealous,, one dayy eh...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andy gibbs said:


> sounds like your living a pro bb lifestyle, lucky git... well jealous,, one dayy eh...


1 day i hope mate, would be nice, we can all dream.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

how old are you! wish i could cook each meal!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> @ts23 i read a while back that your body only has so many receptors to absorb the gear so I am to think the large amount your on some will be wasted by the body? Subbed anyway looking forward to seeing the pics


Steroids work by filling the cell receptors that tell the cells to make new proteins, its normal for the body to create new proteins, the steroids just tell the cells to create the proteins at a faster rate.

The reason this is the case is because the body only has so many cell receptor sites and when they are all filled there is nothing for the extra hormones to do except be excreted from the body.

But iv done it now so theres no turning back, i think they higer the dose the better tha gains, so all i can do is experiment with my body and keep getting checked through out.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> how old are you! wish i could cook each meal!


why cant you cook each meal mate?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

work 8-6 mate

and saturdays some wknds.

i pre cook 2/3 days in advance


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> work 8-6 mate
> 
> and saturdays some wknds.
> 
> i pre cook 2/3 days in advance


O well mate, do what ya gota do.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

im gonna blend everything and just drink it in the weeks, so i dont have to fcuk about at work.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> im gonna blend everything and just drink it in the weeks, so i dont have to fcuk about at work.


i do this when i cant get a meal in mate, tuna, oats and and olive oil, blended.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

R right a hope it works for ya


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

way forward tbh


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i do this when i cant get a meal in mate, tuna, oats and and olive oil, blended.


Cant just rely on tuna for your main protien source though, it doesnt have the aminos in like chicken and turkey etc but its good if your not hungry for 1 meal replacement.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i was gonna use chicken and lean steak mince.

ill experiement with a few diff things and see which r best to drink


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

wow 14lb of muscle in 3 days.

wow just wow

i mean that is possible... wow mate well done.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> wow 14lb of muscle in 3 days.
> 
> wow just wow
> 
> i mean that is possible... wow mate well done.


Is this a serious post?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> Is this a serious post?


you seem to think it is so it must be.

were did the original post go from a few days ago it would be good to track your progress.

whats your blood pressure btw?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> you seem to think it is so it must be.
> 
> were did the original post go from a few days ago it would be good to track your progress.
> 
> whats your blood pressure btw?


not once did i say iv gained 14lbs of muscle WTF, i just wanted to mak eanother thread so people can get an insight on results and sides etc..


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

so why post a thread about it whats so good about 14lb of water?

are you checking your BP?

not getting at you bro.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> so why post a thread about it whats so good about 14lb of water?
> 
> are you checking your BP?
> 
> not getting at you bro.


because i made a last thread and it got deleted, i said i would keep every 1 up to date with my gains etc.. i made this thread 3 days into my cycle hence why callling it up 1lbs in 3 days, yes i got it done the other day, waiting for my gp to get in touch.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ok sound thanks for reposting.

**** going to the docs every time get one of these. this will be your marker to how much risk you are taking and will let you know when to dose some ace inhibitors.

stay safe.

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&gs_upl=691l3422l0l3516l16l16l0l5l4l0l159l1450l0.11l11l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&biw=1440&bih=809&q=wrist+BP+monitor&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=14235439140166872321&sa=X&ei=khQjT-XPEMPKtAa84cjlBw&ved=0CI0BEPMCMAA


----------



## ungeheuer (Jan 12, 2011)

hows libido ?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ungeheuer said:


> hows libido ?


sky high.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck with this mate

Keep this thread going if i was you.

Some people seem jealous for not having big enough balls like you...(or they have slightly more intelligence)


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Good luck with this mate
> 
> Keep this thread going if i was you.
> 
> Some people seem jealous for not having big enough balls like you...(or they have slightly more intelligence)


LoL Thx Mate!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Bro **** waiting 6 weeks, please post up some pics of urself now... Im intrigued to see how big you are...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> Bro **** waiting 6 weeks, please post up some pics of urself now... Im intrigued to see how big you are...


*HE WILL POST UP PICTURES AFTER THE 6 WEEKS IS UP! *


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Mate ive read the entire thread and I just think fair play to you. Ive never ever thought any one would run test that high. Would have been great for you to have bloods done before, during and after. Make a great case study. Going to follow this to the end. Cant wait to see the pics and see your progress. Hope things keep going well for you.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I love how ppl are saying, "good work", "nice one" etc, whats so clever about adding 14lbs of water in 3 days? i bet his internal organs don't think it's very clever.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> So its my 3rd day on my high dose cycle, bodyfat is exacly the same up 14 lbs and by the looks of me not holding to much water yet, other thread got deleted and i said id let you all no how i was gettin on so.... yeh im happy so far, sides arnt to bad either, bit of acne on my shoulders an thats it, got pb on shoulders last night to 3plates a side on shoulder press the bar weighs about 1kg though in the gym i was in last night but still up 10kg of what iv done before.


sounds about right, read what Pual Borreson used to do- 1-2g/day!

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mars said:


> I love how ppl are saying, "good work", "nice one" etc, whats so clever about adding 14lbs of water in 3 days? i bet his internal organs don't think it's very clever.


yeah but if we slag him off we get some other waanker saying 'what with the negativity?'

YOU CAN'T WIN FFS! :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> sounds about right, read what Pual Borreson used to do- 1-2g/day!
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen


That is an absolutely first class read!


----------



## Ian69 (Oct 23, 2011)

Calm down folks. It is TS23's choice to run this amount of gear, so whether he does run into issues or not it has been HIS choice to experiment with HIS own body.

I myself like many will be looking forward to this log on how the end results look and how much he can retain after this cycle.

I will follow with interest, and thanks for the regular honest updates on how this amount of AAS is affecting for you. There aint that many logs on high dosing on here.

Ian


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

gwan lad


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mars said:


> I love how ppl are saying, "good work", "nice one" etc, whats so clever about adding 14lbs of water in 3 days? i bet his internal organs don't think it's very clever.


So.. Iv said that myself, i said id keep every 1 updated on how im doing on gains and sides etc...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats some seriously big weight gains haha! How you feeling about yourself mate?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mars said:


> I love how ppl are saying, "good work", "nice one" etc, whats so clever about adding 14lbs of water in 3 days? i bet his internal organs don't think it's very clever.


Its 19lbs by the way now  all muscle too, i look like jay cutler, yo mad?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> Thats some seriously big weight gains haha! How you feeling about yourself mate?


sides have kicked in good style now mte but im gona kick threw it and try to the end.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> sides have kicked in good style now mte but im gona kick threw it and try to the end.


Haha, what kind of sides you feeling? I know it feels weird having massive changes rapidly... i haven't experianced like this but i dropped like 12lbs in a week and felt amazing haha! Don't know what its like the other way round!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Interesting to see how you've gotten on with this cycle, have to say though IMO it's just plain stupid to run that amount of gear.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dezw said:


> Interesting to see how you've gotten on with this cycle, have to say though IMO it's just plain stupid to run that amount of gear.


Yeh, Normal people wil think your stupid for taking any amount of gear so dont start criticising me when you do the same shi t, im just on a higer dose, thx.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Im gettin sick of people talkin shi t now, its going like the last thread, all i wanted to was to keep people updated on progress, gains and sides so they get an over view of what its like on suck a high dose but obviosuly people dont like it, so this thread can get deleted to, THREAD CLOSED!!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, look at me, look at me, super dose...

Whaaa??? I need more drama!! Close the thread.

Fooking drama queen.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

1Tonne said:


> lol, look at me, look at me, super dose...
> 
> Whaaa??? I need more drama!! Close the thread.
> 
> Fooking drama queen.


you mad bro? you want pics sent of me in pm to?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

im not gona update this anymore, people are wa nkers and gettin all bitchy about it, il pm people who have kept posting threw the thread and keep them updated.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Just carry on updating the thread with out replying to peoples crap...

I just think you should put up some pics...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

With that much gear in you im surprised your sitting in front of a computer and havnt thrown the computer at the wall lol...


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

don't worry what people say this is a good thread and i would like so see what gains and sides you get from doing this just keep updating and FAAK the haters :double ****:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> you mad bro? you want pics sent of me in pm to?


lol, you can definately not include me in the little fraternity of muscle worshipers whom have their tongues so carefully placed within your rectum.

I gave the thread a good read through. You seem more intent on boasting your own awesomeness than really logging daily changes. You post on an open board and then complain when people give their opinions on what you openly want to discuss.

Like i say, you wanna revel in the drama. Nothing wrong with that.

Its the little comments with hidden implication that really make me lol.

You keep at it bro, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DON'T DELETE IT YOU INCONSIDERATE BASTARRD I WANT TO SEE PICTURES AT SOME POINT!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

pics or bs


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Yeh, Normal people wil think your stupid for taking any amount of gear so dont start criticising me when you do the same shi t, im just on a higer dose, thx.


What you are doing is damaging, young people might read this and start shooting high gear doses after reading your ill-informed comments, gear use doesn't kill anyone but blatant abuse can and has.

Someone on this board recently had problems from high doses, then days later your having a bash, crazy.

And I can criticise you all I like, as can anyone else.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

big steve said:


> pics or bs


HE'S SAID ALREADY!

AFTER 6 WEEKS IS UP CUZZZZZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dezw said:


> What you are doing is damaging, young people might read this and start shooting high gear doses after reading your ill-informed comments, gear use doesn't kill anyone but blatant abuse can and has.
> 
> Someone on this board recently had problems from high doses, then days later your having a bash, crazy.
> 
> And I can criticise you all I like, as can anyone else.


This guy should work for the government! It's called freedom of speech he can pretty much say what he wants and if some clown is stupid enough to read this thread and solely base their steroid cycle on it then they are FCKIN STUPID!

:beer:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> This guy should work for the government! It's called freedom of speech he can pretty much say what he wants and if some clown is stupid enough to read this thread and solely base their steroid cycle on it then they are FCKIN STUPID!
> 
> :beer:


The problem is mate there are people stupid enough out there.

Work for the Government that's a great idea, maybe you can put a good word in for me with big Dave C.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dezw said:


> The problem is mate there are people stupid enough out there.
> 
> Work for the Government that's a great idea, maybe you can put a good word in for me with big Dave C.


Will do old chum.

I cba to argue. I love you the way you are.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> This guy should work for the government! It's called freedom of speech he can pretty much say what he wants and *if some clown is stupid enough to read this thread and solely base their steroid cycle on it then they are FCKIN STUPID!*
> 
> :beer:


at least then they would make some decent gains tho instead of sh1tty 500mg test cycles and get nowhere :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

what gets me is the only thing the OP wanted was to update us on he`s cycle and he`s getting ridiculed & taken the **** out off, no wonder people sometimes leave this site when stuff gets to personal to fast. If he wants to try this then its he`s call & if their are some cuwnts out their still stupid enough to try this then its their own fawking fault! Its not the OP`s fault if someone jabs 5g of test in their ars is it ? Someone can get that idea all on their own!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

iv just given up posting in here now got too fcuked off with it.

if you want an update, just PM him - saves getting hassle off anyone


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

i think the OP should carry on posting, at the end of the day haters gonna hate, fvck them. and lets be honest 5g of gear aint gonna kill you, but it will get you way further than 500mg. too many people on here preaching, we can all do as we please and were all aware of the consequences, those that are happy on 500-1000mg then good for you, those that are more adventurous then good effort and im pretty sure you will be gaining way better than the "you only need 500mg of test" crew.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Seriously now- none of u dosage police had a go at weeman for his big dosages, none of u had a go at ausbuilt for his. Stop trolling this thread because some of us are actually interested!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

trollololololol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Seriously now- none of u dosage police had a go at weeman for his big dosages, none of u had a go at ausbuilt for his. Stop trolling this thread because some of us are actually interested!!


Well said.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

What he does it completely up to him...

He should have just posted the log after he done it saved all the drama...

Everyone wants to see pics...

Look at Weeman and Ausbuilt AVI Pics there ****in huge...

The reason i ask for pics and no offence is in his avi he doesnt look that big at all...

So id like to see from what foundation hes added 7g+ of test to get big...

ITS ALL A "F U C K I N" CONSPIRACY; HE MIGHT BE USING NOTHING FOR ALL WE KNOW LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rs60786 said:


> What he does it completely up to him...
> 
> He should have just posted the log after he done it saved all the drama...
> 
> ...


He's going to put pics up u donk!! And u have added 2g+ to his dosage!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He hasn't claimed that he's huge and the next viable step is 5g, he said it's something he wants to try see how he gets on!!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> He's going to put pics up u donk!! And u have added 2g+ to his dosage!!!


What the fcuk is a donk lol...

Bro read the thread carefully...

5g is just the test, hes doing 800mg tren enanthate, 600mg masteron and 200mg ed anavar

plus

20iu insulin and 15iu hgh

just the gear in the first line adds ups to 7800mg...

NOW B1TCH THATS ALOT OF JUICE...

Tropicana aint got **** on him lol...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rs60786 said:


> What the fcuk is a donk lol...
> 
> Bro read the thread carefully...
> 
> ...


Bro lol, u read ur post properly, u said 7g+ of test not gear!

It is a lot of juice, granted but he's a grown adult no need to wreck his thread!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Bro lol, u read ur post properly, u said 7g+ of test not gear!
> 
> It is a lot of juice, granted but he's a grown adult no need to wreck his thread!!


Oh **** my baaad...


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

So is the op not posting anymore? So no progress pics or updates? If so why is this still open? Can a mod delete it if this is so?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs60786 said:


> What he does it completely up to him...
> 
> He should have just posted the log after he done it saved all the drama...
> 
> ...


I'd just like to say he may not look like he is a 7g plus guy in his av but who does until after they have run 7g plus? Lol

What I'm saying is he will grow on this for sure...

Let's see what he looks like after 3 cycles like this then comment on his mass and his excessive gear use...


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> I'd just like to say he may not look like he is a 7g plus guy in his av but who does until after they have run 7g plus? Lol
> 
> What I'm saying is he will grow on this for sure...
> 
> Let's see what he looks like after 3 cycles like this then comment on his mass and his excessive gear use...


this is a very good point. me personally I cant understand the need for these doses unless your a pro at the toplevel BUT im not not gonna judge...and I must admit, im 100% eager to read bout it and see the progress. biggest dose in total ive done is around 800mg a week, and it doesnt make me wanna do these kinda doses, just find it interesting and if people wanna push the envelope, then im keen to hear all about it. end of.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just skimmed through this and seen lots of slating of this guys choice to run high dose...

The way I see it is if this guy adds 10lb lbm on one cycle all you fvckers will wanna know how he did it?

He is telling you what he is doing I think if you dnt like it dnt read it dnt comment just fvck off out of this guys thread.

Now I'm sure there are some with concern and that's nice but he is not a div he knows the risks.

Some of us would like to read the out come wether that is reading he has caused him self harm (hope not) or gained well and looks like a freak!

Ether way he will keep sacking off threads if your all cvnts!

Let the thread run!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i dont think i'll ever use a dose like that, but at the same time i'm interested to read about his experience, good or bad. the guys an adult , he made a decision.


----------



## Gbol (May 2, 2011)

He's making history people


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Just skimmed through this and seen lots of slating of this guys choice to run high dose...
> 
> The way I see it is if this guy adds 10lb lbm on one cycle all you fvckers will wanna know how he did it?
> 
> ...


totally agree.I dont understand the need for this dose at this guys level, but I find it very interesting and I want to see the results. let the thread continue if the OP is happy to keep it going, and I think haters should step back a little from this. as was said, no one blasted weeman for his high dose, or ausbuilt for his high doses....just keep it shut and let the guy do what he wants.we can all judge at the end when photos appear. wonder how many haters will still post compliments if this guy looks f'cking awesome.....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> this is a very good point. me personally I cant understand the need for these doses unless your a pro at the toplevel BUT im not not gonna judge...and I must admit, im 100% eager to read bout it and see the progress. biggest dose in total ive done is around 800mg a week, and it doesnt make me wanna do these kinda doses, just find it interesting and if people wanna push the envelope, then im keen to hear all about it. end of.


IF this is how a top pro gets to look like a top level pro they must have done it before they were a pro? Lol see were I'm going?

It's a choice that he has made and has sights set high! Let him aim high, if this is what it takes for him so be it lol good luck is what I say.

I personally would be too scared to run this lol

But then I'm a natty guy right now just chilling out so maybe I'm a hypocrite lol (it's ok for him but I'm not gonna risk it) lol

Ether way I wanna see the out come


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> totally agree.I dont understand the need for this dose at this guys level, but I find it very interesting and I want to see the results. let the thread continue if the OP is happy to keep it going, and I think haters should step back a little from this. as was said, no one blasted weeman for his high dose, or ausbuilt for his high doses....just keep it shut and let the guy do what he wants.we can all judge at the end when photos appear. wonder how many haters will still post compliments if this guy looks f'cking awesome.....


Lol I bet they all post or pm him for tips after blast lol


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> IF this is how a top pro gets to look like a top level pro they must have done it before they were a pro? Lol see were I'm going?
> 
> It's a choice that he has made and has sights set high! Let him aim high, if this is what it takes for him so be it lol good luck is what I say.
> 
> ...


yep totally get that jim. I think even hardened users on here wouldnt consider this...either way, we all wanna f'cking read bout it! lol


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol I bet they all post or pm him for tips after blast lol


lol if he looks mint, then yep I bet they will


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I also would not choose to push things right to the limit in this way, but that is just me. Seems very excessive but what do I really know, have only run 3 very conservative cycles. So hey is very interesting reading anyway, fascinating in fact.

Note to the op: Have you never seen Lawnmower man, look what happened to him


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Yh im nt gna comment nw, jus wna follow and see hw it goes...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Logged in on safari on my phone just to rep u bigjim - u should feel honoured  well said btw


----------



## Gbol (May 2, 2011)

It would make a good documentary, i hope he films his progress


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

up 21lbs, strength is threw the roof, libdo is gettin beyond of joke, cant sleep, sweating all day long, coughing none stop, itchy all the time, mind is racing constantly, im gettin pi ssed off alot more easier, always hungry, starting to get realy ****ed off with the bad sides now and iv got 5 weeks left, bodyfat is still 6% from yesturday, got my bloods back and they are quite abit above average ( already new this ) but yeh things are going good, just the bad sides are starting to really **** me off, il see if i can go til the end, il keep on updating in here due to having about 100 pm's from different people, i cant keep up with them al so il keep this going for now.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

:thumb: So how are the sides compared to lower doses ? How are you finding your workouts? Intense i bet?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Iv been gettin bad stomach cramps the last 2 days aswell, tried training my arms on saturday but had to leave after a few sets due to my for arms been so pumped it was hurting so much i had to fcuk it off and leave, could pick a dumbell up or put it down with out feeling like the muscles in my arms were gona pop out, pain was unreal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Iv been gettin bad stomach cramps the last 2 days aswell, tried training my arms on saturday but had to leave after a few sets due to my for arms been so pumped it was hurting so much i had to fcuk it off and leave, could pick a dumbell up or put it down with out feeling like the muscles in my arms were gona pop out, pain was unreal.


Yeah, best not to train if you're getting pumps with all that gear mate :lol:

everyone knows you dont have to train with steroids anyway so might as well sit and watch the telly!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

been following this m8, its interesting apart from all the negatives, in your opinion are the sides your experiencing worth the gains u have made, especially as it now affecting your training, do you think the sides will become tolerable over time or do you think you might have to adjust your dosing a little .


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, best not to train if you're getting pumps with all that gear mate :lol:
> 
> everyone knows you dont have to train with steroids anyway so might as well sit and watch the telly!


i do bis with back and tris with chest anyway, so its all good 

but no ****, it was impossible to do anymore sets, my arms were locking up and pain was to much to handle, i couldnt grip at all.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breeny said:


> been following this m8, its interesting apart from all the negatives, in your opinion are the sides your experiencing worth the gains u have made, especially as it now affecting your training, do you think the sides will become tolerable over time or do you think you might have to adjust your dosing a little .


i ran out of anavar mate and changed to 100mg winny ed, i think this is due to my sh it work out on saturday, so iv dropped the winny out and al should be good, winny tabs are harsh as fcuk imo.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

are you going to cruise after this mate? i can imagine PCT would be rough for a full recovery...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> are you going to cruise after this mate? i can imagine PCT would be rough for a full recovery...


ill be on for a long time now mate yeh, ill be cruising on 800mg every 10 days.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> ill be on for a long time now mate yeh, ill be cruising on 800mg every 10 days.


Cruising on 800mg??? LOL thats almost my blast :lol: Add 200mg Tren and you got my blast :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> are you going to cruise after this mate? i can imagine PCT would be rough for a full recovery...


Shut down is shut down. I dont think amount used will effect this. Length of time used would be more applicable.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Shut down is shut down. I dont think amount used will effect this. Length of time used would be more applicable.


I always got told shutdown doesn't always mean shut down. It depends how long you have been shutdown and some are worse than others. But what you say makes more sense because there can only be shut down or not.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> I always got told shutdown doesn't always mean shut down. It depends how long you have been shutdown and some are worse than others. But what you say makes more sense because there can only be shut down or not.


hense why i said "Length of time used would be more applicable".


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

jeez! 21lbs thats good goin mate. the sound of the sides is a turn off but hope you get through it with max gains mate!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> up 21lbs, strength is threw the roof, libdo is gettin beyond of joke, cant sleep, sweating all day long, coughing none stop, itchy all the time, mind is racing constantly, im gettin pi ssed off alot more easier, always hungry, starting to get realy ****ed off with the bad sides now .


just another day at the ****ing office eh? lool


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

up 21lbs lol, some of that has to be muscle surely!! how long have u been on now? because theres probably only half the amount of test in your system that will be in there in a few weeks!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> up 21lbs lol, some of that has to be muscle surely!! how long have u been on now? because theres probably only half the amount of test in your system that will be in there in a few weeks!


Im sure a small amount of it is muscle, i look like a different person already, 5 more weeks left, push push push.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

How much did you gain on first ever course?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> How much did you gain on first ever course?


duno, iv put 2 stone on in the last year and iv been competing through out so im happy, this year im kick fcuk outa my self and push all my limits.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> duno, iv put 2 stone on in the last year and iv been competing through out so im happy, *this year im kick fcuk outa my self and push all my limits.*


HAHAHA! you prat... :lol: you make me laugh


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> HAHAHA! you prat... :lol: you make me laugh


I make my self laugh, its what keeps me goin


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ohh my blood tests were rock and toll so my gp wouldnt prescribe me with any accutane, when i told him ill buy them off the street he called me a arrogant idiot, so i wont be gettin any more blood test anytime soon.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

the test has got to you that much that you've developed a foot fetish :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Afghan said:


> the test has got to you that much that you've developed a foot fetish :lol:


id fcuk a ear hole at the minute if it was possible mate, i like my libdo raising but this is beyond of joke.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*You say your libido is high... but would you?*


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> *You say your libido is high... but would you?*
> 
> View attachment 74203


That just makes me sick.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

just out of interest how are you injecting everything, i mean the sheer volume must have you injecting once or twice a day? either that or your using one of these ****ers:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*Will she do?*

*
*


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> *Will she do?*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Id inhale her farts mate, if im honest.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Id inhale her farts mate, if im honest.


So how horny are you like how much more horny are you compared to the lower dosages of test that you have taken previously???


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

weird question


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

jake87 said:


> weird question


You no like?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> So how horny are you like how much more horny are you compared to the lower dosages of test that you have taken previously???


Alot more mate yeh, to the point were my gf thinks im a creepo


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Alot more mate yeh, to the point were my gf thinks im a creepo


Dirty boy


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Dirty boy


Need to satisfy my needs.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You seem very interested in his libido!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

gduncan said:


> You seem very interested in his libido!


 :drool:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> :drool:


LoL!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

How is breathing bud? In the past iv added weight fast and struggle to breath at night and walking up stairs....

How's you bud?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> How is breathing bud? In the past iv added weight fast and struggle to breath at night and walking up stairs....
> 
> How's you bud?


Yeh mate from day 2 my chest was heavy, even in the gym im gettin out of breath alot easier, specially on leg day but things are goin well mate, i know its stupid but if i get threw this 6 weeks ill cruise for 6 weeks then go straight back to the same blast and keep doing this al year but ill keep the slin at 20i and the gh at 15iu al year round, im liking this alot better than low doses mate yeh, alot better and iv stil got 4 and half weeks left, cant wait to see what im like at the end, hoping for big stuff this year.

hows you mate?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Yeh mate from day 2 my chest was heavy, even in the gym im gettin out of breath alot easier, specially on leg day but things are goin well mate, i know its stupid but if i get threw this 6 weeks ill cruise for 6 weeks then go straight back to the same blast and keep doing this al year but ill keep the slin at 20i and the gh at 15iu al year round, im liking this alot better than low doses mate yeh, alot better and iv stil got 4 and half weeks left, cant wait to see what im like at the end, hoping for big stuff this year.
> 
> hows you mate?


Sounds like you're gonna have a wicked year for gains mate, i'd never dare to do a cycle like that and it's crazy how you gained so much in the 1st 3 days... how much have you gained now you are 1 & 1/2 weeks in?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Sounds like you're gonna have a wicked year for gains mate, i'd never dare to do a cycle like that and it's crazy how you gained so much in the 1st 3 days... how much have you gained now you are 1 & 1/2 weeks in?


iv got 5 weeks left mate and yeh i hope so, im gona stay on all this year and then next year have 6 months off aas and just bang 20iu gh for the 6 months im off aas, iv got it all planned out haha.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> iv got 5 weeks left mate and yeh i hope so, im gona stay on all this year and then next year have 6 months off aas and just bang 20iu gh for the 6 months im off aas, iv got it all planned out haha.


Nice one, best of luck buddy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> iv got 5 weeks left mate and yeh i hope so, im gona stay on all this year and then next year have 6 months off aas and just bang 20iu gh for the 6 months im off aas, iv got it all planned out haha.


You are going to be the most massive guy on the forum im sure well except Weeman when he returns to he`s throne of greatness


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Nice one, best of luck buddy


Thx matey!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Can I ask are you a millionaire or something? It must cost a hell of a lot for that much gear all year!! Plus the sups and the food to feed it!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Can I ask are you a millionaire or something? It must cost a hell of a lot for that much gear all year!! Plus the sups and the food to feed it!!


It is alot of money yeh,al worth it in my eyes, i spent 3.5k on sups, ass, gh, slin after christmas for the new yr, ill be needing more soon though.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Yeh mate from day 2 my chest was heavy, even in the gym im gettin out of breath alot easier, specially on leg day but things are goin well mate, i know its stupid but if i get threw this 6 weeks ill cruise for 6 weeks then go straight back to the same blast and keep doing this al year but ill keep the slin at 20i and the gh at 15iu al year round, im liking this alot better than low doses mate yeh, alot better and iv stil got 4 and half weeks left, cant wait to see what im like at the end, hoping for big stuff this year.
> 
> hows you mate?


I'm good bud thanks just started prep today lol ask me in 6 wks and the answer maybe a little diff lol.

I'd say drop the slin on cruise as you dnt wanna run slin all yr, at the very least your sensitivity will be shyt... Lol

What do you do for a living bud?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

joint partner of a UGL


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> I'm good bud thanks just started prep today lol ask me in 6 wks and the answer maybe a little diff lol.
> 
> I'd say drop the slin on cruise as you dnt wanna run slin all yr, at the very least your sensitivity will be shyt... Lol
> 
> *What do you do for a living bud?*


Already asked him, he won't tell just says he a business man or summin.

So we can all just jump to assumptions.... male prostitute


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Loving how stupid some people are on here regarding how you're financing this :lol:


----------



## Gbol (May 2, 2011)

Cheerleader instructor


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Loving how stupid some people are on here regarding how you're financing this :lol:


Do go on .....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Do go on .....


if people are to thick to work it out then bigger fool them....

(he's blatantly in the antiques trade).


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe he just dnt like random ppl he has never met knowing his real life?

It's diff talking about a cycle and training etc to then talking about your personal life like job, family, mrs etc I'm quite open I'm my journal about life out side of the forum and on various forums I have pics of me the mrs and my 10month son... But I could understand any one not wanting to do that lol

Each to there own I guess


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

got 2 hours sleep again last night, was laid in bed tossing and turning all night LoL, my chest is so heavy when im laid down its hard to sleep, i think this is due to the tren or insulin but i cant really say due to been on so much sh it, i just got to push threw till the end, to be honest the sides arnt as bad as i thought they would be, strength gains are going up like crazy and the pumps im getting are starting to feel like im ripping threw the skin ( Love chest day LoL ), iv started riding on my bike to the gym instead of the car just to see if it will help my chest and breathing out abit, scales as of this morning is im up 22lbs and still hovering around the same bodyfat 6%ish, so al in all i can say that i am liking this high dosethe posotives make the negatives feel like nothing, so if im ok and still pumping by the end of the 6 weeks im gona cruise for 6 weeks and go back on the same cycle, only thing ill change is the 800mg tren for 2 gram of deca.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you feel God like with these dosages?

Are you working a lot harder in the gym with this new surge the high dose of gear has given you?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

can you put some pics up, i know you said you dont want to until the end but it would be good to see that you have actually gained that much in a short time for the skeptics. obviously a pic at the end will show some good gains but I know myself i dont believe its possible to put that much on, but im no expert


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> So its my 3rd day on my high dose cycle, bodyfat is exacly the same up 14 lbs and by the looks of me not holding* to much water yet*, .


your kidding yourself. In three days, ALL you have done is gain water.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

dazc said:


> your kidding yourself. In three days, ALL you have done is gain water.


He went on to say how it's mainly water although it's not a case of mainly, it's a case of ALL water.

I just want to see if he has actually gained the 21lb even if it's water as its still a lot and still noticeable difference


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Like i said pics at the end on day 1 and after 6 weeks, im actually up 22 lbs and of course it will be water but i look a hell of alot different and twice the size i was before i started, ull all see at the end anyway.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> Like i said pics at the end on day 1 and after 6 weeks, im actually up 22 lbs and of course it will be water but i look a hell of alot different and twice the size i was before i started, ull all see at the end anyway.


I'm sorry bud but my personal opinion I think your over exaggerating the weight and you have gained no where near that. Otherwise providing pics wouldnt be an issue. I just wanted to see for my own eyes that it was possible to gain even this much water


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> I'm sorry bud but my personal opinion I think your over exaggerating the weight and you have gained no where near that. Otherwise providing pics wouldnt be an issue. I just wanted to see for my own eyes that it was possible to gain even this much water


LoL your welcome to your opinion mate, thx.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

pics or nogains


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> I'm sorry bud but my personal opinion I think your over exaggerating the weight and you have gained no where near that. Otherwise providing pics wouldnt be an issue. I just wanted to see for my own eyes that it was possible to gain even this much water


Also idnot long finished a show before i started my cycle, my bodyfat was low as 4%, you get your self on 7-8gram on gear a week, plus slin and gh and all the sups and food im consuming not long after a show and see how yo uget on.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

With all those dosages and hormones Ts23 is pumping in the majority has to be muscle we're talking hundreds of times more testosterone than your average males and remeber how fast you grew whilst on a growth spurt? Times that by 10 and you've got Ts23


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Until he puts his money where his mouth is a gets up some pics he is Bs23


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Until he puts his money where his mouth is a gets up some pics he is Bs23


My money keeps rolling in son, dont you worry about that


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

keep going!

what are you predictions for the end?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. Good on you Ts23, you've certainly grabbed a few folks attention with this. Give the guy a break, right or wrong he's sharing his experiences with us all and if we are not interested or entertained we needn't read what he has to say. Some water gains can give a fuller look to muscles and the guys on a competition rebound to boot, so lets just wait and see, eh?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2830706 said:


> My money keeps rolling in son, dont you worry about that


Easy come easy go you no pic sharing cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mingster:2830713 said:


> HaHa. Good on you Ts23, you've certainly grabbed a few folks attention with this. Give the guy a break, right or wrong he's sharing his experiences with us all and if we are not interested or entertained we needn't read what he has to say. Some water gains can give a fuller look to muscles and the guys on a competition rebound to boot, so lets just wait and see, eh?


I want to see pics now Ming


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> I want to see pics now Ming


LOL. I know bro, I know....but patience is a virtue and you know that you will appreciate it all the more for the waiting

We all wanted to see a picture of Luther and look where that took us....


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Im not posting any pics before the end of cycle, i said this from day1 so think what you all want, i know what the scales and mirror say so its all good, i wona see my self what the pic comparsion is gona be like so im waiting my self too.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> I'm sorry bud but my personal opinion I think your over exaggerating the weight and you have gained no where near that. Otherwise providing pics wouldnt be an issue. I just wanted to see for my own eyes that it was possible to gain even this much water


Lol he said you will get pics at the end chill out and wait or do the cycle your self lol ether way...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very quick point

If gear is legit then 22lb water is deffo poss with this dose....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I really think we have had enough of all the neg posts

If you have nothing positive to type I think you shouldn't post at all

By all means read but many of you cvnts are just regurgitating same shyt we have had right through the thread.

It's boaring now

Having to sieve through post after post full of shyt just to get the facts.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2830748 said:


> Im not posting any pics before the end of cycle, i said this from day1 so think what you all want, i know what the scales and mirror say so its all good, i wona see my self what the pic comparsion is gona be like so im waiting my self too.


I'm only messing with you Bs I'll stop trolling your thread cos I'm genuinely interested to see the out come


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mingster:2830737 said:


> LOL. I know bro, I know....but patience is a virtue and you know that you will appreciate it all the more for the waiting
> 
> We all wanted to see a picture of Luther and look where that took us....


Pmsl you're right bro. I should learn from the Luther incident.

I'll patiently wait


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i gotta say it, your friggin crazy running that TS.

But I also gotta say im loving this thread, really interesting read  :beer:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

just got back from doin quads, the pumps im gettin in the gym are crazyyyy.

Reverse Hack squat

40kg 20 reps

80kg 15 reps

120kg 12 reps

160kg 8 reps

200kg 8 res

240kg 4 reps

Leg extensions

20kg 40 reps

30kg 20 reps

40kg 20 reps

50kg 12 reps

60kg 10 reps

70kg 8 reps

80kg 8 reps

90kg 8 reps

100kg failure

was totally fcuked after this and the veins and vascularity in my quads were insane, good workout, killed me but its all enjoyable haha.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> just got back from doin quads, the pumps im gettin in the gym are crazyyyy.
> 
> Reverse Hack squat
> 
> ...


30 seconds rest between each set, full work out took about 25 mins, was gona do hams and calvs to but im gona start wroking out 6 days a week so ill do hams and calvs on a saturday separate/


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

you suffering any hair problems on all this?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andysutils said:


> you suffering any hair problems on all this?


not as of yet no, i never loose hair or gain hair on any cycle to be honest.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> not as of yet no, i never loose hair or gain hair on any cycle to be honest.


not that i can notice anyway.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> not that i can notice anyway.


Nice one, same here, apart from dbol makes my hair a bit thinner but then it goes back to normal again after..weird


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Reverse hack squat?

Is that an angle hack squat that uses discs?

Like the one coleman uses in his dvds?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Reverse hack squat?
> 
> Is that an angle hack squat that uses discs?
> 
> Like the one coleman uses in his dvds?


its what the title says mate, reverse hack squat LoL

instead of puttin your back to the pad you put your front.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> its what the title says mate, reverse hack squat LoL
> 
> instead of puttin your back to the pad you put your front.


I just wondered as I have never used one, in my gym they don't have a proper hack squat just one with pins which goes upto 200kg where you lay flat on your back


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

You not running an AI i think i read somewhere before your not but not sure?


----------



## Inderaj Singh (Jan 21, 2012)

wow good luck man all the best to you can't wait to see pictures m8 good luck again! :thumb:


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> You are going to be the most massive guy on the forum im sure well except Weeman when he returns to he`s throne of greatness


Yeah that or a "Get well soon Ts23" thread lol.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Very intrigued to see pics!! They best be mind blowing, because after what he's been saying that's the minimum I expect to see!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Very intrigued to see pics!! They best be mind blowing, because after what he's been saying that's the minimum I expect to see!


What have i been saying ??? your talking like iv been calling my self a beast, not once have i bigged my self up, iv been keeping every 1 updated with gains and sides etc...

So stop been a cocky C u n t, its not my fault your internet gf turns out to be a old male pervert.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

up 23lbs as of this morning, had 6 hours sleep last night which was nice but the dreams im having are crazy, im having dreams about people i havnt seen or spoke to in years, last night i had a nightmare which i havnt had in years ( tren has well kicked in ) lol, libdo is stil sky high, slight few spots on my shoulders and back but nothing to serious due to running 120mg accutane a day, energy is up all the time, feel myself gettin more and more pis sed off easier and more snapy, chest is gettin worse to, the chest thing is really the only thing that is concerning me, it gets so tight i cant breathe properly sometimes so i have a few toots on my girls inhalers and sorts it out abit, chest and abs later on today, iv also added 2 weight gain shakes to my meal plan so im eating around 7,000 cals at the moment, all clean.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mad cvnt, you dead yet?

...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Been on anavar 6 weeks on monday, as of monday im ill be adding 200mg dbol everyday for the remaining 4 weeks of cycle.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MXD said:


> Mad cvnt, you dead yet?
> 
> ...


Nar mate, got my liver tests back the other day and they were nothing to worry about fortunately, my bloods were abit higher than they should be but im the same with every cycle i do, so im not worrying about anything at the min, everything's going nice apart from my chest and breathing sometimes but inhaler sorts it out so al good.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

seems good so far!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see how much girth he's gained :drool:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> What have i been saying ??? your talking like iv been calling my self a beast, not once have i bigged my self up, iv been keeping every 1 updated with gains and sides etc...
> 
> So stop been a cocky C u n t, its not my fault your internet gf turns out to be a old male pervert.


LOL, wasn't digging at you.. Was meant to be positive. Wrote out a post, deleted it, not going to bother. Not sinking to your sad level. But no, we're still talking, and she's still fit as f*ck. :thumb:

Winning.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

LOL 200mgs dbol? what brand dbol are you using? Should be a good read


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

D8on said:


> LOL 200mgs dbol? what brand dbol are you using? Should be a good read


thats not really a lot. i think i read from medical records the recommended Drol dosage for anaemic patients is something between 100-300mg a day.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks really interesting that. Have you done many big cycles like this in the past?

Have you been taking pictures throughout? I didnt catch your last thread, but is this just an all out, get huge, bulk cycle? whilst trying to keep lean?

Good luck with it all, looks like youre getting good gains anyway!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

D8on said:


> LOL 200mgs dbol? what brand dbol are you using? Should be a good read


Med Tech mate.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

ts need ur advice mate, can i pm


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking forward to see the outcome. Would love to afford some high doses. Keep updateing mate

rossi.s


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Does the test400 you're using contain any prop or is it all long esters? And same with the tren, are you using a tri-tren that contains ace or is it all tren e?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> ts need ur advice mate, can i pm


fire away mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Phil just to confirm your running 120 worth of accutane n ure liver values were fine ???

That's a daily dose?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Phil just to confirm your running 120 worth of accutane n ure liver values were fine ???
> 
> That's a daily dose?


my liver isnt fine mate no i wouldnt say that lol, my bloods were so high my gp said he wouldnt prescribe me with accutane, so i said ill get them my self off the street ad he calle dme a idiot lloll


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Phil just to confirm your running 120 worth of accutane n ure liver values were fine ???
> 
> That's a daily dose?


im on 120mg a day mate yeh, lips are dry as fu ckkkkk, eyes feel dry as fu ck aswel.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> my liver isnt fine mate no i wouldnt say that lol, my bloods were so high my gp said he wouldnt prescribe me with accutane, so i said ill get them my self off the street ad he calle dme a idiot lloll


Lol

Best time to use it would be during your cruise mate.

Take it easy on that liver. Accurate plus 200mg dbol equals a trip to hospital guaranteed if the dbol is even half dosed correctly lol.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Lol
> 
> Best time to use it would be during your cruise mate.
> 
> Take it easy on that liver. Accurate plus 200mg dbol equals a trip to hospital guaranteed if the dbol is even half dosed correctly lol.


You reckon ? even just for 4 weeks?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Why not go for anadrol ? Or Dbol/Anadrol combo? Like 100mg Oxy`s & 100mg Dbol?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Why not go for anadrol ? Or Dbol/Anadrol combo? Like 100mg Oxy`s & 100mg Dbol?


Took them befo mate and they fcuked me up big time, i couldnt eat a thing, shut my appetite down to the point were i could swallow.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ts23 said:



> Took them befo mate and they fcuked me up big time, i couldnt eat a thing, shut my appetite down to the point were i could swallow.


Tbol did the same thing to me lately no appetite at all!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> You reckon ? even just for 4 weeks?


200mg real dbol is guna be harsh on ure liver for a fact.

Add all that accutane n ure asking for trouble IMO.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> 200mg real dbol is guna be harsh on ure liver for a fact.
> 
> Add all that accutane n ure asking for trouble IMO.


Well just take milk thistle hilly! Simple! Lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

think ill just drop the accutane then and see how my skin gets on with out it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Well just take milk thistle hilly! Simple! Lol


Lmao


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> think ill just drop the accutane then and see how my skin gets on with out it.


If you get a flair up n need the accutane then use it during your cruise.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> think ill just drop the accutane then and see how my skin gets on with out it.


This may sound silly but ever tried alowera juice? That stuff certainly kept my acne away.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> If you get a flair up n need the accutane then use it during your cruise.


Ill only be cruising for 6 weeks mate then ill be blasting again. LoL


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Not sure if iv said this already but I'd opt for fast esters at these doses and do shic rather then long blasts.

If you come across any probs fast ester will clear faster and end problems faster...

With the doses your running of slow test and tren in 6wks it's only giving you a few weeks off before you blast again....

Fast ester high dose or slow ester lower dose as slow ester high dose will be causing damage for longer...

Stay away from drink and recky drugs too!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Not sure if iv said this already but I'd opt for fast esters at these doses and do shic rather then long blasts.
> 
> If you come across any probs fast ester will clear faster and end problems faster...
> 
> ...


Me??

Never drank or touched a recky drug in my life mate


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

andysutils said:


> thats not really a lot. i think i read from medical records the recommended *Drol* dosage for anaemic patients is something between 100-300mg a day.


Dbol not anadrol mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

drol is filthy, ill never take it again.


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

excellent thread mate iv read all 27 pages, shame about the haters, at the end of the day if they dont agree with what your doing then they dont have to do it simples 

you defo got bigger balls than me bro (perhaps not at the moment, as im not on cycle) haha but 1g is highest test dose iv ran so my hats off to ya, looking forward to see what this brings, good luck hope the sides relax a bit :thumb:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

just read it all aswell. Half of it was haters repeating each other. Do you have any balls left? i lost mine on sd matrix never mind this dose haha


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

kingdale said:


> just read it all aswell. Half of it was haters repeating each other. Do you have any balls left? i lost mine on sd matrix never mind this dose haha


they are about 50% there normal size.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Me??
> 
> Never drank or touched a recky drug in my life mate


Lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

good luck with it seems to be going well so far. be interesting to see what you weigh in years time


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Merouria said:


> Dbol not anadrol mate.


no mate andysutils is 100% correct, the dose for oxymethenolone (oxys/drol/anadrol/anapolon) is 1-5mg/kg:

http://www.afboard.com/library/Review%20of%20Oxymetholone.pdf


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

retribution83 said:



> excellent thread mate iv read all 27 pages, shame about the haters, at the end of the day if they dont agree with what your doing then they dont have to do it simples
> 
> you defo got bigger balls than me bro (perhaps not at the moment, as im not on cycle) haha but 1g is highest test dose iv ran so my hats off to ya, looking forward to see what this brings, good luck hope the sides relax a bit :thumb:


GET OFF HIS DIICK! :lol:


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

GET OFF HIS DIICK! :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

retribution83 said:


> *GET OFF HIS DIICK! * :lol:


*
*

*
Go an get funked haha *

*
I admire the fact he is experimenting, he isn't doin any harm to anyone so what's the problem? *


----------



## retribution83 (Apr 26, 2011)

Go get some cranberry juice I hear it works wonders for your period


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

retribution83 said:


> Go get some cranberry juice I hear it works wonders for your period


If I was a man I would find that really funny but considering that is a monthly procedure for a lady like myself I FIND THAT HIGHLY OFFENSIVE.

You sexist!


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> no mate andysutils is 100% correct, the dose for oxymethenolone (oxys/drol/anadrol/anapolon) is 1-5mg/kg:
> 
> http://www.afboard.com/library/Review%20of%20Oxymetholone.pdf


He is right but has nothing to do with the thread as i was trying to point out, OP is using 200mg dbol not *drol* 



Ts23 said:


> Been on anavar 6 weeks on monday, as of monday im ill be adding *200mg dbol* everyday for the remaining 4 weeks of cycle.





andysutils said:


> thats not really a lot. i think i read from medical records the recommended *Drol dosage for anaemic patients is something between 100-300mg* a day.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok so im really pi ssed off today, woke up this morning with no wood, thought hmmm somethings wrong here but just carried on with my day and never thought about it, an hour me and my missus got freeky and i couldnt get it up, now iv jst been able to get it up and keep it up again for like 6 weeks, i had limp di ck for 16 weeks off my last deca cycle and its happening again, im fcukin furious and my gf is not talking to me, if this keeps goin on i dont know whats goin to happen, shes said before choose steroids or me but then she alwys chills out and we talk again, but this i think shes gona really mean it soon, so it might look liek good byes LoL


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cant you just drop deca? imagine the results still guna be really good without it


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Also i have dry mouth 24/7 real bad, so bad to the point my throat is blocking up and my chest is so tight and bad at the moment its not helping at all LoL

O well, prices we pay to get were we want, gota say thought the gains and strength gains are worth the pain and wait anyday.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

kingdale said:


> cant you just drop deca? imagine the results still guna be really good without it


im not on deca.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Ok so im really pi ssed off today, woke up this morning with no wood, thought hmmm somethings wrong here but just carried on with my day and never thought about it, an hour me and my missus got freeky and i couldnt get it up, now iv jst been able to get it up and keep it up again for like 6 weeks, i had limp di ck for 16 weeks off my last deca cycle and its happening again, im fcukin furious and my gf is not talking to me, if this keeps goin on i dont know whats goin to happen, shes said before choose steroids or me but then she alwys chills out and we talk again, but this i think shes gona really mean it soon, so it might look liek good byes LoL


pleasure her in another way just saying..


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> pleasure her in another way just saying..


eh dude, im saying my sex drive has totally gone aswell, she was pullin on me all the way threw the movie, i was trying to hint on for her to fcuk off lol but no, it was only yesturday i was horny as fcuk, today i woke up and nothing.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

thats fcked up man but its guna be worth it :drool:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Ok so im really pi ssed off today, woke up this morning with no wood, thought hmmm somethings wrong here but just carried on with my day and never thought about it, an hour me and my missus got freeky and i couldnt get it up, now iv jst been able to get it up and keep it up again for like 6 weeks, i had limp di ck for 16 weeks off my last deca cycle and its happening again, im fcukin furious and my gf is not talking to me, if this keeps goin on i dont know whats goin to happen, shes said before choose steroids or me but then she alwys chills out and we talk again, but this i think shes gona really mean it soon, so it might look liek good byes LoL


You never use Viagra or Cialis in times of need?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> thats fcked up man but its guna be worth it :drool:


oo mate, if she says steroids or me, shes out the door with no regrets, no woman is gona tell or blackmail me i tell ya.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

arimidex to fight the estrogen you must be making:thumb:


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> oo mate, if she says steroids or me, shes out the door with no regrets, no woman is gona tell or blackmail me i tell ya.


HAHA for real + repped loll :lol:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> eh dude, im saying my sex drive has totally gone aswell, she was pullin on me all the way threw the movie, i was trying to hint on for her to fcuk off lol but no, it was only yesturday i was horny as fcuk, today i woke up and nothing.





Ts23 said:


> oo mate, if she says steroids or me, shes out the door with no regrets, no woman is gona tell or blackmail me i tell ya.


jesus lad tht amount of test your on and youve lost your sex drive.. id rather get my end wet than taking serious amount of gear, sitting with no mrs and your dick hanging like a mudflap..

how long you got left of your course man?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

what u running to control estrogen ???????/


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

herc said:


> jesus lad tht amount of test your on and youve lost your sex drive.. id rather get my end wet than taking serious amount of gear, sitting with no mrs and your dick hanging like a mudflap..
> 
> how long you got left of your course man?


4 weeks on monday mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> what u running to control estrogen ???????/


nothing mate lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> nothing mate lol.


Lmao no wonder. God help ure body


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> nothing mate lol.


Any particular reason?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Any particular reason?


none at all mate LoL


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

whats total lb increase so far?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> whats total lb increase so far?


23lb mate.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

nice, do you think gains will keep coming day after day, or do you think 3-4 weeks in they will start to drop down?

are you currently the heaviest/biggest you have been?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> nice, do you think gains will keep coming day after day, or do you think 3-4 weeks in they will start to drop down?
> 
> are you currently the heaviest/biggest you have been?


i havnt gained in 2 days mate, so il just have to see.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

your bodys probably thinkin WTF!!!!!!!!!

hopefully they will continue


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> none at all mate LoL


Mad head, want to be careful u don't get yourself pregnant


----------



## k.o (Mar 25, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> 5,000mg test
> 
> 800mg tren
> 
> ...


thats a **** load of gear that like.

you not getting any major sides?

14lbs you would of gained will just be water weight pal.

Your going to end up billinghams biggest or you will die trying. that dose is leathal.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

k.o said:


> thats a **** load of gear that like.
> 
> you not getting any major sides?
> 
> ...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Link don't work..


MAC10 BRAAAPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Didnt see anyone ask this but..

how many MLs is that?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Malibu said:


> Didnt see anyone ask this but..
> 
> how many MLs is that?


71/2ml test400, 4ml tren enth, 3ml masteron, then inslulin, hgh and hcg.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

so.. my sex drive is stil totally dead, today i got my self some injectable viagra, will be takin it tomorrow as my missus is out til about 4, so lets hope its good sh it, cause i havnt emptied my balls in days. LoL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

havnt had any more sides apart from the ones iv been talkin about, strength keeps goin up and up, hvnt gained anything in 2 days but im gona up my insulin to 30iu for the last 4 weeks and then stop why im in cruise.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> havnt had any more sides apart from the ones iv been talkin about, strength keeps goin up and up, hvnt gained anything in 2 days but im gona up my insulin to 30iu for the last 4 weeks and then stop why im in cruise.


What have your lifts gone up by?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> What have your lifts gone up by?


only pb iv had up to now mate is 125kg shoulder press


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

k.o said:


> Your going to end up billinghams biggest or you will die trying. that dose is leathal.


Oh please, the pros are taking 2ml of gear each day and they are "fine"


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

DFlynn said:


> Oh please, the pros are taking 2ml of gear each day and they are fine.


LoL at this


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> LoL at this


from interview with Paul Borresen



> "I'm coaching people who use two thousand milligrams of gear each day"


From ausbuilt link:

*--Who's the most outrageous steroid abuser you've ever known? You don't have to name names.*

Okay, the craziest thing that I've ever seen was done by a British pro. He takes a 100-ml bottle and sticks whatever he can get into it, no matter what. Deca, cyp, Equipoise,anything! He'll then take a five-ml shot of that every three hours.

*--Wow! That's mind-boggling. How does he look?*

Pretty ****ing awesome!

btw well done mate, keep it going!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

DFlynn said:


> from interview with Paul Borresen
> 
> From ausbuilt link:
> 
> ...


HARDCORE!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tried sleepin for 3 hours with no luck, fcuk you tren!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> tried sleepin for 3 hours with no luck, fcuk you tren!


I feel your pain


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dux said:


> I feel your pain


2 hours sleep last night again LoL, its playin with my head, as of this morning im up 23 lbs, did calvs and hams today, super sets with no rest for 25 mins, not heavy but loads of reps, good workout, im just sick of havin a heavy chest and no sleep but other than that everything is going good, im doin pics every monday, so when im finished ill have laods of pics each week to put up on here, 4 weeks left on monday then cruise time.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

do you think the lack of sleep will hinder the gains noticably mate?

next 4 weeks gonna be interesting


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> do you think the lack of sleep will hinder the gains noticably mate?
> 
> next 4 weeks gonna be interesting


not really no, last year i used to cycle and go out friday and come home sunday with no sleep and never noticed any weight loss.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> not really no, last year i used to cycle and go out friday and come home sunday with no sleep and never noticed any weight loss.


but im finishing 3rd and 2nd in all my comps because of me going out on benders every weekend which is no good, so this year i wont drink at all, havnt had a drink since new yr  gota say im proud of my self.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

So you're up 23lbs so far....

Mostly muscle would you say?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> So you're up 23lbs so far....
> 
> Mostly muscle would you say?


LoL


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> but im finishing 3rd and 2nd in all my comps because of me going out on benders every weekend which is no good, so this year i wont drink at all, havnt had a drink since new yr  gota say im proud of my self.


yeah fair enough! hopefully the extra commitment will be worth it!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> LoL


I'm serious.

I'm not being cocky just asking a genuine question...?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I'm serious.
> 
> I'm not being cocky just asking a genuine question...?


23lbs of muscle in less than 2 weeks mate?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 23lbs of muscle in less than 2 weeks mate?


What's with the question mark?

So you've gained 23lbs of muscle? I believe you if that is the case it's jsut the question mark confused me lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> What's with the question mark?
> 
> So you've gained 23lbs of muscle? I believe you if that is the case it's jsut the question mark confused me lol


are you serious matey or you having me on ? LoL ??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

23lbs is 1.6 stone mate, it took me a year and a half last year to gain this, LBM that is. LoL


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> 23lbs is 1.6 stone mate, it took me a year and a half last year to gain this, LBM that is. LoL


i though 23lbs was 1 stone 9? lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> are you serious matey or you having me on ? LoL ??


NO I'M BEING SERIOUS!

Like I said I do not doubt the majority is muscle. People who say it's all water are talkin BS because alot of it has to be muscle I mean with 5 grams of test a week it's 100's of times higher than an average male would be pumping out into their body. So it doesn't surprise me that you have gained ashyt load of muscle in such a short time which that amount of hormones you are taking it's no surprise, some people don't get this.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

m575 said:


> i though 23lbs was 1 stone 9? lol


yea it is lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:
 

> NO I'M BEING SERIOUS!
> 
> Like I said I do not doubt the majority is muscle. People who say it's all water are talkin BS because alot of it has to be muscle I mean with 5 grams of test a week it's 100's of times higher than an average male would be pumping out into their body. So it doesn't surprise me that you have gained ashyt load of muscle in such a short time which that amount of hormones you are taking it's no surprise, some people don't get this.


Nonsense. If anymore than 10 lb is muscle it's a miracle.

Close to 5 would be impressive as hell.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Nonsense. If anymore than 10 lb is muscle it's a miracle.
> 
> Close to 5 would be impressive as hell.


5lbs is still a big ask in 12 days mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> 5lbs is still a big ask in 12 days mate.


I no that mate. But I was talking in terms of what maximally may be possible Altho I doubt that.

People have reported such gains from shics of around 4 weeks so it may be possible once u get there.

The worrying thing is the stress of all that weight added in 2 weeks to your body.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> I no that mate. But I was talking in terms of what maximally may be possible Altho I doubt that.
> 
> People have reported such gains from shics of around 4 weeks so it may be possible once u get there.
> 
> The worrying thing is the stress of all that weight added in 2 weeks to your body.


i no, my breathing and chest is totally fcuked like iv been sayn, this i think is due to the weight gain.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^Or increased prostaglandin production..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

hilly said:


> Nonsense. If anymore than 10 lb is muscle it's a miracle.
> 
> Close to 5 would be impressive as hell.


Sorry sir.

I am just taking his word for it as I can't do a lot else. I am not experienced enough about anabolic steroids in understanding what is humanly possible in regards to muscle gains over a short period of time.

He says it is all muscle so I'll take his word for it although deep down I doubt it is all muscle but a fair amount no doubt.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

He doesn't think its all muscle though...


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

m575 said:


> He doesn't think its all muscle though...


I can only assume he is on the wind up mate,or a little slow.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you lowered your test to 3 grams?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Sorry sir.
> 
> I am just taking his word for it as I can't do a lot else. I am not experienced enough about anabolic steroids in understanding what is humanly possible in regards to muscle gains over a short period of time.
> 
> He says it is all muscle so I'll take his word for it although deep down I doubt it is all muscle but a fair amount no doubt.


mate do you ever not chat pure cheddar?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Sorry sir.
> 
> I am just taking his word for it as I can't do a lot else. I am not experienced enough about anabolic steroids in understanding what is humanly possible in regards to muscle gains over a short period of time.
> 
> He says it is all muscle so I'll take his word for it although deep down I doubt it is all muscle but a fair amount no doubt.


Lol, not once has he said it's all muscle, he's not stupid.

It was you saying that and him asking if you were serious as it's blatantly obvious to everyone reading this it isn't all muscle.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry, he is stupid...clearly


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, not once has he said it's all muscle, he's not stupid.
> 
> It was you saying that and him asking if you were serious as it's blatantly obvious to everyone reading this it isn't all muscle.


Read through the whole thread he's said it's all muscle a couple of times and then people slagged him off


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Read through the whole thread he's said it's all muscle a couple of times and then people slagged him off


Can you quote where he said this? I can't see it.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Here we go mate....



Ts23 said:


> Powerhousemcgru of course it's all muscle you dirty little hussy just ask Readyandwaiting he knows what he's fckin talkin about you amateur! :laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lol, Gainz is Gainz bro...give me more gears.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i have read the entire log, and anywhere Ts23 has said it's all muscle is easily recognisable as sarcasm for the benefit of the haters imo.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

so last night i injected some of that viagra i got hold of and it sorted me out, so i had a good hour of cardio last night, which i enjoyed, weight was the same this morning, stil 23lbs up, did a workout today, bench, dead and squats, felt strong as fcuk as yesturday i ate about 1000gram of carbs and 3 8oz steaks, was pumped as fcuk, iv got to say im really loving this cycle, cant wait till my next 1, gona be dropping the tren and adding 2gram of deca instead, adding 200mg of dbol to the last 4 weeks of this blast, al is good apart from my chest and breathing and a few spots which is easy controlled with a few mins on the sunbeds a few times a week, god i love this game.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

hurry up and get massive


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> hurry up and get massive


i look massive, compared to were i was at, obviously i was just gettin done with a comp though so its not that hard to put the weight on but i look twice the size i was in december before my show, bodyfat is still hovering around 6-7% aswell i think, gettin my it tested tomorrow aswell as my blood n sh it aswell.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

im planning my blast, not gonna be quite as hardcore as your tho lol


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

well after reading all 33 pages my eyes hurt, however interesting read, what is you long term goal here mate? beside getting huge, turning pro? , how much weight do you expect to keep after you finish, i do think you a nutter however but all the best lol..cheers


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

big_skip said:


> well after reading all 33 pages my eyes hurt, however interesting read, what is you long term goal here mate? beside getting huge, turning pro? , how much weight do you expect to keep after you finish, i do think you a nutter however but all the best lol..cheers


I think every ones goal who competes is to turn pro mate, my plan is to keep as much as i can, cruise for 6 weeks, then blast again for 6 weeks and do this all year.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just read a couple pages of this good read will follow onwards mate


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

OJay said:


> Just read a couple pages of this good read will follow onwards mate


Nice 1 mate.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

As for the haters mate, maybe they should just try eating 10 meals a day for six weeks and see how much weight they put on eh? will you up things again next time or change the plan?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

big_skip said:


> As for the haters mate, maybe they should just try eating 10 meals a day for six weeks and see how much weight they put on eh? will you up things again next time or change the plan?


keep everything the same apart from 800mg of tren, i wil add 2gram of deca.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Look after yourself mate, looking forward to see the outcome :thumb:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

are you chronicling with pics?

would be epic to see the change


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> I think every ones goal who competes is to turn pro mate, my plan is to keep as much as i can, cruise for 6 weeks, then blast again for 6 weeks and *do this all year*.


you must be loaded as fvck


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

andy gibbs said:


> you must be loaded as fvck


Either that or he is sponsored by he`s source.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

not sponsored by any 1 yet, hopefully i wil be soon though haha.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

5 hours sleep last night which im happy with, feel better this morning for havin a orite nights kip, still 23 lbs up as of this morning, got up this morning at 5 and went and done bis and tris super set for 35 mins, be at the gym again some time tonight, no more sides as of yet, really just my chest and breathing, strength is going up and up as well as the me in mirror haha, so yeh loving this blast, gona be sticking to this dose al year i think, then take a few month off next year.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andy gibbs said:


> you must be loaded as fvck





infernal0988 said:


> Either that or he is sponsored by he`s source.


Or perhaps makes money from his gear or other sources??? #IDIOTS


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Or perhaps makes money from his gear or other sources??? #IDIOTS


Why be rude? Wtf did i ever say to you ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Why be rude? Wtf did i ever say to you ?


 :lol: sensitive little soul arnt you


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I dont think its fair to be makin accusations about where hes getting gear/money, especially when the suggestions are illegal. But anyway, thats not what this threads about.

Just started reading this, epic cycle mate, hope it continues to go well for you. Will be following to see your progress. Any chance of some pics to see the progress?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

squatthis said:


> I dont think its fair to be makin accusations about where hes getting gear/money, especially when the suggestions are illegal. But anyway, thats not what this threads about.
> 
> Just started reading this, epic cycle mate, hope it continues to go well for you. Will be following to see your progress. Any chance of some pics to see the progress?


nice 1 mate, yeh 4 weeks today i finish my cycle, so ill post pics of me every week at the end.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i look massive, compared to were i was at, obviously i was just gettin done with a comp though so its not that hard to put the weight on but i look twice the size i was in december before my show, bodyfat is still hovering around 6-7% aswell i think, gettin my it tested tomorrow aswell as my blood n sh it aswell.


very interested to see the results of the bloodwork


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

jed said:


> very interested to see the results of the bloodwork


im not goin anymore to get them done, il go at the end, they were fcuked last time and sky high, so they re only gona be worse an di dont want anything in my way of stopping this cycle, so im taking a chance, some may think im stupid but its my body and im up for seeing how it goes.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

did i read right? you trained at 5am!!!!

crazy! good progress to date nice 1


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> did i read right? you trained at 5am!!!!
> 
> crazy! good progress to date nice 1


yeh i work out twice a day mondays an friday.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

what r ur rest days, if any?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> what r ur rest days, if any?


sunday.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> im not goin anymore to get them done, il go at the end, they were fcuked last time and sky high, so they re only gona be worse an di dont want anything in my way of stopping this cycle, so im taking a chance, some may think im stupid but its my body and im up for seeing how it goes.


ingore the problem and it doesn't exist eh? heh. Gotta take risks if you want to make it to the top, hope it pays off for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

jed said:


> ingore the problem and it doesn't exist eh? heh. Gotta take risks if you want to make it to the top, hope it pays off for you :thumbup1:


nice 1


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

whats your training routine like? With the amount of time your at the gym i take it you hit some bodyparts twice a week? thanks


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

baggsy said:


> whats your training routine like? With the amount of time your at the gym i take it you hit some bodyparts twice a week? thanks


i do calvs, bis&tris, shoulders twice a week and abs 3 times.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

That's some motivation bein in gym at 5am. I know most people feel more motivated on cycle, do u feel that the size of the cycle has lead to more motivation than ur standard cycle?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

squatthis said:


> That's some motivation bein in gym at 5am. I know most people feel more motivated on cycle, do u feel that the size of the cycle has lead to more motivation than ur standard cycle?


Hes just got f.ucked up sleep from the gear and no other reason to be up, right TS??? :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

squatthis said:


> That's some motivation bein in gym at 5am. I know most people feel more motivated on cycle, do u feel that the size of the cycle has lead to more motivation than ur standard cycle?


haha


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hes just got f.ucked up sleep from the gear and no other reason to be up, right TS??? :lol:


Something like that  haha.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

and for gettin up at 5am, from today im trying to fit 10,000 cals into my diet so it wil make it easier gettin up 2 hours earlier, hopefully i can do it.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

fat sh1t tbh

:bounce:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> and for gettin up at 5am, from today im trying to fit 10,000 cals into my diet so it wil make it easier gettin up 2 hours earlier, hopefully i can do it.


hope your watching sodium intake mate. You will be super absorbant of salts at the moment.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> fat sh1t tbh
> 
> :bounce:


got my fat done this morning and im just over 6%


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What does 10,000kcals look like? What you eating?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> got my fat done this morning and im just over 6%


you know i still love you even if you were 16%


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> What does 10,000kcals look like? What you eating?


ill let you know after i do it tonight.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What does 10,000kcals look like? What you eating?























































































































































































^^^^ like that


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

thats exactly what i was gonna post lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> thats exactly what i was gonna post lol


yeah course it was 

as if you can even begin to compete with my comedy genius!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i hvant cheated since new year and dont intend too.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol: sensitive little soul arnt you


mate you have no idea :lol: This Tren is just making me so freakin sensitive to anything i get angry if someone farts in the same room as me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> mate you have no idea :lol: This Tren is just making me so freakin sensitive to anything i get angry if someone farts in the same room as me


You sound like a barrel of laughs...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:
 

> You sound like a barrel of laughs...


where in devon you from sweet cheeks, im gona be up there for 7 days april 6th.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> where in devon you from sweet cheeks, im gona be up there for 7 days april 6th.


mid devon mate. We should train and then i can laugh at you...if you are still alive!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mid devon mate. We should train and then i can laugh at you...if you are still alive!


ws thinking the same the thing, great minds think alike, im at weeding on the 8th thats all.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You sound like a barrel of laughs...


Yep people love ****ing me off cause they know it takes me 2 secs to snap


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep people love ****ing me off cause they know it takes me 2 secs to snap


ahhhhh so you're one of those "yeah im a right fu.cker on gear" which translates to "im always a miserable grumpy fu.cker, but now i have something to blame it on other than my own shi.t personality"????


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> ws thinking the same the thing, great minds think alike, im at weeding on the 8th thats all.


Ahhhh right, so you're travelling to devon so someone can de-weed you?? Sh.it mate, that will prob take them a while...wont be time to train i doubt :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhhhh so you're one of those "yeah im a right fu.cker on gear" which translates to "im always a miserable grumpy fu.cker, but now i have something to blame it on other than my own shi.t personality"????


chemistry.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ahhhh right, so you're travelling to devon so someone can de-weed you?? Sh.it mate, that will prob take them a while...wont be time to train i doubt :lol:


on seconds thoughts best not to train, i dont fance doin a lift stretch as of yet  haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhhhh so you're one of those "yeah im a right fu.cker on gear" which translates to "im always a miserable grumpy fu.cker, but now i have something to blame it on other than my own shi.t personality"????


Yep im generally like that on or off gear but now i have something blame  Being a grumpy little sh!t is a art form you know :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> on seconds thoughts best not to train, i dont fance doin a lift stretch as of yet  haha


mrs is doing a spin class you can join her in....prob struggle to keep up tbh with your breathing. They have wheelchair access though so your sorted there :thumb: ....


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mrs is doing a spin class you can join her in....prob struggle to keep up tbh with your breathing. They have wheelchair access though so your sorted there :thumb: ....


I dont like breaking up marriages, so best that she doesnt lay her eyes on me.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Be good to see a typical days eating mate.

I only know one person that's done 10000 cals per day regularly n he weighs 148kg lo.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> Be good to see a typical days eating mate.
> 
> I only know one person that's done 10000 cals per day regularly n he weighs 148kg lo.


Big bear?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Big bear?


Yup


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Be good to see a typical days eating mate.
> 
> I only know one person that's done 10000 cals per day regularly n he weighs 148kg lo.


il be getting 3,000 from shakes mate, lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

as of today, im eating 1.5kg of chicken, 3 80z steaks, 500gram lean steak mince, 2 cans of tuna, 30 eggs and my carbs are high as 1,500 gram a day, about 200gram of fats, plus 3 mass gain shakes which are 1,200 cals per shake, when i said 10k i meant roughly around that area i would say.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> as of today, im eating 1.5kg of chicken, 3 80z steaks, 500gram lean steak mince, 2 cans of tuna, 30 eggs and my carbs are high as 1,500 gram a day, about 200gram of fats, plus 3 mass gain shakes which are 1,200 cals per shake, when i said 10k i meant roughly around that area i would say.


F*ck the progress pictures, post a picture of your morning sh*t up, now I bet that's impressive!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

do you not get full lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> F*ck the progress pictures, post a picture of your morning sh*t up, now I bet that's impressive!


thats what i was thinking!

he must get through some amount of bog roll!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> do you not get full lol


Im guessing peptides help with this??? TS??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i just force feed my self, if i cant swallow anymore ill chew my food and wash it down with water, do what ya gota do.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im guessing peptides help with this??? TS??


yeh mate, im on 300mcg GHRP-6 for now.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> i just force feed my self, if i cant swallow anymore ill chew my food and wash it down with water, do what ya gota do.


I admire your commitment. Could never eat all that! I think I'd be sick, find it hard enough to eat 500 grams chicken atm let alone 1.5kg..

Can I ask, are you prepared to die for this? Are you afraid to die? (Not sure if you've already covered this, sorry if you have!) As much as I want to see the results, I can't help but worry about health, but it's your life obviously!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I admire your commitment. Could never eat all that! I think I'd be sick, find it hard enough to eat 500 grams chicken atm let alone 1.5kg..
> 
> Can I ask, are you prepared to die for this? Are you afraid to die? (Not sure if you've already covered this, sorry if you have!) As much as I want to see the results, I can't help but worry about health, but it's your life obviously!!


its only a 6 week blast, if im fcuked at the end of it, i know not to do it again, if im not and all is good ill be doing it all year, i dont think about dieng no but if i die then its my time, no 1 knows when there time is, if its time to go then its time to go.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> its only a 6 week blast, if im fcuked at the end of it, i know not to do it again, if im not and all is good ill be doing it all year, i dont think about dieng no but if i die then its my time, no 1 knows when there time is, if its time to go then its time to go.


Yeah it's just cause I knew you planned to continue doing if it works out, and it would surely be inevitable that that will catch you up at some point? I hope not though!! Well yeah, but surely it'd be as a result of the extreme drug use, which could have been avoided. That'd be like OD'ing on speed, dieing and saying it was your time because your heart failed as a result, which wouldn't of happened otherwise (well, not at that instant anyway) no? Hmm.

Then again.. no new discovery would happen if there weren't people prepared to push the boundaries, and no risk, no reward. Double edged sword!


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

me and my training partner are thinking of doing a cycle. but we are not sure what to do? we would like some unbias answers so.

what should we take?

how much?

how often?

the cycle?

side effects that may be encountered?

and anything else you can think of that might help. cheers


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

JTgymstuff said:


> me and my training partner are thinking of doing a cycle. but we are not sure what to do? we would like some unbias answers so.
> 
> what should we take?
> 
> ...


If you attempted to do any research yourself ,you could find half of it out first.. There's a reason all this information exists. Not to mention you've provided no information about yourself or your partner or what your goals are.. SMH. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

JTgymstuff said:


> me and my training partner are thinking of doing a cycle. but we are not sure what to do? we would like some unbias answers so.
> 
> what should we take?
> 
> ...


Yeh, a few months of research.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

JTgymstuff said:


> me and my training partner are thinking of doing a cycle. but we are not sure what to do? we would like some unbias answers so.
> 
> what should we take?
> 
> ...


wow seriously go do some research and ask for help when you have *some* idea of what you're going to do. If you need to ask that many questions you certainly aren't ready


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

we have done a little research my m8 has done more than me. but fair enough, thanks for the advice


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

JTgymstuff said:


> we have done a little research my m8 has done more than me. but fair enough, thanks for the advice


One bit of advice which sounds more than relevant to you based on your post is - don't take using steroids lightly, and don't be too drawn in by the results... Fully appreciate what you're taking, and what the risks are..

And yes, do at least a couple of months of research before you even touch anything.


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

SonofZeus, thanks for the advice. was just asking for peoples expercience. i dont want to take advice from the bloke selling it as all hes interested in is making money. just thought i could get some friendly advice from here. what the difference between me doing months of research or taking advice from a bloke whos done 5 comps and a dozen cycles?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

JTgymstuff said:


> SonofZeus, thanks for the advice. was just asking for peoples expercience. i yesdont want to take advice from the bloke selling it as all hes interested in is making money. just thought i could get some friendly advice from here. what the difference between me doing months of research or taking advice from a bloke whos done 5 comps and a dozen cycles?


Because if no one did any research, and everyone just wanted the answers on a plate (which isn't even possible, because everyone is different, NO ONE can tell you what will work best for you, how to run it etc), then this forum would be flooded with repeated posts (it's bad enough as it is.) Hence, they invented the search function for a reason.

Fact is, with regards to AAS use, you can get a good BASIC idea from doing RESEARCH, but until you get hands on experience, you'll never truly learn that much. That's my opinion anyway, and from experience (my little experience so far!)


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Because if no one did any research, and everyone just wanted the answers on a plate (which isn't even possible, because everyone is different, NO ONE can tell you what will work best for you, how to run it etc), then this forum would be flooded with repeated posts (it's bad enough as it is.) Hence, they invented the search function for a reason.
> 
> Fact is, with regards to AAS use, you can get a good BASIC idea from doing RESEARCH, but until you get hands on experience, you'll never truly learn that much. That's my opinion anyway, and from experience (my little experience so far!)


nice answer, thank you


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

just got back from chest workout, got a new pb, 60kg db for 12 reps, usually do 8 and cant do more so the strength is coming up nicely, would of went with more weight but the db's in my gym only go to 60kg o well, back tomorrow which is my fav day, deads and bent over rows tomorrow with some abs work, half way threw my workout my chest went so tight i had to stand out side for 5 mins, couldnt get my breath properly, didnt panick as iv had this for about a week now and its controllable with an inhaler but i forgot to take it with me today but thats really the only side iv had up to now and a few spots here and there, blood work was high last week, ill get it don again when im finished as im sure its getting higher and higher but il see at the end.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

put up your deadlifts and back workout tomoz with impressive lifts.

I wish you could use gear and it wouldn't affect blood results lol.

Oh well.

Do you feel super human currently?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

good lift on chest!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> put up your deadlifts and back workout tomoz with impressive lifts.
> 
> I wish you could use gear and it wouldn't affect blood results lol.
> 
> ...


I will do mate, yeh its all starting to kick in now.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> good lift on chest!


Nothing secial, i expect more in 4 weeks.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

could you please post your starting weights? or you gonna do that with ya pics?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andy gibbs said:


> could you please post your starting weights? or you gonna do that with ya pics?


duno what they are mate, i lift different all the time, depends on what state of mind im in.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How comes chest tight? Side effect of meds? Are you asthmatic anyway?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

squatthis said:


> I dont think its fair to be makin accusations about where hes getting gear/money, especially when the suggestions are illegal.


Agreed. Ever thought he just has a decent job? Its not uncommon.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

OJay said:


> How comes chest tight? Side effect of meds? Are you asthmatic anyway?


think its to do with the 23lbs in 2 weeks and no mate im not asthmatic.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Won't that totally suppress your HTPA? I'm very very impressed with how you've coped and gained. Massive bro, keep us updated.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

ts did u manage 10k cals yest?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> Agreed. Ever thought he just has a decent job? Its not uncommon.


i would definitely put it down to that  body will adjust over time though


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

OJay said:


> i would definitely put it down to that  body will adjust over time though


It will mate, it cant come quik enough LoL


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

How did the cycle go? Or what were the results after a few weeks? Apologies if I've missed it by 39 pages... Ya know


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

up 23lbs 2 weeks, 4 weeks left.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> up 23lbs 2 weeks, 4 weeks left.


Is that you in your avi? Apologies if this has been asked already


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Is that you in your avi? Apologies if this has been asked already


yeh about 5 month ago, alot bigger.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

just got back from a back session

Deadlift

100kg 20 reps

140kg 12 reps

180kg 8 reps

200kg 8 reps

240kg 5 reps

260kg 3 reps

270kg 1 rep

Bent over row

60kg 12 reps

80kg 10 reps

100kg 7 reps

120kg 7reps

latpull down

100kg 10reps

100kg 10reps

100kg 10reps

was gona do calvs aswell but i felt sick as fcuk after this so il fit it in tomorrow or something.

was up 24lbs this morning, sides still the same, getting a few more light spots on my shoulders but nothihng to worry about, al good.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> just got back from a back session
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


the real reason for not doing calvs was because my last rep on lat pull down i farted and followed threw hahha so i had to bail and go home, i said i was going to be truthful in this thread, so there it is. LoL


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> the real reason for not doing calvs was because my last rep on lat pull down i farted and followed threw hahha so i had to bail and go home, i said i was going to be truthful in this thread, so there it is. LoL


Haha excellent


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL ^^ Absolute legend for owning up to it far braver than I.

You must have been working hard, good work i guess haha. Impressive dead lifts though.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

it must be those weight gain shakes hahahaha


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iElite said:


> LOL ^^ Absolute legend for owning up to it far braver than I.
> 
> You must have been working hard, good work i guess haha. Impressive dead lifts though.


its all the protein im getting in, i cant fart with out feeling like im gona sh it my self. LoL glad it was my last set on back though, so its all good, washed and cleaned now. haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I will also admit to some loud farting when straining. Had headphones in so thought it was a silent one....by the amount of people that glared at me....turns out it was pretty load :lol:

Worst thing is it was after a carb up so they smelt whore-end-ous!


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

You cant beat a squirty fart in the gym :lol:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Bro no offence but i cant help it but notice your training sessions are very short...

What happen to old school training like a madman till you drop and stimulating new growth...

Id rather not do so much gear and have to half my training time coz i get too pumped or out of breath...

Be careful bro..

Good deadlifts though...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs60786 said:


> *Bro no offence but i cant help it but notice your training sessions are very short...*What happen to old school training like a madman till you drop and stimulating new growth...
> 
> Id rather not do so much gear and have to half my training time coz i get too pumped or out of breath...
> 
> ...


If he knows that works for him, why would he do anything different? Im pretty sure after those deadlift weights, he will be pretty f.ucked tbh.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> Bro no offence but i cant help it but notice your training sessions are very short...
> 
> What happen to old school training like a madman till you drop and stimulating new growth...
> 
> ...


short ??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> Bro no offence but i cant help it but notice your training sessions are very short...
> 
> What happen to old school training like a madman till you drop and stimulating new growth...
> 
> ...


i did 15 sets and 7 sets of deads with quite heavy weight, what did your post mean wtf? how do you train?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i did 15 sets and 7 sets of deads with quite heavy weight, what did your post mean wtf? how do you train?


Look at the rage in this post!! Steroids are clearly getting to you...you've changed!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Look at the rage in this post!! Steroids are clearly getting to you...you've changed!


iv just worked my ass off for 45 mins and i have some numpty trying to tell me im not training intense.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> iv just worked my ass off for 45 mins and i have some numpty trying to tell me im not training intense.


Hes right! Pull your finger out you lazy c.unt! :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Look at the rage in this post!! Steroids are clearly getting to you...you've changed!


He's a fckin roider. He can't help it


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

how is 15 sets not enough for a work out with heavy ass weight, come back when you know what your all talking about you sad C U N T S. LoL


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> how is 15 sets not enough for a work out with heavy ass weight, come back when you know what your all talking about you sad C U N T S. LoL


I'm not a sad cuunt I'm just a cuunt!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

You're on that much gear you don't know what you're talking about!

lol jk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ever the gent ts


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> how is 15 sets not enough for a work out with heavy ass weight, come back when you know what your all talking about you sad C U N T S. LoL


Ok, ive just been and watched a jay cutler dvd and he does way more sets than you. You have NO idea...get back to the gym wannabe....


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ok, ive just been and watched a jay cutler dvd and he does way more sets than you. You have NO idea...get back to the gym wannabe....


i do when im preppin for a show but when im bulking i do alot less sets


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i do when im preppin for a show but when im bulking i do alot less sets


Please dont tell me you think im being serious??????


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ok, ive just been and watched a jay cutler dvd and he does way more sets than you. You have NO idea...get back to the gym wannabe....


No offense to Cutler he doesn't train all that great. I know it works for him but he doesn't train that hard


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Please dont tell me you think im being serious??????


im boiling up man, i can feel my face going red talkin on this thread at the min, give me a break


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> No offense to Cutler he doesn't train all that great. I know it works for him but he doesn't train that hard


Comedian.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Comedian.


How so?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> No offense to Cutler he doesn't train all that great. I know it works for him but he doesn't train that hard


Who says you have to train hard to grow. You have to train intelligently. If that means hard then so be it, if it means not to complete failure, so be it. If it means low/loads of volume.....then so be it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Who says you have to train hard to grow. You have to train intelligently. If that means hard then so be it, if it means not to complete failure, so be it. If it means low/loads of volume.....then so be it.


i like to stick to low intensity, low volume works for me :rolleye:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Who says you have to train hard to grow. You have to train intelligently. If that means hard then so be it, if it means not to complete failure, so be it. If it means low/loads of volume.....then so be it.


So be it.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys are nut jobs. I love it though. Grade A Banter. *Eats PJ Sammie*

Anyone else shat themselves at gym lately?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

iElite said:


> You guys are nut jobs. I love it though. Grade A Banter. *Eats PJ Sammie*
> 
> Anyone else shat themselves at gym lately?


you mean followed through?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i like to stick to low intensity, low volume works for me :rolleye:


im sure it will work for some....like TS. does fu.ck all, just takes 8g of gear and sh.its himself....


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im sure it will work for some....like TS. does fu.ck all, just takes 8g of gear and sh.its himself....


Drop me your number you cn nt and we l have a few session in april when i come up :* haha


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Drop me your number you cn nt and we l have a few session in april when i come up :* haha


He's natty it would be unfair


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Drop me your number you cn nt and we l have a few session in april when i come up :* haha


yeah sure mate, its 07799 999 999


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> He's natty it would be unfair


lol, my 1g of gear is natty compared to him :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah sure mate, its 07799 999 999


nice 1 mate, nice and easy to remember. haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im sure it will work for some....like TS. does fu.ck all, just takes 8g of gear and sh.its himself....


sign me up


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

This thread is brilliant... TS your a legend, your replies have cracked me up right the way through this :lol:


----------



## jazzi (Oct 26, 2011)

Been reading the thread right from the beginning, big respect to u Ts23, keep up the hard work !! Lol and keeping us entertained with all the banter !!


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah sure mate, its 07799 999 999


i tried to ring you it didnt work? :tt2:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just had a cheat meal for the 1st time since new year, i had a bow of cornflakes with semi skinned milk and its bloated the fcuk outa me, i feel sick to the stomach, new i shouldnt of cheated.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

you filthy cheat serves you right!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> you filthy cheat serves you right!


Tell me about it.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

how does cereal bloat you though?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> how does cereal bloat you though?


Milk.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

you big fat bloater lol

training tmrw?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> you big fat bloater lol
> 
> training tmrw?


obviously mate.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

well can you do a decent session this time rather than a half assed workout.

LoL


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

cornflakes is a cheat meal? damn if that's a cheat I'd stick to chicken and rice lol. Get yourself a large dominoes or a big dirty burger


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

jed said:


> cornflakes is a cheat meal? damn if that's a cheat I'd stick to chicken and rice lol. Get yourself a large dominoes or a big dirty burger


no thx.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

he's fat enough he dont need no burgers


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

what T-price said.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Rice milk mate.

Life saver. High in carbs also. Easy calories.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Rice milk mate.
> 
> Life saver. High in carbs also. Easy calories.


i just needed something i enjoy mate, i havnt had a cheat since new year, didnt wona go wild with sugar or fats so that was my only option, i enjoy a nice bowl of cereal anyway haha.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> i just needed something i enjoy mate, i havnt had a cheat since new year, didnt wona go wild with sugar or fats so that was my only option, i enjoy a nice bowl of cereal anyway haha.


I'm a huge cereal fan.

I was eating 50g pwo with caramel snack a jacks upto a week before My show lol.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> I'm a huge cereal fan.
> 
> I was eating 50g pwo with caramel snack a jacks upto a week before My show lol.


your a big fan of cardio though arnt you mate, i do none at all. LoL, which i think is the reason my glutes never come threw well  all changing this year though.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> your a big fan of cardio though arnt you mate, i do none at all. LoL, which i think is the reason my glutes never come threw well  all changing this year though.


Only for those that can't stick to a diet.

I never did more than 5 x 45 min sessions this time n that was only to make weight.

I no for a fact for myself n those I help cardio definatly helps bring in leg/glute definition.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Only for those that can't stick to a diet.
> 
> I never did more than 5 x 45 min sessions this time n that was only to make weight.
> 
> I no for a fact for myself n those I help cardio definatly helps bring in leg/glute definition.


i know mate, my main thing to improve is my gluts and hams, they never come threw enough, i think cardio is needed my next comp.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

cant sleep again, thinking about starting to take a a few tamapziepam before bed.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't read the hole thing cos on Fone n at work, how much weight have you gained since starting the 5g test


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> I haven't read the hole thing cos on Fone n at work, how much weight have you gained since starting the 5g test


If ur too lazy too read through it your too lazy to try it


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

My sleeping hours are so messed up past few days


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a great sleep thankfully. Time for a little run in 5..


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

You get up at this this time for a run!? Why!?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mey said:


> You get up at this this time for a run!? Why!?


I woke up fresh. Do it before I go to work


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tried to do some cardio just now after my bis and tris workout, holy shi t, my chest is so bad i did 3 mins on the tread and felt like i was a 80 year old man, never had chest problems like this before, its hard for me to breathe at times, getting worse as the days go by aswell.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

more importantly though - did you arms look huge after/during wo?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Why do you think your getting these cardio problems? I've experienced the shortness of breath before to, but only on high doses of tren. Didn't think Test would effect this?

Hope it's sorts out man.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

iElite said:


> Why do you think your getting these cardio problems? I've experienced the shortness of breath before to, but only on high doses of tren. Didn't think Test would effect this?
> 
> Hope it's sorts out man.


lol, could be the high dose of tren maybe? :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> more importantly though - did you arms look huge after/during wo?


didnt pay much notice mate, my breathing was so bad i just wanted to get in and out soon as poss, it hurts when i breathe, if i take a deep breathe it feels like im inhaling fire, inhaler isnt sorting it out any more now either, 4 weeks of this is gona be hard to handle and like i said its gettin worse and worse.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, could be the high dose of tren maybe? :lol:


i think thats what it is mate but who knows im on so much shi t it could be anything, some of the sh it im coughing up is scary, im scared to cough to hard though incase my live comes up. LoL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i think thats what it is mate but who knows im on so much shi t it could be anything, some of the sh it im coughing up is scary, im scared to cough to hard though incase my live comes up. LoL


i hope u dont do urself any long term damage with this and that the gains are worth the hell u r going through


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

why dont you lower it slightly?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> didnt pay much notice mate, my breathing was so bad i just wanted to get in and out soon as poss, it hurts when i breathe, if i take a deep breathe it feels like im inhaling fire, inhaler isnt sorting it out any more now either, 4 weeks of this is gona be hard to handle and like i said its gettin worse and worse.


Is this not a sign to back off a bit mate?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL I'm really sorry, should of read that you were doing TREN AND Test. FML, that made me look freaky smart I bet.

As much everyone Rips it out of eachother, No one wants to see you do yourself damage man, might be a good time to drop the dose down?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is this not a sign to back off a bit mate?


i think its just the way i respond too tren, im gona try and see it out though but ill see.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i hope u dont do urself any long term damage with this and that the gains are worth the hell u r going through


me 2 mate


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

gains still 23lbs?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> gains still 23lbs?


yup.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> didnt pay much notice mate, my breathing was so bad i just wanted to get in and out soon as poss, it hurts when i breathe, if i take a deep breathe it feels like im inhaling fire, inhaler isnt sorting it out any more now either, 4 weeks of this is gona be hard to handle and like i said its gettin worse and worse.


Never had you down as a donut mate lol you not even gonna lower the dose? Breathing problems is serious man, it's a natural function, it's not supposed to hurt lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Never had you down as a donut mate lol you not even gonna lower the dose? Breathing problems is serious man, it's a natural function, it's not supposed to hurt lol


i think its test flu.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

thats some harsh flu man lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> thats some harsh flu man lol


Duno mate, if its gets any worse ill have to drop doses i think.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Duno mate, if its gets any worse ill have to drop doses i think.


Surprised you ain't already mate. Your body is taking a beating lol show it who's boss!!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> Your body is taking a beating lol show it who's boss!!!


Sadly evolution usually gets rid of the slow dumb ones.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> Sadly evolution usually gets rid of the slow dumb ones.


Looool


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> how is 15 sets not enough for a work out with heavy ass weight, come back when you know what your all talking about you sad C U N T S. LoL


Dont be a hero, it was my opinion; i didnt call you a c u n t so stay in your limits mate and dont be so rude...

Dont underestimate who you talk to coz of the amount of gear you use...

I always do 8 sets on deadlifts and go upto 300-310kg... And do alot more sets than that...

But then again if it work for you thats cool...

BUT DONT CALL ME A C11NT; if you cant have a conversation then dont post...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> Dont be a hero it was my opinion; i didnt call you a c u n t so stay in your limits mate and dont be so rude...
> 
> Dont underestimate who you talk to coz of the amount of gear you use...
> 
> ...


deleted post.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^ who said roid rage was a myth


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> deleted post.


Wise lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> deleted post.


You ****in skinny sh1t read my previous posts and intro posts my videos have been posted...

Dont be such a w4nker...

F11ck you and your thread... Posts some pics of yourself seeing that a million people have asked... I still see your adament on posting when finished course; why is that??? Dont be an internet hero...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> You ****in skinny sh1t read my previous posts and into posts my videos have been posted...
> 
> Dont be such a w4nker...
> 
> F11ck you and your thread... Posts some pics of yourself seeing that a million people have asked... I still see your adament on posting when finished course; why is that??? Dont be an internet hero...


SKinny LoL pic competition now lets go ??


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> SKinny LoL pic competition now lets go ??


Bro i aint gota prove sh1t to you...


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

weds night face off!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Like i said f11ck you and your thread... Funny how so few ppl are following you as your such a pr1ck...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> Bro i aint gota prove sh1t to you...


Cause you aint sh it, now fcuk off out my thread before it gets closed you internet bad boy ( who has a pic of some 1 else on his avi )


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

In your avi looks like you seriously need food lil boy... Like i said go f11ck yourself...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

rs60786 said:


> Like i said f11ck you and your thread... Funny how so few ppl are following you as your such a pr1ck...


your still here??


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> In your avi looks like you seriously need food lil boy... Like i said go f11ck yourself...


i would consider him in the top 10% size wise of UKM members, so you have just called 90% of members skinny fcuks lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> Like i said f11ck you and your thread... Funny how so few ppl are following you as your such a pr1ck...


20,000 views in 2 weeks son


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> In your avi looks like you seriously need food lil boy... Like i said go f11ck yourself...


LoL


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

19000 are me though


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> In your avi looks like you seriously need food lil boy... Like i said go f11ck yourself...


15 stone, 5'10, 6ish % bodyfat  haha yehhhh babyyy.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

you only 6% in your avi? **** your gonna look shredded if you go lower


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 15 stone, 5'10, 6ish % bodyfat  haha yehhhh babyyy.


not 15 in the pic though  haha


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> you only 6% in your avi? **** your gonna look shredded if you go lower


im 6% now, im alot lower in my avi.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> im 6% now, im alot lower in my avi.


callipars had me at 4. something the day of the show.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

and i dont do cardio, think im gona start banging a few 20 min sessions in my next comp prep.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rs60786 said:


> Like i said f11ck you and your thread... Funny how so few ppl are following you as your such a pr1ck...





rs60786 said:


> In your avi looks like you seriously need food lil boy... Like i said go f11ck yourself...


Easy man.

My Mom used to say "If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing."

Its dudes journal, now either be nice, or don't post.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah i was gonna say 4-5 would hav been my guess mate!

6% off season still good though!

im slightly higher at 8%. but iv never done a days cardio in my life lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Has it been 6 weeks yet I want pics


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Now this is interesting. Changing my outlook on my cutting cycle over summer.

So you can actively, get below 8% BF without touching proper cardio?

I'm at 12%. For cutting I was planning on 45 mins cardio on top of training every day and a good clean diet obviously. If you guys have a better approach please share lol.

Ts23, whats your weight doing now?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

iElite said:


> Now this is interesting. Changing my outlook on my cutting cycle over summer.
> 
> So you can actively, get below 8% BF without touching proper cardio?
> 
> ...


Of course you can, with the right drugs and diet, but cardio will speed things up no doubt.. You know 'Zyzz' I presume? He never did cardio, and look at his BF%.

Where abouts in Dorset you from mate?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iElite said:


> Now this is interesting. Changing my outlook on my cutting cycle over summer.
> 
> So you can actively, get below 8% BF without touching proper cardio?
> 
> ...


At 1 point the calipars had me at 2. something without cardio.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Of course you can, with the right drugs and diet, but cardio will speed things up no doubt.. You know 'Zyzz' I presume? He never did cardio, and look at his BF%.
> 
> Where abouts in Dorset you from mate?


I'm from Yeovil / Sherborne small towns, don't know if you've heard of them. About 45minutes from Bristol, 30minutes from Weymouth. Any idea's?

Yeh that's seriously impressive, guess I'm more old fashioned. Always associated it with Cardio. I don't mind hurling my ass on the treadmill to speed it up.

I have more trouble putting on the weight than cutting down the BF. It's an odd battle.

Been stuck at 195lbs for 2 weeks now. Driving me insane haha.



> At 1 point the calipars had me at 2. something without cardio.


Holy ****... How? Just a spot on diet, decent cycle and working hard I guess. Seems like you got some good genetics to.

Any updates on cycle bro?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I know them! I always use cardio, not patient enough to go it without, + I'm an endo aka fat c*nt naturally, so think I'd really struggle without cardio anyway.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iElite said:


> I'm from Yeovil / Sherborne small towns, don't know if you've heard of them. About 45minutes from Bristol, 30minutes from Weymouth. Any idea's?
> 
> Yeh that's seriously impressive, guess I'm more old fashioned. Always associated it with Cardio. I don't mind hurling my ass on the treadmill to speed it up.
> 
> ...


i was in the army for 5 year, 20 mile runs everyday with 40kg on the back had to help my metabolism.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> bs on 2% bf, ausbuilt smashing loads of sh1t in him and is finding it hard to get to 4% atm


Whats that got to do with me?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> bs on 2% bf, ausbuilt smashing loads of sh1t in him and is finding it hard to get to 4% atm


Like i said, calipars had me at that, CALIPARS.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Wanna swap genetics for a while?

I'm literally 5,000+ Cals, close to 400g protein, 400g+ carbs 160g fat. Working it 5 days a week. Sleeping 9-10hours a day.

On a Deca, EQ, Test, Dbol cycle and STILL finding it hard to gain LOL. Although cycle probably hasn't kicked in yet. 195lbs.. going for 220lbs, so far away 

Where bouts you from?



> Like i said, calipars had me at that, CALIPARS.


Still that's majorly impressive. Gonna post up some pics of cycle soon or? How you finding the sides? Anymore sharting?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

iElite said:


> Wanna swap genetics for a while?
> 
> I'm literally 5,000+ Cals, close to 400g protein, 400g+ carbs 160g fat. Working it 5 days a week. Sleeping 9-10hours a day.
> 
> ...


in which case, your training will be the issue, not genetics. Train harder/different


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

I said ill post pics at the end so you can see comparsion, if you dont like that then fckk off and dont come back, im gettin sick of people talkin **** now, i said i wont lie and ill tell you every thing thats going on in this cycle and iv done that and 50% of you wan kers are telling me how my body works and how this isnt true vbla bla, shut the fcuk up and worry about your own problems.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

5,000 calories a day, and struggling to gain?! DA ****? I can gain off like 3-4k easy lol, I guess it works out as an advantage for adding size, but makes it so much harder to cut down, I love food far too much too!! I'm from Poole way.

Caliper readings aren't 100% accurate, well, far from it, so always take them with a healthy pinch of salt..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> I said ill post pics at the end so you can see comparsion, if you dont like that then fckk off and dont come back, im gettin sick of people talkin **** now, i said i wont lie and ill tell you every thing thats going on in this cycle and iv done that and 50% of you wan kers are telling me how my body works and how this isnt true vbla bla, shut the fcuk up and worry about your own problems.


So when you putting pics up then you fat watery mess?

:whistling:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So when you putting pics up then you fat watery mess?
> 
> iv got 3 weeks left mate.
> 
> :whistling:


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

> in which case, your training will be the issue, not genetics. Train harder/different


I've often wondered. At the moment I'm on a basic workout. I don't want to go over complicated or it won't stick.

I'm training 5-6 days a week. 1hour sessions.

Groups are as follows:

Bi's and Back

Chest and Tri's

Shoulders and Traps

Legs and Abs

Last day - Whatever I want to work on to improve.

I'm currently doing 3 - 4 sets.

Set 1 - 12 reps

Set 2 - 10 reps

Set 3 - 8 reps

Set 4 - 6 reps (If i include a 4th)

Is there a better routine for building bulk? I got a feeling I might be training my sets and reps wrong for a Bulk cycle. Thoughts?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I would say far to many people get hung up on bf% number.

Fact is no1 has been a real 2% bf on this board. Think Andreas m may have been one of the only to get close.

Phil says the calipers read 2 then 4. Any1 who knows anything abt calipers knows they are sways wrong to a certain degree.

The thing is phil gets in good nick on stage and stays lean during off season.

Doesn't matter the number as he proberly isn't a true 6% now either but fact is he will be in better nick than most in this board.

For those that keeping shouting abt pics. The below is 4% from my first comp. leanest I have ever been n I was Ivery ill to get there.

Second pic is proberly a true 6% from my second show 3 weeks out

Now every1 stop blabbering on.

Sorry phil Gota take the opportunity to photo whore my ugly mug


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> I said ill post pics at the end so you can see comparsion, if you dont like that then fckk off and dont come back, im gettin sick of people talkin **** now, i said i wont lie and ill tell you every thing thats going on in this cycle and iv done that and 50% of you wan kers are telling me how my body works and how this isnt true vbla bla, shut the fcuk up and worry about your own problems.


You should know not to let the internet children bother you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

iElite said:


> I've often wondered. At the moment I'm on a basic workout. I don't want to go over complicated or it won't stick.
> 
> I'm training 5-6 days a week. 1hour sessions.
> 
> ...


routine isnt as important as how much you push yourself IMO.

Only you know if you really really are.

I often thought before "i really am" but looking back now, i know i wasnt.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> I would say far to many people get hung up on bf% number.
> 
> Fact is no1 has been a real 2% bf on this board. Think Andreas m may have been one of the only to get close.
> 
> ...


Haha no bother mate, dry to the bone on that 1st pic.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> Haha no bother mate, dry to the bone on that 1st pic.


Shame I wasn't in that nick on stage 10 days later lol.

No water manipulation or anything there just rolled out of bed.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> Shame I wasn't in that nick on stage 10 days later lol.
> 
> No water manipulation or anything there just rolled out of bed.


So maybe all this final week prep that many seem to get wrong with the water/drug manipulation is not worth it???


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Shame I wasn't in that nick on stage 10 days later lol.
> 
> No water manipulation or anything there just rolled out of bed.


i know the feeling mate, fu cks with ya head, i need to get my glutes coming threw more my next comp and my quads but my prep man is telling me not to do cardio so i dont no what to do, sack him off and get prepped by some 1 else or what LoL mind f ucking this game i tell ya.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So maybe all this final week prep that many seem to get wrong with the water/drug manipulation is not worth it???


Its worth it if you get it right imo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Its worth it if you get it right imo


well yeah obv :lol:

But it seems quite hit and miss seeing as even the pros fu.ck it up so often.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well yeah obv :lol:
> 
> But it seems quite hit and miss seeing as even the pros fu.ck it up so often.


you starting to get the shivers already son ????

Surely not again. haha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So maybe all this final week prep that many seem to get wrong with the water/drug manipulation is not worth it???


Possibly.

But I can say the method I used this year worked very well

That year I did something very safe n boring n it didn't work.

Plus I overdieted alot that year


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> i know the feeling mate, fu cks with ya head, i need to get my glutes coming threw more my next comp and my quads but my prep man is telling me not to do cardio so i dont no what to do, sack him off and get prepped by some 1 else or what LoL mind f ucking this game i tell ya.


Getting in shake n legs through is not something I struggle with. Pic excuse again 

Keeping bf down without loosing size is my issue


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Can u tell I'm sat at home in a sling n Havnt left the house barely in 2 weeks lol

Bored as hell

-


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

> routine isnt as important as how much you push yourself IMO.
> 
> Only you know if you really really are.
> 
> I often thought before "i really am" but looking back now, i know i wasnt.


I hit the gym with a friend, so I have a spotter. I work to the point that the weight is putting out more force than my muscle. I work to full failure on the final 2 sets. On every excersise, It burns like a mother and by the end I'm normally feeling dizzy and sick.

But like you said. If i'm not gaining, I'm doing something wrong. So i'll work through my stuff.

Is there a more effective method than 3 sets 12, 10, 8 reps for a mass bulk? Generally speaking.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

ielite what gym you train at in yeovil? can you do visitor messages yet?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Tone Zone. It's not commercial, there's tons of monsters in there, really good.

Owned by Jon Carter and his wife Jane Carter (Miss.Olympia 2007).

I'll check now mate.

* I don't have an option to reply, and I don't have permission to send PM's. Need to talk to a mod about it soon.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> Can u tell I'm sat at home in a sling n Havnt left the house barely in 2 weeks lol
> 
> Bored as hell
> 
> -


I feel your pain mate, id be goin insane not leaving the house in 2 weeks, head would be up my a rse with no gym aswell, gutterd.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

so i just jabbed 6ml in my shoulder and i have the worst pain you could imagine, its brining tears to my eyes LoL, shoulders tomorrow aswell, i hope ill be doing shoulders tomorrow anyway.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> so i just jabbed 6ml in my shoulder and i have the worst pain you could imagine, its brining tears to my eyes LoL, shoulders tomorrow aswell, i hope ill be doing shoulders tomorrow anyway.


Bloody hell I couldn't do a shoulder workout 2 days after a delt jab and that was 2ml lol.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

ts how often you jabbin your delts?

i assume side delt yeah?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Bloody hell I couldn't do a shoulder workout 2 days after a delt jab and that was 2ml lol.


the pain is unreal mate, i cant lift my shoulder up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> so i just jabbed 6ml in my shoulder and i have the worst pain you could imagine, its brining tears to my eyes LoL, shoulders tomorrow aswell, i hope ill be doing shoulders tomorrow anyway.


It'll probs be stiff as fvck tommorow, why not do em tonite? might help disperse the oil aswell


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That has to be a typo, I have never heard of anyone in my life putting 6ml of gear in a delt.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

hackskii said:


> That has to be a typo, I have never heard of anyone in my life putting 6ml of gear in a delt.


Given what we've witnessed so far in this thread, I wouldn't put it past him..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> so i just jabbed 6ml in my shoulder and i have the worst pain you could imagine, its brining tears to my eyes LoL, shoulders tomorrow aswell, i hope ill be doing shoulders tomorrow anyway.


6ml of what???!

Man I jabbed 1.5ml of prop the other day and trained shoulders the day after, was the most painful session ever, never again.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

im glad i dont get that problem i do 2/3ml delt and its fine! would hate to miss training due to pip


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 6ml of what???!
> 
> Man I jabbed 1.5ml of prop the other day and trained shoulders the day after, was the most painful session ever, never again.


I thought i'd try some site jabs, on tues i shot 1ml sust in to each bicep, weds 1ml tren ace in to each bicep

Today my arms wont move and are in agony, i can't train and i feel like complete sh1t


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I thought i'd try some site jabs, on tues i shot 1ml sust in to each bicep, weds 1ml tren ace in to each bicep
> 
> Today my arms wont move and are in agony, i can't train and i feel like complete sh1t


im too scared to shoot bis


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

tprice said:


> im glad i dont get that problem i do 2/3ml delt and its fine! would hate to miss training due to pip


I know mate, not good. I hadn't jabbed that delt for a few months so I put it down to that, wasn't my dodgy technique, honest


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

tprice said:


> im too scared to shoot bis


X2. It's cringy thinking about it lol


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I know mate, not good. I hadn't jabbed that delt for a few months so I put it down to that, wasn't my dodgy technique, honest


the worst i get is in legs! everywhere else is generally ok thank fcuk!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I bleed all over the place with leg shots, it makes walking not fun.

Just too vascular for me.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

hilly said:


> I would say far to many people get hung up on bf% number.
> 
> Fact is no1 has been a real 2% bf on this board. Think *Andreas m* may have been one of the only to get close.


that guy was probably the most ripped man to walk this planet, but unfortunately uniqueness comes at a price...... r.i.p andreas munzer


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I bleed all over the place with leg shots, it makes walking not fun.
> 
> Just too vascular for me.


same here mate everytime i doe quads blood actually squirts out and up my wall, veins everywhere, under the fat lol

My mate used to put 6ml in each delt regularly, the nutter is 22 stone though lol

Ts23 great read fella hope you can stick it out without too much hassle,


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hackskii said:


> That has to be a typo, I have never heard of anyone in my life putting 6ml of gear in a delt.


you have now.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> same here mate everytime i doe quads blood actually squirts out and up my wall, veins everywhere, under the fat lol
> 
> My mate used to put 6ml in each delt regularly, the nutter is 22 stone though lol
> 
> Ts23 great read fella hope you can stick it out without too much hassle,


If blood squirts up the wall is an artery you hit as veins do not have the pressure to squirt that dramatically


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ts23 said:


> you have now.


Why would you do that?

I mean why?

Out of all the sites on the body why 6ml into such a small muscle?

I know two guys with deformed delts doing the same stuff you just did using less gear than that.

You run a higher risk of a sterile abscess, and that could get ugly.

Why did you do that, for site enhancement?

Dude, has the word common sense ever entered into your mind?


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Why would you do that?
> 
> I mean why?
> 
> ...


Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Why would you do that?
> 
> I mean why?
> 
> ...


done it 3 times mate, last 2 were not so bad, obviously had some pain but nothing major like this time.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


thx.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Raptor said:


> I thought i'd try some site jabs, on tues i shot 1ml sust in to each bicep, weds 1ml tren ace in to each bicep
> 
> Today my arms wont move and are in agony, i can't train and i feel like complete sh1t


man up ffs, how else do you think guys get 20" guns? doing curls in the squat rack? :lol:


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

hilly said:


> I would say far to many people get hung up on bf% number.
> 
> Fact is no1 has been a real 2% bf on this board. Think Andreas m may have been one of the only to get close.
> 
> ...


Nice toilet mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

up 25lbs as of this morning, woke up with a proper bad chest again, i think i have the flu or some sh it, my nose is blocked as fcuk all day and i get bad head aches through out the day, i dont know if its from the gear or just the flu, got 4 hours sleep last night which was nice, still having crazy dreams every night, not had any more spots any were or any other sides apart from my chest, so im stil gona try adn stick it out til the end.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you function well on 4 hours of sleep? I mean obviously the gear will give you a surge and less sleep won't be as bad as say someone with lower hormonal levels...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You checking your bp regularly?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Do you function well on 4 hours of sleep? I mean obviously the gear will give you a surge and less sleep won't be as bad as say someone with lower hormonal levels...


yeh mate, the past week iv been havin 2-3 hours max and been fine all day and night.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> You checking your bp regularly?


last week, they were a fair bit over average but nothing much worse than any other cycle i do really.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fair do's. Looking forward to seeing the progress pics.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

BigTonle said:


> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


you keep talkin sh it about me but i see you keep coming in my thread every time your on 

you waiting to see my pics big boy  you admiring my work son?? you waiting for my pics to be posted?? jealousy is upon you??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

After all the anticipation lol, they better be good


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

25lbs! good going! hope you manage to stick it out.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

be interesting to see how much weight is left when the water comes off, and how long that takes, might take quite a while given the doses being used


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

How long Is it until the comp?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> up 25lbs as of this morning, woke up with a proper bad chest again, i think i have the flu or some sh it, my nose is blocked as fcuk all day and i get bad head aches through out the day, i dont know if its from the gear or just the flu, got 4 hours sleep last night which was nice, still having crazy dreams every night, not had any more spots any were or any other sides apart from my chest, so im stil gona try adn stick it out til the end.


You have probably cought something mate. not surprising seeing as immune system will be shot due to dose.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> done it 3 times mate, last 2 were not so bad, obviously had some pain but nothing major like this time.


Done up to 5ml a few quite times with now problems tbh. :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You have probably cought something mate. not surprising seeing as immune system will be shot due to dose.


That and lack of sleep.

Bro, you need more sleep than 3 to 5 hours a night.

Remember you grow in your sleep and not in the gym.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hackskii said:


> That and lack of sleep.
> 
> Bro, you need more sleep than 3 to 5 hours a night.
> 
> Remember you grow in your sleep and not in the gym.


I know mate thats what im worried about, iv been thinking if i cant sleep properly again by monday im might start taking diazipam before i sleep.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Done up to 5ml a few quite times with now problems tbh. :thumb:


i dont 6ml 3 times mate, 1st 2 times with no bother, i think i pushed it in too quik.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:



> After all the anticipation lol, they better be good


x2 im expecting a MR O contender!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i dont 6ml 3 times mate, 1st 2 times with no bother, i think i pushed it in too quik.


yeah, might have just hit a nerve with needle on the way in, i push the needle in slow and if i slightly touch a nerve, i back off and slightly adjust angle, if you push through the nerve....pip for days!!!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

ts do you not get a small lump in the muscle doing that much?

sometimes after doing delts, and i only shoot 2-3ml a time, i get a small lump (obv where the oil is sitting) which takes a while to dissapear.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> ts do you not get a small lump in the muscle doing that much?
> 
> sometimes after doing delts, and i only shoot 2-3ml a time, i get a small lump (obv where the oil is sitting) which takes a while to dissapear.


inject deeper mate and heavy massage.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

> yeah, might have just hit a nerve with needle on the way in, i push the needle in slow and if i slightly touch a nerve, i back off and slightly adjust angle, if you push through the nerve....pip for days!!!


When I pin quads I physically CANNOT push through a nerve, the pain just won't allow me to, have to pull back, and shoot somewhere else.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

iElite said:


> When I pin quads I physically CANNOT push through a nerve, the pain just won't allow me to, have to pull back, and shoot somewhere else.


ermmm....good lol, ive been through a nerve in my quad, i had a pimp limp for 5 days. Never jabbed them again.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Where you shooting now? Glutes I find are really awkward, always stuck with quads.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i use the blues for shoulders and go all the way in, usually with no pain, its not bad now, managed a good shoulder, calvs and traps session today so all good.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

iElite said:


> Glutes I find are really awkward,


That's what the mrs is for


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

iElite said:


> Where you shooting now? Glutes I find are really awkward, always stuck with quads.


Delts, 1ml bi laterally. EOD


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> That's what the mrs is for


really not a good idea getting the mrs to do it. unless its your first one and you are a pussy.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

My mrs. Hates needles, She can't even watch me pin. She nearly passed out last time.

Dont get me wrong, I don't particularly want my mrs. stood behind me, with my buttox out, holding a sharp needle, about to pass out.

She could end up losing that thing in places I struggle to even think about without cringing.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i get mine to do my delts and that.

sometimes helps do tris

all i have to do is push it in in the first place (obv not rear delts lol)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> i get mine to do my delts and that.
> 
> sometimes helps do tris
> 
> all i have to do is push it in in the first place *(obv not rear delts lol*)


Why not you pussy :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> really not a good idea getting the mrs to do it. unless its your first one and you are a pussy.


It's a marvellous idea mate  I jab my quads, delts and pecs, she does my glutes. I just have to lay down for 1 min and it's done! Cushty!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

my mrs wont do my pins for me, although shes studying health care at college and going uni soon to train to be a nurse or some sh1t lol so i hope to be a human pin cushion for her at some point


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

the day i let my gf stick a pin in me is the day i quit bodybuilding.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> the day i let my gf stick a pin in me is the day i quit bodybuilding.


She got parkinsons?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

was at gym this morning, got weight and my bodyfat done, im up 25lbs and my bodyfat is just over 7%, did calvs, halms and abs, supersets fr 45 mins, did 10 mins cardio on the cross trainer for the 1st time since i was in the army nearly 3 year ago  got 5 hours sleep last night which was good, managed to have sex last night and finish, my cum came out like see through water lol and didnt feel like it used to, duno wtf is wrong or why its like that, spots have cleared up with the tan beds and accutane, chest was abit better this morning after doin some cardio, so im going to be doing 10-20 mins 3 times per of cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> It's a marvellous idea mate  I jab my quads, delts and pecs, she does my glutes. I just have to lay down for 1 min and it's done! Cushty!


seems strange to me, you look natural in your avi??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> seems strange to me, you look natural in your avi??


Woaaaa Round 1. ding ding dinggg!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Woaaaa Round 1. ding ding dinggg!


 

Dont be silly, In the words of Mod Robster, "ive pushed bigger guys than him out the way just to get to a fight :lol:"


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont be silly, In the words of Mod Robster, "ive pushed bigger guys than him out the way just to get to a fight :lol:"


Shut up and get to the gym you fat lazy c u n t.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Shut up and get to the gym you fat lazy c u n t.


ive been up since 5.30 lol, already been. Its in my f.ucking log you never post in!! :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont be silly, In the words of Mod Robster, "ive pushed bigger guys than him out the way just to get to a fight :lol:"


Lol I'd dance round you mate, would be fun!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol I'd dance round you mate, would be fun!


Dancing??? Dancing is for ****'s bro! You gay boi??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dancing??? Dancing is for ****'s bro! You gay boi??


I'm partial to a bit of meat, yes. What's that got to do with anything?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm partial to a bit of meat, yes. What's that got to do with anything?


hmmmmm, this is getting more and more interesting by the minute. oh who am i kidding, i cant stay mad at you. So cute and small. bless.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hmmmmm, this is getting more and more interesting by the minute. oh who am i kidding, i cant stay mad at you. So cute and small. bless.


Good boy.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hmmmmm, this is getting more and more interesting by the minute. oh who am i kidding, i cant stay mad at you. SO CUTE AND SMALL. CUTE.


Sticks and stones may break his bones but, these words will always hurt him more ^^^


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Good boy.


(just to clarify...you are on the bottom ok!)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> (just to clarify...you are on the bottom ok!)


Deal.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dancing??? Dancing is for ****'s bro! You gay boi??


The world dances all around us all the time.

The day you stop noticing, is the day you start your death.

The world is one with itself, always changing, yet always that of itself.

Notice and you find life.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> The world dances all around us all the time.
> 
> The day you stop noticing, is the day you start your death.
> 
> ...


time to up the dose hackskii....poetry is also for homos  :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> time to up the dose hackskii....poetry is also for homos  :lol:


Really?

No wonder I was considering pulling one off to your avatar, but I need a bigger pic to see your ripped bulge.

PM me some naked pics please, and watch my world turn:lol:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

you couldnt handle it hacks lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hackskii is a legend...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

26lbs up as of this morning, did chest at 11, early sesssion today, did benched 160 for 5 reps so my strength is coming back nicely, flys with 55s again which is nice, drips with 70 so all is good now the strength is almost all back, im bloated as fcuk, my face looks like iv been blown up with a air pump, no more sides, i thought i would have had alot more sides than i have so im pleased, gona stick it out all the way now no probs.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 26lbs up as of this morning, im bloated as fcuk, my face looks like iv been blown up with a air pump.


Im waiting for you to change your avatar to you in a white jump suit at this rate. :tongue:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

are you having problems with penis lustre?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> 26lbs up as of this morning, did chest at 11, early sesssion today, did benched 160 for 5 reps so my strength is coming back nicely, flys with 55s again which is nice, drips with 70 so all is good now the strength is almost all back, im bloated as fcuk, my face looks like iv been blown up with a air pump, no more sides, i thought i would have had alot more sides than i have so im pleased, gona stick it out all the way now no probs.


Up the dose :rolleye:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Can we at least have some pictures of your face to laugh at??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Flys with 55s? 55kg?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> 26lbs up as of this morning, did chest at 11, early sesssion today, did benched 160 for 5 reps so my strength is coming back nicely, flys with 55s again which is nice, drips with 70 so all is good now the strength is almost all back, im bloated as fcuk, my face looks like iv been blown up with a air pump, no more sides, i thought i would have had alot more sides than i have so im pleased, gona stick it out all the way now no probs.


Flys with 55's! Now that I'd love to see (I believe you btw, would just love to see it!)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Flys with 55s? 55kg?


I can fly with 40's (kg) so i fully think TS could do 55's.

Trick is slight bend in the arm. Allows for bigger stretch which means weight "springs" back up.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Just to get this right, 55kg in each hand... Cause that is ****ing ridiculous. it'd rip my arms out of their sockets..

Nice though bro, very nice. Want to see piccies! The weight that your stacking on, how's it looking? bit watery or some solid lean gains?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

55 fcukin what??

No cnut on this planet has rotators strong enough to fly 55kg

EDIT: slight exaggeration about no cnut on the planet but you all know what i'm gettin at


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> 55 fcukin what??
> 
> No cnut on this planet has rotators strong enough to fly 55kg


thats what i thought.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

As did I until......


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I can fly with 40's (kg) so i fully think TS could do 55's.
> 
> Trick is slight bend in the arm. Allows for bigger stretch which means weight "springs" back up.


40kg dbs are still bloody impressive! Couldn't imagine lowering that sort of weight out to the side, would pull my arm off lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

In that video, that looks more like a press, than a fly.. I think everyone would be able to double there weight like that. IMO that's not a fly, but if it works, fair play.

Actually on second watch, it's not as bad as I thought it was. Still a bit pressy but none the less!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> As did I until......


Well i have no clue about form on flies them and i never bend my arms like that as its just like a press with a different hand position.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> In that video, that looks more like a press, than a fly.. I think everyone would be able to double there weight like that. IMO that's not a fly, but if it works, fair play.
> 
> Actually on second watch, it's not as bad as I thought it was. Still a bit pressy but none the less!


 That's the "usual" fly PPL do.Not the correct one but hey ya can shift more weight cheating


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

xpower said:


> That's the "usual" fly PPL do.Not the correct one but hey ya can shift more weight cheating


Glad I'm not the only one saying that then, was expecting to get torn to peices. I seen so many people fly like that. I fly with a puny weight, somehing like 17.5-20kg, keep my arms straight with a TINY bend, and then stretch right outwards, and focus on squeezing them back together, maitaining the same arm position. Very similar with cable cross overs, too many c*nts doing presses all over again when they're meant to use a fly like movement! Each to their own though.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeh, whatever works for you. That guy's obviously getting results though, Must be doing summit right


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> 55 fcukin what??
> 
> No cnut on this planet has rotators strong enough to fly 55kg
> 
> EDIT: slight exaggeration about no cnut on the planet but you all know what i'm gettin at


LoL at this, if my shoulder wasnt fcked i would of done the 60s with no problems  just saying


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> LoL at this, if my shoulder wasnt fcked i would of done the 60s with no problems  just saying


lol

ok then


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

and yes i bend my arms like thw dude in the vid, if i dont bend my arm i put stress on my shoulders which i dnt need right now.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

iElite said:


> Yeh, whatever works for you. That guy's obviously getting results though, Must be doing summit right


Over 5 grams of gear per week MIGHT just have something to do with it.. lol..


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

what happened to your shoulder mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> and yes i bend my arms like thw dude in the vid, if i dont bend my arm i put stress on my shoulders which i dnt need right now.


And you arnt training your shoulders in the exercise so i dont see why you wouldnt bend your shoulders tbh???


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And you arnt training your shoulders in the exercise so i dont see why you wouldnt bend your shoulders tbh???


Eh? Your shoulder is going to be involved regardless, because your arm meets your shoulder, and your moving your arm regardless of whether you use proper form or not..?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Doesn't it put stress on the rotator cuff and tendons / muscles though? Although it's a chest excersise yeh.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andy gibbs said:


> what happened to your shoulder mate?


doing behind the neck shoulder presses last week mate, i pulled something in my shoulder.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> In that video, that looks more like a press, than a fly.. I think everyone would be able to double there weight like that. IMO that's not a fly, but if it works, fair play.
> 
> Actually on second watch, it's not as bad as I thought it was. Still a bit pressy but none the less!


Actually I agree, they are a bit 'pressy'. Not the traditional "hugging a tree" arm position people talk about when doing flys.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And you arnt training your shoulders in the exercise so i dont see why you wouldnt bend your shoulders tbh???


no matter how bent my arms are doing flys mate my shoulders get a good burn, at the min im bending them more than usual just to put a little less stress on my shoulder, i still make sure my chest is gettin a good squeeze though so its all good.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Eh? Your shoulder is going to be involved regardless, because your arm meets your shoulder, and your moving your arm regardless of whether you use proper form or not..?


lol, define proper form. And i know its using shoulders, but if you take out as much stress as possible, that stress goes somewhere else right??? and where is that???? directly on your chest.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

a press in my eyes is keeping yur elbows close to your side with out going out wide to get a better push on the chest, anything goin out wide with a stretch is counted as a fly in my eyes, the dude in the vid was doing nothing close to a press imo.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely over thinking the excersise. Positives and negatives to this. Not a direct shoulder excersise, but your flying a lot of weight, going to put stress on the shoulder region on the decline (resistance and what not).


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, define proper form. And i know its using shoulders, but if you take out as much stress as possible, that stress goes somewhere else right??? and where is that???? directly on your chest.


Said it a few posts back. Yes it does, but then your just pressing? What's the point in doing all the different chest movements then? Surely if that's the case, just do loads of sets of regular chest press? It may still hit the chest, but it's a press, it's not a flye.. Where do you draw the line otherwise?

Can I shoulder press 60kg dumbells because I can hold them above my head and wobble them up and down 1cm? The strain is still on my shoulder..?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iElite said:


> Definitely over thinking the excersise. Positives and negatives to this. Not a direct shoulder excersise, but your flying a lot of weight, going to put stress on the shoulder region on the decline (resistance and what not).


ehhh ?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Said it a few posts back. Yes it does, but then your just pressing? What's the point in doing all the different chest movements then? Surely if that's the case, just do loads of sets of regular chest press? It may still hit the chest, but it's a press, it's not a flye.. Where do you draw the line otherwise?
> 
> Can I shoulder press 60kg dumbells because I can hold them above my head and wobble them up and down 1cm? The strain is still on my shoulder..?


im not up to 60s yet but i can press 55s for 3 reps, 2 more weeks and the 60s will be gettin pressed for 3 reps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> a press in my eyes is keeping yur elbows close to your side with out going out wide to get a better push on the chest, anything goin out wide with a stretch is counted as a fly in my eyes, the dude in the vid was doing nothing close to a press imo.


You doing any training videos any time soon>?????????????


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> ehhh ?


Stating a fly puts stress on the rotator cuff and shoulder region.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> You doing any training videos any time soon>?????????????


when my gym isnt packed il try yes but for all those who dont believe my lifts, ill be working out with hilly in about 2 weeks when his pec gets abit better, so he can be my word of mouth to all you suckers who dont believe haha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> when my gym isnt packed il try yes but for all those who dont believe my lifts, ill be working out with hilly in about 2 weeks when his pec gets abit better, so he can be my word of mouth to all you suckers who dont believe haha


Happy to help


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> As did I until......


When i first started training, the PT who showed me how to do free weight exercises showed me three dumbbell exercises for the chest - flyes, presses, and press-flyes. What that guy is doing in the vid are press-flyes, not flyes, and is also what I'd say 40% of people do and call flyes. nothing wrong with them, good exercise IMO, but they technically are not flyes due to the degree of movement at the elbow.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Are there any before / after pics on this/another thread someone can point me towards the page number of? I cba trawling nearly 60 pages.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> when my gym isnt packed il try yes but for all those who dont believe my lifts, ill be working out with hilly in about 2 weeks when his pec gets abit better, so he can be my word of mouth to all you suckers who dont believe haha


You have a lot of hostility mate.

I mearly asked because would love to see your training not because im douting your lifts.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> When i first started training, the PT who showed me how to do free weight exercises showed me three dumbbell exercises for the chest - flyes, presses, and press-flyes. What that guy is doing in the vid are press-flyes, not flyes, and is also what I'd say 40% of people do and call flyes. nothing wrong with them, good exercise IMO, but they technically are not flyes due to the degree of movement at the elbow.


Yeah I see what you mean, his elbows are wide which gives it the fly element but then at the top of the movement his arms are straight like a press rather than remaining bent at the elbow, like a fly. Press-flys - like it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> You have a lot of hostility mate.
> 
> I mearly asked because would love to see your training not because im douting your lifts.


wasnt aimed at you mate, it was aimed at those who said its impossible to fly 55s, made me giggle.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> wasnt aimed at you mate, it was aimed at those who said its impossible to fly 55s, made me giggle.


No one is doubting you can do that movement with 55's, a press-flye or whatever you want to call it. But you can't do a regular flye with 55's.. Plain and simple, no one could I doubt. Not an attack on you, just fact.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> wasnt aimed at you mate, it was aimed at those who said its impossible to fly 55s, made me giggle.


Ah right, well to do a fly the way i was told it would be extremely difficult if not impossible but this pressing style ones i can believe it no problem.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I see what you mean, his elbows are wide which gives it the fly element but then at the top of the movement his arms are straight like a press rather than remaining bent at the elbow, like a fly. Press-flys - like it! :thumbup1:


I actually like them better than flyes tbh, but do think of them as a different exercise - the little bit of elbow extension does allow a lot of extra weight, and with flyes done strictly there shouldn't be any elbow extension at all really.

Anyway the name of the exercise matters a lot less than whether it's safe and it actually works for whoever is doing it imo!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> wasnt aimed at you mate, it was aimed at those who said its impossible to fly 55s, made me giggle.


Well mate its been described as a press fly, which is infact not a fly so if you say you are doin a traditional fly (tree hug movement) with 55's i'll openly say i dont belive you and i dont expect you to give a fcuk either


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How many pages for the press fly conundrum .............???


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Well mate its been described as a press fly, which is infact not a fly so if you say you are doin a traditional fly (tree hug movement) with 55's i'll openly say i dont belive you and i dont expect you to give a fcuk either


well said mate haha


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Well mate its been described as a press fly, which is infact not a fly so if you say you are doin a traditional fly (tree hug movement) with 55's i'll openly say i dont belive you and i dont expect you to give a fcuk either


Now if I would have made this comment then it would probably get disliked but Breda makes it and everyone's like yay oh yay Breda's so funny. Which he is fckin not lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Now if I would have made this comment then it would probably get disliked but Breda makes it and everyone's like yay oh yay Breda's so funny. Which he is fckin not lol


It's cos he's black mate. Just accept it.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> It's cos he's black mate. Just accept it.


I was thinking of dropping a subtle hint mate but thank you for stating the obvious lol.

White guys feel obliged to treat non whites better than the average person it's funny lol


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i treat everyone the same - im a **** no matter what colour you are lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

See how I jsut hijacked this thread. I'm so good


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mate im disappointed in you! I want to see pics you freakin monster!


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

either way its a massive weight. i found it hits chest better doing it ike the guy in the vid.... keeping your arms near straight will only **** ur rotator cuff and give you a bicep workout


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tbh, usually every group has a "token black guy", and on this board it's breda.. but so what? He has a character, and either people love him or hate him, but no need to rant on against him for it! Too many people on this forum care what other people think about them and others.. It's a FORUM, not reality, who care if people like or hate you, your here for information. Well, you should be, unless your ashcrapper in which case your just a closet homosexual who jerks off to the pictures of half naked men on here :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> How many pages for the press fly conundrum .............???


Lorian will love it - anything that keeps the forum posting averages up is good with the boss... I bet he's thrilled no one can agree if Ts can really do flyes at 55 or not!!! :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Tbh, usually every group has a "token black guy", and on this board it's breda.. but so what? He has a character, and either people love him or hate him, but no need to rant on against him for it! Too many people on this forum care what other people think about them and others.. It's a FORUM, not reality, who care if people like or hate you, your here for information. Well, you should be, unless your ashcrapper in which case your just a closet homosexual who jerks off to the pictures of half naked men on here :lol:


Wait Breda is black?!? I just thought he had a fight with a sunbed - and lost.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Any 1 have an idea why my mouth is dry all day and night, to the point were my throat is blocking up and i cant swallow if im not drinking constantly, iv been on all the sh it im on now and neve rhad this problem befre.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe u got a throat infection due to all the gear lowering your immune system??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Maybe u got a throat infection due to all the gear lowering your immune system??


duno mate but its fcukin horrible, i have to drink every minute which is keeping me on the bog every 1 10 mins, i think thats the reason i cant sleep, cause my throat keeps clogging up and my nose is blocked too LoL.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How longs left??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get some beachams down ya neck and plenty of vitamin c to fight it off if illness is setting in,


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> duno mate but its fcukin horrible, i have to drink every minute which is keeping me on the bog every 1 10 mins, i think thats the reason i cant sleep, cause my throat keeps clogging up and my nose is blocked too LoL.


Get some warm lemon and honey down your throat


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> Any 1 have an idea why my mouth is dry all day and night, to the point were my throat is blocking up and i cant swallow if im not drinking constantly, iv been on all the sh it im on now and neve rhad this problem befre.


lipids? but then you dont even know your blood pressure so I doubt you will have had them checked.

could be blood pressure as well.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can I ask,

What is your plans in regards to coming off?

Are you going to taper?

Do you have an aggressive pct planned?

How has this cycle benefited you opposed to lowered dosed cycles?

Just interested that's all?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

miller25 said:


> Can I ask,
> 
> What is your plans in regards to coming off?
> 
> ...


il be cruising on 800mg test every 10 days for 8 weeks, then il do the same blast as this 1 but il change the 800mg tren for 2,000mg deca for 6 weeks, then ill cruise again and do another blast, think ill do this all year.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> il be cruising on 800mg test every 10 days for 8 weeks, then il do the same blast as this 1 but il change the 800mg tren for 2,000mg deca for 6 weeks, then ill cruise again and do another blast, think ill do this all year.


2000mg deca lol!! your fcuking crazy mate, i am doing a blast soon which i think is huge dose for me but makes mine look awfully low when i look at yours. Good on you, just please dont forget about your health.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> il be cruising on 800mg test every 10 days for 8 weeks, then il do the same blast as this 1 but il change the 800mg tren for 2,000mg deca for 6 weeks, then ill cruise again and do another blast, think ill do this all year.


have yo got any pics on this forum new or old?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> il be cruising on 800mg test every 10 days for 8 weeks, then il do the same blast as this 1 but il change the 800mg tren for 2,000mg deca for 6 weeks, then ill cruise again and do another blast, think ill do this all year.


You're a cnut mate but i hope its worth it... i really do!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> have yo got any pics on this forum new or old?


just 1 on my journal i was doing mate but i sacked it off ages ago, the pic was from about 6 month ago.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161122-ts23s-journal.html

Just that 1 mate ^^ 3 more weeks and ill have all pics on here to show.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope your an awful lot bigger with this cycle lol.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i was alot bigger before i even started the cycle mate that was over half a year ago.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> just 1 on my journal i was doing mate but i sacked it off ages ago, the pic was from about 6 month ago.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161122-ts23s-journal.html
> 
> Just that 1 mate ^^ 3 more weeks and ill have all pics on here to show.


were all waiting with baited breath mate!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Crackin shape in the old journal mate, kinda sold your body to the sport with those doses i'd say, Jammy fooker managing to stay so lean and staying so strong, Hope all goes well mate.


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

read the entire thread, took best part of an hour lol. mostly because people trolling.

I say fair play to you mate I hope the next 3 weeks go well and ill look forward to the outcome.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

So my gf has came out and said i have untill tomorrow morning to decide between her and steroids, she was crying this morning saying she cant take it anymore, people talkin sh it to her about her bf on aas etc... So thats me single after 5 year.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> So my gf has came out and said i have untill tomorrow morning to decide between her and steroids, she was crying this morning saying she cant take it anymore, people talkin sh it to her about her bf on aas etc... So thats me single after 5 year.


Whats her number?

She needs a real man right now!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Not good mate, weak minded if she can't deal with aas, my mrs tried that before but meh I told her fine leave and she decided to stay lol


And I bet that's what 95% of them would do lol, they just try it on tw4ts lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyway im up 25lbs as of this morning, got my bodyfat done yesturday and was 7%, did shoulders at 11 this morning, good workout, did 120kg on the smith shoulder pres for 4 reps, also was doin 30kg for lateral raises which i was happy with, shuruged 10 plates a side on shrug machine, which isnt to hard but i was ****ed at the end so just left it at that, did 20 mins cardio again today  feel proud and good about it, so its al good.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Whats her number?
> 
> She needs a real man right now!!


she would break them little arms of your's in pieces son


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

The thing is im not even gutterd over it, if she goes she goes, no skin of my nose, im just gona be out every weekend spreading my love like its out of fashion, no holding back.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> she would break them little arms of your's in pieces son


She would never get sh1t about him being on steroids though :rolleye:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah I'd be pleased with 30kg lateral raises too lol

Sorry to hear about the missus mate, more time for eating and training!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> so the mrs told you why she wants to leave? after you come off this blast your regret it lol


ner not at all mate, plenty more fish in the sea, they come and go.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> she would break them little arms of your's in pieces son


If yours are still intact she wont be breaking mine any time soon


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> She would never get sh1t about him being on steroids though :rolleye:


probably not, hes black, his di ck wil be longer and thicker than his arm.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I'd be pleased with 30kg lateral raises too lol
> 
> Sorry to hear about the missus mate, more time for eating and training!


 Hillsy Pic oif wheelie on claim to fame thread for you now buddy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> She would never get sh1t about him being on steroids though :rolleye:


Thats because i wouldn't spend all my fcukin money on the stuff


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> 5 years?!? i've been with mine 3 years I was in a mess when she left me lol, who would do all my cooking and cleaning? life just wasnt the same lol


if she wants to leave then **** her, my training and sh it come before any girl, id rather just plant my seed about for abit anyway, im sick of been in a relationship, adios amigos, but we ll see.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Hillsy Pic oif wheelie on claim to fame thread for you now buddy


im english mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Hillsy Pic oif wheelie on claim to fame thread for you now buddy


i dont smoke crack either. LoL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> High test doses make you feel like that LOL, you wait till you come off your miss her bud or see a man with her then roid rage will defo kick in at 5g a week lol


or yeh if i see a dude with her thats a totally different story.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> probably not, hes black, his di ck wil be longer and thicker than his arm.


Still bigger and thicker than your whole body bro


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Still bigger and thicker than your whole body bro


i can believe it.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I think I could live without my mrs but I couldnt live seeing her with someone else....
> 
> edit HE COULDNT LIVE SEEING MY EX lol


^^^^


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i can believe it.


lol

good luck with the Mrs thing man


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> The thing is im not even gutterd over it, if she goes she goes, no skin of my nose, im just gona be out every weekend spreading my love like its out of fashion, no holding back.


hhhahahah, u cool fooka, lol. good to see not every1 is pussy whiped. absolute legend  made my day that


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> probably not, hes black, his di ck wil be longer and thicker than his arm.


Black?? Thought he was white?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mac, did your missus even believe you were on gear? If I were her and you told me you were, I'd laugh and say good joke!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> Black?? Thought he was white?


he's a light skin breh


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Is pickin on Mac an aid to make one more popular on UKM?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Is pickin on Mac an aid to make one more popular on UKM?


nope, its just plain ol mean


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> nope, its just plain ol mean


well said. Mac would probably mash up all of the people slaggin him off on UKM. He's a war vet.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

You getting use to the sides now mate?


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> probably not, hes black, his di ck wil be longer and thicker than his arm.


LOOL!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

So what's your body weight now?

You got any videos of your training be interested in watching.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

was up 26lbs this morning, went to the gym and did bis and tris, super sets with no rest for 35 mins, did 7 sets of calvs and abs too because it was a short session, went home to find my gf putting my draw of needles, syringes, juice, tablets, gh, slin, peps, the whole fcukin works in a big black bin bag LoL, asked her what she was doin, she cried and said im not letting this sh it over take what we have, i said put it all back nicely and coordinated like i had it and it wont take over anything, she asked me if this is a joke and it better be, i said its no its not a joke, im not picking steroids over you and im not icking you over steroids, im not gona stop and it if you dont like it then so be it, its over, so she went to her mams, 2 hours later i get a txt saying i love you, ill be home soon, i dont care about the steroids anymore as long as were together, new it would be like this, back to fcukin the same old pussy once again, girls are so full of sh it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha I'd go mad if she messed all my gear up lol glad it's all sorted now though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Woman do it mate. They NEVER know what the want.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> was up 26lbs this morning, went to the gym and did bis and tris, super sets with no rest for 35 mins, did 7 sets of calvs and abs too because it was a short session, went home to find my gf putting my draw of needles, syringes, juice, tablets, gh, slin, peps, the whole fcukin works in a big black bin bag LoL, asked her what she was doin, she cried and said im not letting this sh it over take what we have, i said put it all back nicely and coordinated like i had it and it wont take over anything, she asked me if this is a joke and it better be, i said its no its not a joke, im not picking steroids over you and im not icking you over steroids, im not gona stop and it if you dont like it then so be it, its over, so she went to her mams, 2 hours later i get a txt saying i love you, ill be home soon, i dont care about the steroids anymore as long as were together, new it would be like this, back to fcukin the same old pussy once again, girls are so full of sh it.


and wheres these training videos you slack cvnt lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Not good mate, weak minded if she can't deal with aas, my mrs tried that before but meh I told her fine leave and she decided to stay lol





Fatstuff said:


> And I bet that's what 95% of them would do lol, they just try it on, tw4ts lol





Ts23 said:


> was up 26lbs this morning, went to the gym and did bis and tris, super sets with no rest for 35 mins, did 7 sets of calvs and abs too because it was a short session, went home to find my gf putting my draw of needles, syringes, juice, tablets, gh, slin, peps, the whole fcukin works in a big black bin bag LoL, asked her what she was doin, she cried and said im not letting this sh it over take what we have, i said put it all back nicely and coordinated like i had it and it wont take over anything, she asked me if this is a joke and it better be, i said its no its not a joke, im not picking steroids over you and im not icking you over steroids, im not gona stop and it if you dont like it then so be it, its over, so she went to her mams, 2 hours later i get a txt saying i love you, ill be home soon, i dont care about the steroids anymore as long as were together, new it would be like this, back to fcukin the same old pussy once again, girls are so full of sh it.


Its like im some kind of oracle :rolleye:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> and wheres these training videos you slack cvnt lol.


My gym is always packed mate, its a small hardcore gym, basically 90% of us are bb's who compete so im not getting some 1 to record me why im working out infront of my gym, id get slaterd for weeks, every 1 already thinks im a big headed c unt ( which im not  ).


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i would have gone mad lol!

same old story lmao


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> My gym is always packed mate, its a small hardcore gym, basically 90% of us are bb's who compete so im not getting some 1 to record me why im working out infront of my gym, id get slaterd for weeks, every 1 already thinks im a big headed c unt ( which im not  ).


no mate, not at all :whistling:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> no mate, not at all :whistling:


thx buddy.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> thx buddy.


come on dont be like that mate!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

up 26lbs as of this morning, only sides iv had from this cycle is been hot and sweaty al the time, my chest is always tight and feeling harsh, few mild spots on my chest and back and i get out of breath alot eaier, not really what i expected to be honest, i thought it was gona be alot harsher so all is good there, the good side of things is, i look twice my normal size, gained strength has went through the ruff, pumps in the gym are insane so all is good, 2 weeks left on monday, leg day today at the gym, time to push some big ass weight about.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounding crazy. You planning to run at massive PCT or cruising for a while after? Glad it's going well man.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iElite said:


> Sounding crazy. You planning to run at massive PCT or cruising for a while after? Glad it's going well man.


ill cruise for 6 weeks and then do the same blast as this 1 apart from 800mg tren to 2,000mg deca, also ill drop the slin during cruise and then start again during blast.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> how much protein and carbs you eating a day mate?


dont have a clue mate, rougly id say about 600g protien, 1,000g of carbs, 100g fats.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> dont have a clue mate, rougly id say about 600g protien, 1,000g of carbs, 100g fats.


lucky guy alot on here if they even eat a quarter of them cals they will add on fat, your not even running an a.i. and loads of cals and still in single digit bodyfat


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

baggsy said:


> lucky guy alot on here if they even eat a quarter of them cals they will add on fat, your not even running an a.i. and loads of cals and still in single digit bodyfat


all good clean food, plus all the aas im running is helping that on top.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know you mentioned you take a weight gainer to add in cals, i dont know if you mentioned the name before and would take a while to find it so which one are you taking? thanks


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

mutant mass.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> dont have a clue mate, rougly id say about 600g protien, 1,000g of carbs, 100g fats.


You must be sick of eating, that's some intake.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> dont have a clue mate, rougly id say about 600g protien, 1,000g of carbs, 100g fats.


that over 7k cals fooook me man.lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

7300 kcals per day to be exact

BS23 will be a fcukin beast when all is said and done...

Whats your secret to keeping such low body fat on those calories mate?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> 7300 kcals per day to be exact
> 
> BS23 will be a fcukin beast when all is said and done...
> 
> Whats your secret to keeping such low body fat on those calories mate?


duno skinny man, maybe the high doses ? high dose gh? super fast metabolism ? who knows.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

herc said:


> that over 7k cals fooook me man.lol


yeh mat ei said i was gona up my cals to 10k a day, 2 mass shakes a day aswell which are 1,200 cals, so probably not far off 10k cals.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Breda said:


> 7300 kcals per day to be exact
> 
> BS23 will be a fcukin beast when all is said and done...
> 
> Whats your secret to keeping such low body fat on those calories mate?


hahahah!!! surely this is a pi.ss take???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> duno skinny man, maybe the high doses ? high dose gh? super fast metabolism ? who knows.


Alright then you mass monster

No need to get defensive BS i'm genuinely interested how a man of your size can have such a low BF% with such high calories, but as you dont know yourself it doesnt matter a fcuk does it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hahahah!!! surely this is a pi.ss take???


of course it is


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hahahah!!! surely this is a pi.ss take???


Bless him.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

BREDA. I had a dream you negged me LOL. UK-M, has gone too far..


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> BREDA. I had a dream you negged me LOL. UK-M, has gone too far..


thats when you know you need a gf and a better social life. LoL


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> thats when you know you need a gf and a better social life. LoL


He's found one, he'll be righting that bull from Texas before you know it JK :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Alright then you mass monster
> 
> No need to get defensive BS i'm genuinely interested how a man of your size can have such a low BF% with such high calories, but as you dont know yourself it doesnt matter a fcuk does it


my metabolism is super fast, eat im 500gram of carbs right up to my carb up days on my comps, this and the 5gram of test and all other **** im on keeps my bf low, iv tried putting fat on in off season but i just cant do it, at xmas i had 10 days of eating total **** and drinking and still didnt go up much fat and i didnt train once in these 10 days.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> my metabolism is super fast, eat im 500gram of carbs right up to my carb up days on my comps, this and the 5gram of test and all other **** im on keeps my bf low, iv tried putting fat on in off season but i just cant do it, at xmas i had 10 days of eating total **** and drinking and still didnt go up much fat and i didnt train once in these 10 days.


I think you are what is known in the trade as a luck fckin cnut lol. My training partner is the same, eats crap and still stays 8-9% tops, the fcker keeps buying cakes and biscuits and strategically placing them around the house, I swear he's just trying to fatten me up so he looks better


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I want to know what food choices you are making to get 1000g cho 600cho and only 100g fat is it mainly liquid cals?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> I want to know what food choices you are making to get 1000g cho 600cho and only 100g fat is it mainly liquid cals?


1.5kg chicken, 2 8oz steaks, 500g lean steak mince, 2 cans tuna, 5 whole eggs 30 whites and protien shakes.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

400g oats, 600g rice, 200g pasta, 3 whole wheat bread, 400g sweet potatoe, get the rest from shakes.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

5 egg yolks, nuts, oils theres 100gram easy.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

fair play you must be like a eating Machine the results sould be good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> 5 egg yolks, nuts, oils theres 100gram easy.


add another 100g + for the fat in your meats.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> add another 100g + for the fat in your meats.


i dont count that mate LoL


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i dont count that mate LoL


well you should lol. nearly 1000 calories :lol: 2000 total from fats.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well you should lol. nearly 1000 calories :lol: 2000 total from fats.


i dont eat 200g fats, its around 130g tops each day


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

holy smokes , serious amounts of protein there

your on a cut i take it ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i dont eat 200g fats, its around 130g tops each day


well you just said 100g from nuts and oils, and then another hundred from fats in the meat.....thats 200g :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well you just said 100g from nuts and oils, and then another hundred from fats in the meat.....thats 200g :lol:


yeh but no but yeh

but no but yeh but...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> holy smokes , serious amounts of protein there
> 
> your on a cut i take it ?


LOL


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> LOL


how much water do you drink a day

do you have any problems with digestion

how u stay 6-7 % on this deit is a mystry to me , you swine :lol:

fair play though , respect

your really going for it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> yeh but no but yeh
> 
> but no but yeh but...


 :lol:

anyway, all good fats so not a probs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> how much water do you drink a day
> 
> do you have any problems with digestion
> 
> ...


ermmm, have you even read the cycle he is running??? :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

im runing clen, t3, gh, high test, high tren, high mast which is keepin my bf level low, which iv explained to 100 people


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ermmm, have you even read the cycle he is running??? :lol:


i thought it was just creatine no ?? maybe i read wrong


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> im runing clen, t3, gh, high test, high tren, high mast which is keepin my bf level low, which iv explained to 100 people


Come again? lol

I gets you brederen


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread is amazing! Told my gf about what im taking after a year together yesterday, same response as you guys, love it


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> This thread is amazing! Told my gf about what im taking after a year together yesterday, same response as you guys, love it


mines cool with it now i said she can leave and i dont care, they al talk sh it mate, dont let any girl tell you what to do.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> add another 100g + for the fat in your meats.





Ts23 said:


> i dont count that mate LoL


LOL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

so just got back from the gym and i ****ed the whole gym off today,i cant stop farting, all day and night i cant stop and they ****in stink, im showering 3-5 times daily its that bad, my family were round last night and they were worried telling me to get checked cause they think my insides are rotting haha.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> so just got back from the gym and i ****ed the whole gym off today,i cant stop farting, all day and night i cant stop and they ****in stink, im showering 3-5 times daily its that bad, my family were round last night and they were worried telling me to get checked cause they think my insides are rotting haha.


Purchase dead sea salt mate, seriously and soak for upto an hour each time. It pulls all the toxins out of your body and you will feel really cleansed after it. I will not bathe without using dead sea salt, I rate it a lot.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Purchase dead sea salt mate, seriously and soak for upto an hour each time. It pulls all the toxins out of your body and you will feel really cleansed after it. I will not bathe without using dead sea salt, I rate it a lot.


How does sea salt die?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> How does sea salt die?


Drowning mainly


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Purchase dead sea salt mate, seriously and soak for upto an hour each time. It pulls all the toxins out of your body and you will feel really cleansed after it. I will not bathe without using dead sea salt, I rate it a lot.


Great for skin aswell, dries up acne nicely. Isnt dead sea salt expensive? Im sure i looked before and it had to be imported :/


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> Great for skin aswell, dries up acne nicely. Isnt dead sea salt expensive? Im sure i looked before and it had to be imported :/


its salt from the dead sea, so unless you know of a dead sea in the uk im pretty sure it has to be imported :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> its salt from the dead sea, so unless you know of a dead sea in the uk im pretty sure it has to be imported :lol:


cvnt :thumbup1:


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Any update on current gains?

Sorry to hear about the ridiculous smell leaving your ass, the sacrifices we make eh?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry if this is a noob/stupid question but why do you need to shower 4 times a day if you're farting? Unless you shat yourself?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

was up 28lbs as of this morning, strength is stil goin up, libdo is starting to come back, i woke up with wood the last 2 mornings  vascularity is pretty scary all over my quads, abs, arms, chest, shoulders, i look crazy when im half way through a workout with a vest on, veins poppin out from all over, i had this all the time but never to the extent to this, i like it thought so its all good, chest has got worse and my breathing has got a little worse, 2 weeks today and its all over.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Sorry if this is a noob/stupid question but why do you need to shower 4 times a day if you're farting? Unless you shat yourself?


i had sh it my self, in the gym, thats my problem.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

omg I wanna see what you look like! I don't want to wait! Don't want to see sh!t stained pants though.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

How's the heart mate? I felt some chest tightening and pain when I was doing under a gram a week of test lol sh1t me up bad!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> i had sh it my self, in the gym, thats my problem.


Lol. It was actually a serious question.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Lol. It was actually a serious question.


Think that was a serious answer mate.

Reps if it was lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Lol. It was actually a serious question.


read back a page or too, i was doing tri push downs or something and farter and followed through.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> read back a page or too, i was doing tri push downs or something and farterd and followed through.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

sh it happens LoL


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

You doing more cardio to help with your chest or won't it make much difference? I been doing 5 mile runs recently and they do wonders for the breathing/lungs in terms of clearing out your chest etc...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> You doing more cardio to help with your chest or won't it make much difference? I been doing 5 mile runs recently and they do wonders for the breathing/lungs in terms of clearing out your chest etc...


no mate i saked it off after 3 sessions LoL, working otu 5 days a week for an hour is good enough for me.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought you were ex army?

Your PT instructor would be ashamed of you lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

although my next comp i may sit down with my coach and ask about cardio, im really considering it


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I thought you were ex army?
> 
> Your PT instructor would be ashamed of you lol


almost 6 year in there mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> no mate i saked it off after 3 sessions LoL, working otu 5 days a week for an hour is good enough for me.


pussy!!! Doing 2 hours weights a day AND 1 hour 20mins cardio!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> pussy!!! Doing 2 hours weights a day AND 1 hour 20mins cardio!


i do 2 hours some days, morning and night  we ll settle this argument at leeds if your doing it this time :* haha


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> pussy!!! Doing 2 hours weights a day AND 1 hour 20mins cardio!


oohh yeh and are we havin a gym session or 2 in april cardio boy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i do 2 hours some days, morning and night  we ll settle this argument at leeds if your doing it this time :* haha


Leeds??? Woah woah, let me get one under my belt first!! :lol:

(and if i do, you wont stand a chance by then).


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Leeds??? Woah woah, let me get one under my belt first!! :lol:
> 
> (and if i do, you wont stand a chance by then).


LOLLLLLLLL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Leeds??? Woah woah, let me get one under my belt first!! :lol:
> 
> (and if i do, you wont stand a chance by then).


I love this kid.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> pussy!!! Doing 2 hours weights a day AND 1 hour 20mins cardio!


You're on gear you can pretty much go all day. Try doing that shyt naturally it will soon catch up with you :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> You're on gear you can pretty much go all day. *Try doing that shyt naturally* it will soon catch up with you :lol:


Erm, why the f.uck would i do that??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

There's cardio then there's cardio.

Doing a 5-10 mile run is cardio. ****ing around on the stepper for an hour is shyt.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Erm, why the f.uck would i do that??


Because steroids are cheating obviously lol ( a typical newbie's answer)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> There's cardio then there's cardio.
> 
> Doing a 5-10 mile run is cardio. ****ing around on the stepper for an hour is shyt.


lol, i can say a 5 mile run is a lot easier than 45mins on a fast stepmill for sure!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Because steroids are cheating obviously lol ( a typical newbie's answer)


Not really relevant and your joke sucks!

I was telling TS23 that he is a pussy for 5 hours training a week.

Just get out you little slag! :yawn:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i walk up and down the stairs at least 20 times a day, i peddle to the gym sometimes which is 10 mins there 10 mins back


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i can say a 5 mile run is a lot easier than 45mins on a fast stepmill for sure!


You think? There's no handle bars when you're running though unlike a fckin stepmill.

NIIGGA PLEASE! LOL


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> You think? There's no handle bars when you're running though unlike a fckin stepmill.
> 
> NIIGGA PLEASE! LOL


Handle bars?? difference does that make when your hams are on fire!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not really relevant and your joke sucks!
> 
> I was telling TS23 that he is a pussy for 5 hours training a week.
> 
> Just get out you little slag! :yawn:


I just checked your profile pic..

I thought you said you were on gear :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i walk up and down the stairs at least 20 times a day, i peddle to the gym sometimes which is 10 mins there 10 mins back


Plus with all that food you are doing lots of chewing so theres quiet a bit of cardio there???


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Handle bars?? difference does that make when your hams are on fire!!!


Can't handle the burn babycakes?

Have more steroids :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I just checked your profile pic..
> 
> I though you said you were on gear :lol:


ahhh using the same jokes you have seen me use in the past week. This bitch needs his/her own material!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Plus with all that food you are doing lots of chewing so theres quiet a bit of cardio there???


your on the ball now son.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> your on the ball now son.


****


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhh using the same jokes you have seen me use in the past week. This bitch needs his/her own material!


you wish


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

^^^^^^^ who the fu.ck is this pr**k??? I bet its some 17 year old with no job sat in his council estate flat with his single mum!!

ahhhhhh did daddy leave mate???


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ^^^^^^^ who the fu.ck is this pr**k??? I bet its some 17 year old with no job sat in his council estate flat with his single mum!!
> 
> ahhhhhh did daddy leave mate???


Viki Pollard

Yeh but no but yeh but no but ...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Viki Pollard
> 
> Yeh but no but yeh but no but ...


lol, the irony that i lived in a council estate flat with my single mum cos daddy left :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

No actually. Keep takin your meds bruvva.

You look smashing hun! :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I walk past people doing 5mile runs by my house everyday,there like those annoying obese

people in the swimming pool who think there fit coz they float around for 30 lengths:lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> I walk past people doing 5mile runs by my house everyday,there like those annoying obese
> 
> people in the swimming pool who think there fit coz they float around for 30 lengths:lol:


I'm sure obese people could run 5 miles in one go


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I'm sure obese people could run 5 miles in one go


Towards the buffet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> I walk past people doing 5mile runs by my house everyday,there like those annoying obese
> 
> people in the swimming pool who think there fit coz they float around for 30 lengths:lol:


These are the same people that do 5 mins on the treadmill in the gym and then 45mins stretching!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> Towards the buffet?


thats it


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mate when is it when ull b posting the pics just so I no to keep an eye out


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Mate when is it when ull b posting the pics just so I no to keep an eye out


2 weeks today.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 2 weeks today.


can't wait for a gander.

I'd imagine you to be like Gunter Schlierkamp only shorter but with a bigger diick?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

up 28lbs this morning, upped my insulin to 40iu today for the last 2 weeks, il be dropping the insulin when im on the cruise and ill up the hgh to 30iu for 8 weeks cruise, then ill add the slin back in for my blast again, blast is gona be exacly the same, only thing im changing is 800mg tren for 2gram of deca and 200mg dbol for 200mg oxy.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

28lbs?

Jesus christ. Can you still fit through doors?!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

How are you running your slin mate?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> How are you running your slin mate?


3 times a day.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

3times a day everyday?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> 3times a day everyday?


yeh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ts next time hes on stage


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

30iu gh ed lol mr moneybags!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 30iu gh ed lol mr moneybags!


only for 8 weeks mate, then il drop it back down to 15-20 on my blast


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I'll be starting my blast in about 8 weeks or so... Hows the mood swings and sweets mate?


havnt really had mood swings mate, sweat like **** all day and always hot yeh, what does your blast look like mate?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

3g of test or 3ml of test a day?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

MacUK said:


> 3g test e 100mg var ED


Mac u beast, i think you and ts23 should have a shoot of at the end, i think you can have him easy


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I remember reading this some years ago, hopefully it will be of use to you Ts23:

http://www.holytaco.com/how-deal-****ting-your-pants-powerpoint-presentation/


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Just thought I might chime in on the self defecation issue. Having used mutant mass myself, I found this particular brand to give me a LOT of gas and my poos were a fair bit softer than normal (though not liquid).

That's on between 500-750g/day.

Other than that, can't fault it!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ssn have a good mass powder.... Not on sale till end of next month tho.... Worth a look when its available in UK tho


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Sorry wrote that wrong lol , 3G test e a week! And 100mg var ed


That's a shame 21g test a week would be interesting to say the least


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Just thought I might chime in on the self defecation issue. Having used mutant mass myself, I found this particular brand to give me a LOT of gas and my poos were a fair bit softer than normal (though not liquid).
> 
> That's on between 500-750g/day.
> 
> Other than that, can't fault it!


yeah they should have called it mutant gas :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> anyone done a 10g test blast :whistling:


i was thinking of doin 10g my next cycle and leave all other compounds out, dont know yet though, got 8 weeks to decide.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sound mate looking forward to the pics, just wanted to ask must be costing a fortune buying new clothes cos 28lbs you must of out grow ya stuff


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> O really? you stealing my ideas now?!? I will be bigger then you!! I'll do 12g... lol
> 
> i'm goign to do my 3g for now see how I get on and may increase to 5g and so on.


LoL Good luck.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Sound mate looking forward to the pics, just wanted to ask must be costing a fortune buying new clothes cos 28lbs you must of out grow ya stuff


Some on my clothes are abit small yeh but i stil have nice selection to pick from, moneys not an issue anyway.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very interesting this thread. I'm glad the OP is ok. I can see you pumped a fortune into this. It will be interesting too see what stage you be at in 18 months time.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MacUK said:


> O really? you stealing my ideas now?!? I will be bigger then you!! I'll do 12g... lol
> 
> i'm goign to do my 3g for now see how I get on and may increase to 5g and so on.


Lol.

Will be good to see the results!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

miller25 said:


> Very interesting this thread. I'm glad the OP is ok. I can see you pumped a fortune into this. It will be interesting too see what stage you be at in 18 months time.


my plan is to keep blasting like this until 2013, so ill have to see mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> start blast in about 8-9 weeks or so...


pussy. start itnow.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> pussy. start itnow.


LOL No peer pressure or anything  Love it.

How much you slinning mate? I know you get ****ed off with repeating the same answers, but am i hell going through 71 pages.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iElite said:


> LOL No peer pressure or anything  Love it.
> 
> How much you slinning mate? I know you get ****ed off with repeating the same answers, but am i hell going through 71 pages.


30iu slin at the moment.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 30iu slin at the moment.


ill drop the slin during my 6 week cruise and up my hgh to 30iu, then start slin again in blast and drop hgh to 20iu and slin at 40iu


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

MacUK said:


> currently on 1.2g test and 450g test p and 600mg EQ.... Just waiting to finish that then stright into blast mate


Mac how long you been training for and how many cycles have you under your belt?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Been training years mate, i've done maybe 2-3 cycles... different type of training in the army though was mainly cardio
> 
> before trying to cry my doseages are to high... I get my cycles planned by someone who knows a lot more then most on aas


lol i dont mind high doses, just interested


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> ill drop the slin during my 6 week cruise and up my hgh to 30iu, then start slin again in blast and drop hgh to 20iu and slin at 40iu


U going to be taking metformin in that 6 weeks??


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Ausbuilt has posted some threads on higher test doseages mate, you on cycle?


yes on 1.5g test e and 600ml npp per week


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U going to be taking metformin in that 6 weeks??


ner LoL, next year maybe.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> i was thinking of doin 10g my next cycle and leave all other compounds out, dont know yet though, got 8 weeks to decide.


Impossible.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

hilly said:


> Impossible.


Rather than stating that with no explanation. Could you tell us why? Can't take comments seriously if they have no backing evidence. I'm sure you have somme, just want to know why.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> ner LoL, next year maybe.


LOL why the fcuk not, its cheap and easy to get hold of


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

iElite said:


> Rather than stating that with no explanation. Could you tell us why? Can't take comments seriously if they have no backing evidence. I'm sure you have somme, just want to know why.


Well if it's legit test I feel sides would just kill any1 off stupidly quick.

That dose of test as never been reportedly used by any1 not that I've read anywere.

Using pharma would 40ml of oil per week. I could imagine some form

Of possible reaction to this alone or seriouse scar/knots.

Other thing I sort of no phill and even taking into

Account the amount of size he may have gained I think he would struggle to put that much oil into

His body.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

hilly said:


> Well if it's legit test I feel sides would just kill any1 off stupidly quick.
> 
> That dose of test as never been reportedly used by any1 not that I've read anywere.
> 
> ...


Fair shout. Should of said to begin with. I'm sure there are people out there who have done 10g blasts through stupidity or lack of research without documenting it though. But that's another discussion all together.

I would never wish that kind of strain on someone's body but would be a legendary log to read.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

10g is a bit over the top lol

Found this from 2004- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/2106-silly-question-10g-test-week.html


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

So as of monday im goin to be training a complete different way, training every body part twice a week, abs 3 times and calvs 3 times over a 6 day period, mon, tue, wed, thr, fri, sun, repeat, havnt got my email back of my trainer yet but ill have it by monday, any 1 who wants to see the split just let me know and ill put it all up, the split, exercises, sets, reps etc....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds awesome mate

you must be loving this and suffering all in one

if you dont mind what does a typical days food look like at the moment buddy?

Also sorry if ive missed what does your slin protocol look like


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> So as of monday im goin to be training a complete different way, training every body part twice a week, abs 3 times and calvs 3 times over a 6 day period, mon, tue, wed, thr, fri, sun, repeat, havnt got my email back of my trainer yet but ill have it by monday, any 1 who wants to see the split just let me know and ill put it all up, the split, exercises, sets, reps etc....


no thanks im too lazy for that nonsense


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL ts23, u ought to put your test, peptides, diet, training and that on the front page save u rewriting it and save people look through god knows how many pages


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> sounds awesome mate
> 
> you must be loving this and suffering all in one
> 
> ...


im eating, 1.5kg chicken, 2 8oz steaks, 500g lean mince, 2 cans tuna, 30 whites 5 yolks, 3 whey shakes.

500g sweet pots, 2 jacket spuds, 500g brown rice, 8 weetabix, loads of veges, carb load shakes from morning until 7pm.

nuts, yolks, oils

im on 30iu slin 3 times a day mate.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

also 3 mass gainers which make and extra 4,000 cals.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

got my bodyfat done today at a fitness gym and it had me at 8.2% DISGUSTING!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

up 29lbs as of this morning


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks mate, when it comes to food I like your style


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts do you not work mate? How the fcuk do you find the time in the day to train so often


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> im eating, 1.5kg chicken, 2 8oz steaks, 500g lean mince, 2 cans tuna, 30 whites 5 yolks, 3 whey shakes.
> 
> 500g sweet pots, 2 jacket spuds, 500g brown rice, 8 weetabix, loads of veges, carb load shakes from morning until 7pm.
> 
> nuts, yolks, oils


500g brown rice? I'd be constantly bloated man, do you find that at all?

How are energy levels throughout the day?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Ts do you not work mate? How the fcuk do you find the time in the day to train so often


i dont have a day job, or night job in fact but i make moneys.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 500g brown rice? I'd be constantly bloated man, do you find that at all?
> 
> How are energy levels throughout the day?


i have it in 2 meals usually mate LoL 250g split ina bowl, i put it in my mouth in big spoon fulls and wash it down with water, gone in 2 mins.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 500g brown rice? I'd be constantly bloated man, do you find that at all?
> 
> How are energy levels throughout the day?


im pretty bloated mate yeh.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> i dont have a day job, or night job in fact but i make moneys.


Ahh so your selling crystal meth?

Nice.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dezw said:


> Ahh so your selling crystal meth?
> 
> Nice.


No im not scottish.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2897681 said:


> i dont have a day job, or night job in fact but i make moneys.


Easy soldier


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Easy soldier


soldier days are over mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2897720 said:


> soldier days are over mate.


Your official soldier days are over but if you are unemployed but still make money You have to hustle so you still a soldier


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Your official soldier days are over but if you are unemployed but still make money You have to hustle so you still a soldier


woaaaa i didnt say anything about how i make my money, its my personal business which i dont like to share with people who i dont know in general, thx.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Your ironman ts stands for Tony stark he is minted


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Ts23 said:


> im eating, 1.5kg chicken, 2 8oz steaks, 500g lean mince, 2 cans tuna, 30 whites 5 yolks, 3 whey shakes.
> 
> 500g sweet pots, 2 jacket spuds, 500g brown rice, 8 weetabix, loads of veges, carb load shakes from morning until 7pm.
> 
> ...


People can say what they like about your cycle mate (and IMO it's pretty crazy), but credit where credit is due - that is some serious food to be chowing down. I think it's awesome just how clean all your food is too.

Would you say you have an ectomorph body type to be putting all that food down and not gaining too much fat or is it the drugs helping keep you lean?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

invisiblekid said:


> People can say what they like about your cycle mate (and IMO it's pretty crazy), but credit where credit is due - that is some serious food to be chowing down. I think it's awesome just how clean all your food is too.
> 
> Would you say you have an ectomorph body type to be putting all that food down and not gaining too much fat or is it the drugs helping keep you lean?


when i 1st started the army i was 5'11 to 6ft at about 9 and half stone mate, did boxing and cardio and some weight training in the amry for 6 year and got to about 11 stone, sacked the army and got into bodybuilding, so yes mate.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2897753 said:


> woaaaa i didnt say anything about how i make my money, its my personal business which i dont like to share with people who i dont know in general, thx.


Slow down soldier I wasn't implying u sell drugs.... Or anything for that matter, a self employed man is a hustler, a gambler is a hustler, the homeless man on the street begging is a hustler, the busker in the tube station is a hustler etc etc... I don't need or want to know how you make your money you touchy cnut and its got fcuk all to do with this thread I was givin u props but we'll Llow it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Slow down soldier I wasn't implying u sell drugs.... Or anything for that matter, a self employed man is a hustler, a gambler is a hustler, the homeless man on the street begging is a hustler, the busker in the tube station is a hustler etc etc... I don't need or want to know how you make your money you touchy cnut and its got fcuk all to do with this thread I was givin u props but we'll Llow it


stupid negger


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2897797 said:


> stupid negger


Stupid RESIDENT negger


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Slow down soldier I wasn't implying u sell drugs.... Or anything for that matter, a self employed man is a hustler, a gambler is a hustler, the homeless man on the street begging is a hustler, the busker in the tube station is a hustler etc etc... I don't need or want to know how you make your money you touchy cnut and its got fcuk all to do with this thread I was givin u props but we'll Llow it


surely you can understand were im comin from though, all these people asking me how i get and make my money on a open board is abit stupid, as if im going to say what i do and i get your point mate yeh.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2897853 said:


> surely you can understand were im comin from though, all these people asking me how i get and make my money on a open board is abit stupid, as if im going to say what i do and i get your point mate yeh.


I get ya bro that's why I didn't and haven't asked where you get your money from... It's none of my business... I just wondered how you found the time to train so often that's all

Glad we on the same page


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i have it in 2 meals usually mate LoL 250g split ina bowl, i put it in my mouth in big spoon fulls and wash it down with water, gone in 2 mins.


thats cheating but if theres anyone that hasnt done this they wont look back lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> im eating, 1.5kg chicken, 2 8oz steaks, 500g lean mince, 2 cans tuna, 30 whites 5 yolks, 3 whey shakes.
> 
> 500g sweet pots, 2 jacket spuds, 500g brown rice, 8 weetabix, loads of veges, carb load shakes from morning until 7pm.
> 
> ...


I call bull$hit on that much food.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thrown down the gauntlet lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Is a serious amount of food that, I struggle with 1kg chicken 500g rice lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hence calling bull$hit lol..


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MXD said:


> Hence calling bull$hit lol..


its only 8 chicken breast ??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> its only 8 chicken breast ??


i have 3 each meal, why would i lie about eating food on the internet, not my style to sit on the net and lie about stuff mate, thx for your thoughts though.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

On an unrelated topic high androgen levels have been shown to kill braincells.



> m eating, 1.5kg chicken, 2 8oz steaks, 500g lean mince, 2 cans tuna, 30 whites 5 yolks, 3 whey shakes.
> 
> 500g sweet pots, 2 jacket spuds, 500g brown rice, 8 weetabix, loads of veges, carb load shakes from morning until 7pm.
> 
> nuts, yolks, oils


Apparently really means;



> 8 chicken breast


 :whistling:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MXD said:


> On an unrelated topic high androgen levels have been shown to kill braincells.
> 
> Apparently really means;
> 
> :whistling:


pmsl

:lol: :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

glad to see all is going good mate. but i wouldnt keep pushing it going for 10g is asking for trouble might even be ok for one blast but if you keep pushing it you are eventually going to have major side effects. im sure you would get good gains off 5g.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MXD said:


> On an unrelated topic high androgen levels have been shown to kill braincells.
> 
> Apparently really means;
> 
> :whistling:


8 chicken breast is 1.5kg of chicken yes,


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MXD said:


> I call bull$hit on that much food.


you mad cause you cant afford it? or because your babe stomach cant handle it? why do you think i would lie about how much food im eating, you think im a 12 year old shcool boy actin big on the internet? oway mate get with it.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

MXD said:


> On an unrelated topic high androgen levels have been shown to kill braincells.
> 
> Apparently really means;
> 
> :whistling:


I think he is trying to say yes you eat 8 chicken breast, but not all the other stuff listed


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

baggsy said:


> I think he is trying to say yes you eat 8 chicken breast, but not all the other stuff listed


no im saying i eat 8 chicken breast which = 1.5kg in 3 meals, plus all the rest of my meats, steak, mince, tuna etc.. thx.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> no im saying i eat 8 chicken breast which = 1.5kg in 3 meals, plus all the rest of my meats, steak, mince, tuna etc.. thx.


good on you, roughly how many hours do you wait between meals?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> you mad cause you cant afford it? or because your babe stomach cant handle it? why do you think i would lie about how much food im eating, you think im a 12 year old shcool boy actin big on the internet? oway mate get with it.


Fvcking mad jel tbh with you!

If you really bang all that in the kudos.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ur well jell mxd, u need to up ur game


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

with pics at the end i think you need to video you eating for a day


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

baggsy said:


> good on you, roughly how many hours do you wait between meals?


every 2 hours mate, i wake up at 6 every morning and sleep at 12, 8 meals a day.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> every 2 hours mate, i wake up at 6 every morning and sleep at 12, 8-9 meals a day.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> every 2 hours mate, i wake up at 6 every morning and sleep at 12, 8 meals a day.


One of lads said u were coming nandos Wednesday what happend ??

Ull have to come next time was good crack. Altho Darren, lee and Frenchy making my disabled ass look small.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> One of lads said u were coming nandos Wednesday what happend ??
> 
> Ull have to come next time was good crack. Altho Darren, lee and Frenchy making my disabled ass look small.


i had some sh it to sort of out mate, i got messed about last week with some money so iv been sorting things out and yeh i dont like when daz and frenchy are in the gym, they make me look small too haha, i think big daz has got some potential is he gets his ass on stage, although hes only smal i think 5'5 ? frenchy is a monster aswell, us tall boys have a harder time gettin that bulk look huh, all in time though mate, al in time


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> One of lads said u were coming nandos Wednesday what happend ??
> 
> Ull have to come next time was good crack. Altho Darren, lee and Frenchy making my disabled ass look small.


and yeh i wil come next time mate defos, cant beat a good old nandos, i know them fat cu nts are there all the time, specially lee.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any thing exciting to report?


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

To save me going through this whole thread is there progress pics somewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nope


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> add another 100g + for the fat in your meats.





Ts23 said:


> i dont count that mate LoL





big_jim_87 said:


> Any thing exciting to report?


yeah blood pressure 200/100 lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

so i tok 5 drops of clen today and my whole body stiffend up and i was shaking like a leaf for hours, felt like my head was gona explode, gota say clen drops are alot better than the tabs, at 1 point i couldnt opend my hand because my fingers were that stiff, silly taking 5 drops at a time, learn for your mistakes though eh.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

was up 30lbs this morning LoL, no gym today, gym tomorrow though, ill do delts, traps, calvs and abs and possibly 20 mins on the stepper afterwards.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

hows the training going mate? how long left on now? i been away for a while need to catch up!

started my blast


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

benched 150 for 9 reps this week with no spotter, was quite chuffed to say the least, dont usually train heavy with out a spotter but for some reason i feel like the strongest c unt in the gym.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> hows the training going mate? how long left on now? i been away for a while need to catch up!
> 
> started my blast


1 week on monday and its over matey, training is spot on, loved this little blast, cant wait for the next, deca time.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

good man i hope the gains stay for ya.

any reason your adding deca? or just another experiment?

how long you crusing for mate?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

tprice said:


> good man i hope the gains stay for ya.
> 
> any reason your adding deca? or just another experiment?
> 
> how long you crusing for mate?


6 weeks cruise mate and yeh, gona change 800mg tren for 2,000mg deca and see the difference in strength, sides, gains etc... ill keep every 1 updated on that blast aswell.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

good man!! im tryin to find a way of adding deca in, but i think i wanna stay with tren n mast instead!

make this last week count!!! good progress so far!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> but for some reason i feel like the strongest c unt in the gym.


 

are you banned?


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo banned a week away from the pictures being posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if i could neg ts23 for getting banned i would :lol:


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

why is he banned?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

WTF y he banned???????

I was waiting for those pics!!!!

I call it a BullSh1te!! This was all planned! He no way did what he said in the thread!!!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

he will post pics once ban is lifted

have faith


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

How do u know its not permanent ban??


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

im just hoping lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just pm a mod and ask Ffs


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Cant im on my phone!

Sum1 do it....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

There was a ban list but it seems to have disappeared


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Who is banned? That guy injecting half a pharmaceutical company into his ass every day? :lol: Ts23? I think thats his name, no?


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Surely most people who get banned from here get banned for the same reason???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chaps lets not spoil his journal with this..


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I just cant wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I just cant wait to see the pics!!!


same here.

How long until he is going to post them?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

1 Week tomarrow...


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> WTF y he banned???????
> 
> I was waiting for those pics!!!!
> 
> I call it a BullSh1te!! This was all planned! He no way did what he said in the thread!!!


dont be a dingbat lad


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> WTF y he banned???????
> 
> I was waiting for those pics!!!!
> 
> I call it a BullSh1te!! This was all planned! He no way did what he said in the thread!!!


It's a big conspiracy


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> I think he is a midget


midget on steroids i wana see that


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

this dude gonna make an appearance or what?????


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Still banned mate. Have to wait till he's unbanned.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Relax lads, he said he'll throw pics up, have a little faith


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

The feds snatched him


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a p1ss take! Is he gone forever?

He was supposed to put up pics on monday!

I think it was all BS! He didnt even run the course...

Any1 no why they banned him?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> This is a p1ss take! Is he gone forever?
> 
> He was supposed to put up pics on monday!
> 
> ...


It's only Saturday


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

But hes still banned...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Temporarily


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

has anyone asked a mod whats the scorew with him, was well looking forward to the pics, ive almost run out of ****ing material


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Lost his bottle!!! So got himself a ban.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Someone ask the mods as this is getting annoying...

I really wna see the progress pics...


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Someone ask the mods as this is getting annoying...
> 
> I really wna see the progress pics...


IF your that bothered...YOU ask the mods


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

hope he is back soon!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

bet when hes back hes forgotten to take pics lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> IF your that bothered...YOU ask the mods


Calm Down mate...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> so i tok 5 drops of clen today and my whole body stiffend up and i was shaking like a leaf for hours, felt like my head was gona explode, gota say clen drops are alot better than the tabs, at 1 point i couldnt opend my hand because my fingers were that stiff, silly taking 5 drops at a time, *learn for my mistakes though eh*.


Not:no:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive messaged the Mods lets see why he was banned and if hell be coming back...


----------



## Daynish89 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello..

I need some good advice. Im starting a 6 week course on oxydrol 50mg next week.. I no i need to take nolvadex and milk thistle with this cycle. But i need to no how much to take of them each day..

has anyone tried oxydrol 50 ?

Can anyone help me please ?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Daynish89 said:


> Hello..
> 
> I need some good advice. Im starting a 6 week course on oxydrol 50mg next week.. I no i need to take nolvadex and milk thistle with this cycle. But i need to no how much to take of them each day..
> 
> ...


Start your own thread duffos


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Dude start your own thread....


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

What he said


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Daynish89 said:


> Hello..
> 
> I need some good advice. Im starting a 6 week course on oxydrol 50mg next week.. I no i need to take nolvadex and milk thistle with this cycle. But i need to no how much to take of them each day..
> 
> ...


pm pea head, he loves oxydrols, he can give you decent feedback defo mate


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

He's banned for good but emailed his end photo, says it went really well.

But going to try higher dose next time.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hes still banned lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I PM'D *pscarb *last night but no reply


----------



## dan 999 (Feb 28, 2012)

will we never see the pic's. I just spent the last 4 days free time reading this thread from start to finish.. or wa it a load of B/S tks


----------



## 809099 (Jun 11, 2010)

I believe he would of provided pics... hes been banned... hopefully only a temp ban!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

rumor is his high dosage killed him off


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I did believe him all the way through, despite a lot of controversy. But this is to much of a coincidence, gets banned just before pictures are due...

I hope I'm wrong and it is a coincidence, was really looking forward to this.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So many people were following this and waiting for the pics including me, will be such a shame if we never get to see them.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

did anyone actually know him outside of this forum? looks like at troll to me tbh


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I think 'Hilly' did. I'm sure he'll dive in soon and explain a few things, would also be useful to hear from Mars or Pscarb.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Grrrrrr.......I want pics!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I emailed katy!! She said cant say why he was banned but its a temp ban and will be lifted this week! So lets wait...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry wrong der, dno when hell be back but its a temp ban...


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Was a interesting read..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

why dont people believe??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hes still banned u bunch of plums lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheBob said:


> It's not that I don't believe rick , the old human nature to doubt what's said on the internet at times


O right


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> did anyone actually know him outside of this forum? looks like at troll to me tbh


Yeah some people on here do know him in real life, and lol is he still alive?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Instead of me reading through the pages I've missed, how much has he put on now and what's he banned for?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikemull:2937833 said:


> Instead of me reading through the pages I've missed, how much has he put on now and what's he banned for?


3 stone of water and banned for being a cnut


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Breda said:


> 3 stone of water and banned for being a cnut


PMSL:laugh:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Even if a temporary ban he ain't going to come back and post pictures.

You can imagine him sat at home in his pram with his toys scattered about the place thinking fcuk the lot of them'


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

He might do mate, he seemed pretty serious about the whole thing.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Has he exploded from so much gear use yet?


The way he was filling up with water he probably has :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He's probably gaggin to get some pics up!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> really? I thought it would have brought on some good muscle gains?


I hope it has for his sake

Would be a massive waste of cash if it hasnt


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> I hope it has for his sake
> 
> Would be a massive waste of cash if it hasnt


If you don't get mad gains from that much gear and food then somethings seriously wrong lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> If you don't get mad gains from that much gear and food then somethings seriously wrong lol


Either that or you are full of sh!te


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

were is this guy? still banned?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

If someone starts a Facebook group about him Breda won't be clicking "like"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I've blasted on high amaounts and saw a massive muscle increase. Hard work, but worth it.


I belive you mate... Many of your posts demonstrate good working knowlege but i am sceptical of many of the claims made in this thread and have no quarms in saying so... If he comes back and posts up pics of a vastly improved physique then well done but anything other than that he's either a liar, bought sh!te gear or something has gone durastically wrong... i'll opt for the 1st option tho :lol:

Thats enough spamming from me


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Agree with you 100% breda; the guy was very arrogant throughout... All i can say was he is a bull****ter...


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I think we need to wait and see. If we haven't seen anything from him in 2-3 weeks we may aswell get this thread closed.

Personally I find it to coincidental that he was banned right before pics were due. Although he could well show up and prove everyone wrong.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

iElite said:


> I think we need to wait and see. If we haven't seen anything from him in 2-3 weeks we may aswell get this thread closed.
> 
> Personally I find it to coincidental that he was banned right before pics were due. Although he could well show up and prove everyone wrong.


cant a mod enlighten us about his ban? when will it be lifted? will it even be lifted?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

after noaudi i believe nobody on forums


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

kingdale said:


> after noaudi i believe nobody on forums


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

NoAudi... ahahahaha

What shall we call this 1?

NoBull****... lol

or NoMuscles...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> What happened there?


a guy made thread saying he had a new car with pic audi forgot what sort but really nice one. after about 30 pages found out he had made the whole thing up haha


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

wat has happend to ts why is he banneded and when is he back


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> What a Sad fvcking Loser.
> 
> Think I saw the thread. White Audi something?


yeah thats the one


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

still says banned tho ..... :confused1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

His ban was lifted a few days ago


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

where are the pics in that case damn it, hes gotta put em on, ive actually followed this thread from the start and read every page :/


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i read every page and reckon ive wasted my time


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

these pics will never ever surface.

they were never gonna, with the benefit of hindsight.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I've invested a lot of time in this thread, i've come too far to let it slip away


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

looks like the cnut got another ban....

av bin following this thread aswell ...looks like it was all BS,..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

it still says banned under his name, and u cant put it there yourself otherwise it comes up like ******


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Just dont wanna let go do you? :lol:
> 
> Ok explain last activity being today?


dunno, can u log on when banned and just not post? or cant log on? never been banned u see


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Last activity 8:57 now lol summats going on


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Number 1 bummer c.hill.. please remove your tongue from his ar5e now :lol: :lol:


Lol fcuk you mate, none of that, I had genuine faith he'll post pics. Hopefully he still does.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

m575 said:


> Last activity 8:57 now lol summats going on


maybe hes uploading pics, either that or laughing at us while injecting his weekly dose of 500g test


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol fcuk you mate, none of that, I had genuine faith he'll post pics. Hopefully he still does.


 :001_tt2: <--c's tongue, ts23's ring---> ( )( )


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> :001_tt2: <--fatsuffs tongue, sy's ring---> ( )( )


Fixed


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

It was all BS... TS WAS BS'ING... hahaha

look at his avi pic... Hes prob a natty sittin at home laughing whilst drinking his nitrotech...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if it makes u feel better C, i want to see what 5g of test creates


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> if it makes u feel better C, i want to see what 5g of test creates


5g test and then some lol it was just the amount of food he said he was eating as well, was a fcuking lot.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> if it makes u feel better C, i want to see what 5g of test creates


5g is the easy part, Id like to see what the 2kg+ meat he was eating every day creates.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> A big jobby


ur obsessed


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

There was some1 on here that new him from the gym or something... Can any1 bother going back a few pages lol and checking who it is... Message them...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

andysutils said:


> 5g is the easy part, Id like to see what the 2kg+ meat he was eating every day creates.


This is it, if he was doing everything he said he was doing, then hes in the perfect environment to build muscle, you would expect some serious gains.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its hilly


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> There was some1 on here that new him from the gym or something... Can any1 bother going back a few pages lol and checking who it is... Message them...


I believe hilly knows him, and hilly is a sound lad who competes and is in good nick.

he never commented on ts23's size or confirmed his massive size increases either....make of that what you will.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

WoW at all these internet warriors saying im lieng about a cycle i did, what a bunch of dik eds yu actually are, my ban just got lifted today at 11pm so BREDA yur full of shi t son, yur just mad cause you gave me a source on here to get gear off and i found some 1 cheaper, deal with it kid and for all yu other c u nts who said i lied abhout this, im not gona post pics up on the open thread, pm me if you want pics an ill send to the people who have been sound and not been a coc k throught out this thread, i hhave better things to do with my time than come on a bodybuilding forum and lie about what i eat, what i lift and what drugs i take, get a fukin grip of yur lifes you sad f cukers.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> It was all BS... TS WAS BS'ING... hahaha
> 
> look at his avi pic... Hes prob a natty sittin at home laughing whilst drinking his nitrotech...


That avi got me to the championships in rome mate  dont hate, congradulate 

weres yur pic by the way ?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

you dik eds can think what you want, i dont care wha you think iv gained or havnt gained, its the internet, i got banned for nothing, there was a dude talkin sh it about asians and i said preech bother and got banned, why i was banned all you talked sh it like i was lieng so keep trolling and talkin sh it you sad c unts you aint seeing sh iiiiiiit!!!


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Mate dont let the haters get on your tits, put the pics up cos some of us have been waiting with genuine interest to see the outcome of your cycle...

how much did you gain in the end?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> Mate dont let the haters get on your tits, put the pics up cos some of us have been waiting with genuine interest to see the outcome of your cycle...
> 
> how much did you gain in the end?


42lbs, been cruising for about 2 weeks now and lost 19lbs


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> Mate dont let the haters get on your tits, put the pics up cos some of us have been waiting with genuine interest to see the outcome of your cycle...
> 
> how much did you gain in the end?


pm me matey and ill send you before and afters.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

cheers buddy will do


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> cheers buddy will do


if people pm you asking to see, please dont send them, fcuk the people who have been slating me and saying im lieng, they aint gona see sh it, thx.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yes ts back in sylte me man good on you welcome back sonny


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> if people pm you asking to see, please dont send them, fcuk the people who have been slating me and saying im lieng, they aint gona see sh it, thx.


No problem mate


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

notin better than a good ukm bust up


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Damn bro you must be HENCH as fvck!

When you going for the Olympia?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

freespirituk said:


> Damn bro you must be HENCH as fvck!
> 
> When you going for the Olympia?


this year.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

freespirituk said:


> Damn bro you must be HENCH as fvck!
> 
> When you going for the Olympia?


im guessin this is a **** take post


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> WoW at all these internet warriors saying im lieng about a cycle i did, what a bunch of dik eds yu actually are, my ban just got lifted today at 11pm so BREDA yur full of shi t son, yur just mad cause you gave me a source on here to get gear off and i found some 1 cheaper, deal with it kid and for all yu other c u nts who said i lied abhout this, im not gona post pics up on the open thread, pm me if you want pics an ill send to the people who have been sound and not been a coc k throught out this thread, i hhave better things to do with my time than come on a bodybuilding forum and lie about what i eat, what i lift and what drugs i take, get a fukin grip of yur lifes you sad f cukers.


Dont let it get to you mate fawk the haters! I believe you cause no one would make a journal like this if they where not serious! You just keep going and show all these ignorant people that your smashin it! Abdn with all the gear you are doing i am not surprised that you eat 2 kilo + ED or more! On that kinda gear those dosages the slin ,GH, AAS anyone would be hungry as a starving hobo!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ts24 you are on a roll boy


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 42lbs, been cruising for about 2 weeks now and lost 19lbs


Well done on the gains mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2943253 said:


> WoW at all these internet warriors saying im lieng about a cycle i did, what a bunch of dik eds yu actually are, my ban just got lifted today at 11pm so BREDA yur full of shi t son, yur just mad cause you gave me a source on here to get gear off and i found some 1 cheaper, deal with it kid and for all yu other c u nts who said i lied abhout this, im not gona post pics up on the open thread, pm me if you want pics an ill send to the people who have been sound and not been a coc k throught out this thread, i hhave better things to do with my time than come on a bodybuilding forum and lie about what i eat, what i lift and what drugs i take, get a fukin grip of yur lifes you sad f cukers.


Until you post pics your full of sh!t


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Until you post pics your full of sh!t


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

good lawdy he has returned!

42lbs in 6 weeks!!! That is a huge amount. Props man!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mish said:


> good lawdy he has returned!
> 
> 42lbs in 6 weeks!!! That is a huge amount. Props man!


23lbs after water drop, if that's all lean tissue, that is mental


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Yeah taking into account the vast amount of food he was getting through that is an achievement in itself.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back mate...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

when you get a chance mate can you pm the pics buddy

I for one never slated or doubted I dont see why all the doubt ??

I am currently smashing in 10 000 cals a day in myself on my blast and not even on a fifth of the gear Ts is using


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> when you get a chance mate can you pm the pics buddy
> 
> I for one never slated or doubted I dont see why all the doubt ??
> 
> I am currently smashing in 10 000 cals a day in myself on my blast and not even on a fifth of the gear Ts is using


X2 (on the pics not the 10k calories lol)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Rick89 said:


> when you get a chance mate can you* pm me the pics buddy*
> 
> I for one never slated or doubted I dont see why all the doubt ??
> 
> I am currently smashing in 10 000 cals a day in myself on my blast and not even on a fifth of the gear Ts is using


x 3 on the pics mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> 10k **** me? That all clean.


nope lol

mostly though

veruy physical job 7 days a week also for 9 hours a day on building sites


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> nope lol
> 
> mostly though
> 
> veruy physical job 7 days a week also for 9 hours a day on building sites


Not to mention the constant throwing around of heavy stuff lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

A significant amount of suspense has been built, you may now deliver the pictures TS

Please respond......


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

**** da hateaz


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dude has kept 23lbs so far.... that aint exactly a lot considering the cycle he did and calories consumed. You could expect much the same with less gear but a longer cycle so imo the cycle was a failure and a pointless exercise

Now... For all you sayin fcuk the haters and what ever else, I don't hate... I'm just not impressed by a boastful, arrogant cnut who hasn't even got the swingers to stick to his word and post pics for everybody to see... So reall and truly if he wants to "fcuk the haters" gettin his pics on here is the only way


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> 42lbs, been cruising for about 2 weeks now and lost 19lbs


How tall are you and start bodyweight please?Thanks


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dude has kept 23lbs so far.... that aint exactly a lot considering the cycle he did and calories consumed. You could expect much the same with less gear but a longer cycle so imo the cycle was a failure and a pointless exercise
> 
> Now... For all you sayin fcuk the haters and what ever else, I don't hate... I'm just not impressed by a boastful, arrogant cnut who hasn't even got the swingers to stick to his word and post pics for everybody to see... So reall and truly if he wants to "fcuk the haters" gettin his pics on here is the only way


Breda im not sure i agree with you there mate, if he makes those gains in six weeks rather than say twelve then he will get twice as many blasts in every year... so over the course of 12 months he would make far more gains this way.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> Dude has kept 23lbs so far.... that aint exactly a lot considering the cycle he did and calories consumed. You could expect much the same with less gear but a longer cycle so imo the cycle was a failure and a pointless exercise
> 
> Now... For all you sayin fcuk the haters and what ever else, I don't hate... I'm just not impressed by a boastful, arrogant cnut who hasn't even got the swingers to stick to his word and post pics for everybody to see... So reall and truly if he wants to "fcuk the haters" gettin his pics on here is the only way


23 lbs are awesome gains, if i gain around 10lbs in a cycle i will be over the moon


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

baggsy said:


> 23 lbs are awesome gains, if i gain around 10lbs in a cycle i will be over the moon


exactly mate, once you have done a few cycles then gains like that are very hard to come by ime.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

baggsy said:


> 23 lbs are awesome gains, if i gain around 10lbs in a cycle i will be over the moon





bulldogge said:


> exactly mate, once you have done a few cycles then gains like that are very hard to come by ime.


What and you both take the same amount of gear and eat the same amount as this guy did? I didn't think so.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bulldogge:2944225 said:


> Breda im not sure i agree with you there mate, if he makes those gains in six weeks rather than say twelve then he will get twice as many blasts in every year... so over the course of 12 months he would make far more gains this way.


True mate true but I would expect more than 23lbs from that cycle and amount of calories... Maybe that's just me. If he posts up pics and he looks 23lbs better off I'll humble myself and congratulate him


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

m575 said:


> What and you both take the same amount of gear and eat the same amount as this guy did? I didn't think so.


???????


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

pics or bs thats what i think


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Breda said:


> True mate true but I would expect more than 23lbs from that cycle and amount of calories... Maybe that's just me. If he posts up pics and he looks 23lbs better off I'll humble myself and congratulate him


i personaly think 23lbs is a mental amount of gains in six weeks, and it just wouldnt be achievable in 6 weeks unless you took all that gear and food.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

to be fair 23lbs would be a good achievement prior to losing any water gained on cycle never mind afterwards. most of us would be happy putting on a stone per cycle to be fair, never mind close to two!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bulldogge:2944286 said:


> exactly mate, once you have done a few cycles then gains like that are very hard to come by ime.


My point exactly. You'd be happy with half his gains with how much gear? How much slin? How much HGH? How many calories?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> True mate true but I would expect more than 23lbs from that cycle and amount of calories... Maybe that's just me. If he posts up pics and he looks 23lbs better off I'll humble myself and congratulate him


10kg in 6 weeks how much more do you want to gain no matter what gear your taking. I dont think it is possible to add that much in 6 weeks and you expected more, lets not forgot he is already in good shape and has alot of muscle on him. I dont know what you guys do on gear most i have ever gained is around 3-4 kg in 12 weeks, of course i can gain more with fat etc but i prefer the lean look


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> to be fair 23lbs would be a good achievement prior to losing any water gained on cycle never mind afterwards. most of us would be happy putting on a stone per cycle to be fair, never mind close to two!


Yeh but most of us won't be hammering as much gear and food he was is what I was getting at. What did you expect to happen lol


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Breda said:


> My point exactly. You'd be happy with half his gains with how much gear? How much slin? How much HGH? How many calories?


but im not a competing bodybulider that wants to gain an incredible amount of mass over a certain amount of time... as i said before, hes done it in six weeks... would take me 26 weeks to gain 23lbs of lean mass on my cycles :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

m575:2944316 said:


> Yeh but most of us won't be hammering as much gear and food he was is what I was getting at. What did you expect to happen lol


This is my point too


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Just put pics up u puff! Only one way to shut every1 up. I woulddef like to see changes made.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Breda said:


> This is my point too


Dude was on what? 6g of gear? And 20iu of gh and slin or something? And people are surprised that he gained more than most people do on a 12 week cycle? :lol:


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Youve got to post pics after gains like this, impressive stuff if you have and have stayed leanish too


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

m575 said:


> Dude was on what? 6g of gear? And 20iu of gh and slin or something? And people are surprised that he gained more than most people do on a 12 week cycle? :lol:


im not supprised at all tbh...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

That's huge gains. Not taken injectibles myself but you obviously are very dedicated of you're getting as much food and good training down you as that. How bad did the side effects get? If you don't mind me asking

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

m575 said:


> Dude was on what? 6g of gear? And 20iu of gh and slin or something? And people are surprised that he gained more than most people do on a 12 week cycle? :lol:


You have to give credit to him yes he took a **** load of gear, but the amount of food he ate if correct is insane, if me or you did the same we wont gain that much because we cant eat that much good on him for necking it all down


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

m575 said:


> Yeh but most of us won't be hammering as much gear and food he was is what I was getting at. What did you expect to happen lol


this is true, but if you were happy gaining a stone on a 12week cycle that would be 7lbs on a 6 week cycle if you halved it. hes done 3 times that in 6 weeks, and more, so works out about right if hes taking 3times the gear and food in.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> this is true, but if you were happy gaining a stone on a 12week cycle that would be 7lbs on a 6 week cycle if you halved it. hes done 3 times that in 6 weeks, and more, so works out about right if hes taking 3times the gear and food in.


lol it doesnt work like that, if did 500mg a week and gained 5kg and then ran 1000mg would i expect to gain 10kg?? NO


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> this is true, but if you were happy gaining a stone on a 12week cycle that would be 7lbs on a 6 week cycle if you halved it. hes done 3 times that in 6 weeks, and more, so works out about right if hes taking 3times the gear and food in.


A lot more than 3 times the gear :lol: but yeh credit where credit is due I don't take anything from the guy if this has happened then good I'm glad someone had the balls to do it. Wouldn't mind seeing some pics though


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

TheBob said:
 

> Well hopefully he will put pics up , otherwise the whole purpose of him starting the thread is worthless , with a loss of credibility


same here another "noaudi" thread....anyone receive the pics my pm?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

baggsy said:


> lol it doesnt work like that, if did 500mg a week and gained 5kg and then ran 1000mg would i expect to gain 10kg?? NO


NO :nono: ...


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

oway mate, get the pics on or pm us at least?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

no need to put the pics up. just need someone that has seen them through pm to verify it aint a blag

or a couple of people would be better


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> no need to put the pics up. just need someone that has seen them through pm to verify it aint a blag
> 
> or a couple of people would be better


Or hilly to pop in ...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

baggsy said:


> lol it doesnt work like that, if did 500mg a week and gained 5kg and then ran 1000mg would i expect to gain 10kg?? NO


obviously i know it doesnt work like that, but with 3 times the gear, double the time and 3 times the food yeah id expect to gain alot more. Obviously if you did 500mg per week and gained 5kg your not gonna gain double on 1g, however would you, or would you not expect to gain more? especially if you were necking that amount of food? I'd be disapointed if id spent that much cash on gear and food and didnt gain more than when on 500mgs per week.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> pm me matey and ill send you before and afters.


i wouldnt mind seeing the pics?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Please you lot have missed the vital point... Hes lost so much and gained 23lbs... Now the 23lbs hes gained how much of that is still water? Considering hes still cruising on 800mg of test at the moment plus the peptides hes using...

TS just put up the pics and shut us all up...


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> no need to put the pics up. just need someone that has seen them through pm to verify it aint a blag
> 
> or a couple of people would be better


 :death: ...


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

some people really dont know when to stop digging


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> WoW at all these internet warriors saying im lieng about a cycle i did, what a bunch of dik eds yu actually are, my ban just got lifted today at 11pm so BREDA yur full of shi t son, yur just mad cause you gave me a source on here to get gear off and i found some 1 cheaper, deal with it kid and for all yu other c u nts who said i lied abhout this, im not gona post pics up on the open thread, pm me if you want pics an ill send to the people who have been sound and not been a coc k throught out this thread, i hhave better things to do with my time than come on a bodybuilding forum and lie about what i eat, what i lift and what drugs i take, get a fukin grip of yur lifes you sad f cukers.


Mate, seriously this is an internet forum. People will bltch, moan, call you this that and the other; but really at the end of the day why does it bother you that much? Personally I read most of this thread with an open mind and was somewhat interested in seeing the end results. It was interesting to hear about your day to day achievements and provided a decent amount of banter at first. Now, unfortunately your ban came at a bad time and yes it caused a lot of speculation and whatnot. So what? You were pushing a lot of gear and making (what appeared to be) very remarkable gains. Yes, people will be calling you on that.

I haven't comment on this tread yet, this is my first. But after reading your above comment.....don't you think your acting a bit over the top? I mean really; is this how you react to negative feedback all of the time? I can't help but feel that you'll be letting a lot of people down that actually took the time to follow this thread and chime in from time to time.

You *did*? have the opportunity to prove all of those that doubted you wrong by sticking to your guns and showing the end results....instead you had a bit of a whinge told all to "fcuk off", or all the "sound people" to PM you for pics.

Anyway, good work on the gains; hope all goes well with your future goals and stay in good health. (Thon was a heavy blast to be sure)

- LH


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I did PM him requesting the pics but he didn't send them because I'm Asian.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I pmd you now make with the pics or ill send you naked pics of me!


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

rectus said:


> I did PM him requesting the pics but he didn't send them because I'm Asian.


Hey?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

TheBob said:


> Well hopefully he will put pics up , otherwise the whole purpose of him starting the thread is worthless , with a loss of credibility


X2


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Alex The [URL=Kid:2945530]Kid:2945530[/URL] said:


> Hey?


Bs23 knows exactly what he's gettin at and so do I


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> When I ran my Shic, I banged in some XL Bacon Double Chese Burgers to get in the cals


good man

what was your blast if you dont mind me asking?? ( can PM if prefered)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

chilisi said:


> When I ran my Shic, I banged in some XL Bacon Double Chese Burgers to get in the cals


Lol why not have pb or an extra few scoops of mass powder or whey or even evoo or fish oils...

Dnt lie your a fat weak willed sob! Any excuse to have a burger... Lol


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

welcome back, glad to see the ban finally lifted, cant wait to see the difference 42 lbs has made


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ts, I really think you should put some pics up. I normally don't think there's any purpose to calling people out but you have made some bold claims about results using a pretty heavy duty course and been pretty defensive about it.

Many people are pretty sceptical, but there's also an issue about the message put out - if in fact you did that course and haven't gained as well as you've implied, then it sends out a bad message to others suggesting that such a high dose cycle (high enough dose to be bordering on dangerous some might say) delivers more than it actually does... and that may influence others to do a similar course for no real benefit. Here at UKM our AAS section is not about misinformation, its about honest info about the effects of various cycles/doses so that people can make an informed choices for themselves.

I think you owe the forum some clarity here.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nice post Dt but to be honest with you mate I doubt very much bs24/7 will be putting up any pics. I very much doubt he's even pm'd any of the "sound" people any pics.

Ts I'm guna say it now.... You are a liar and you've not put on any significant mass, You barely eat 3000kcal a day and your lifts are no better than than a school girl

The only way to prove me and any other doubters wrong is to post pics


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

chilisi said:


> When I ran my Shic, I banged in some XL Bacon Double Chese Burgers to get in the cals


burger king burgars £2 a day I have 5 of them twice a week atm.

gd ****.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

also I dont think he should put up pics as no matter how good he looks it will still not be good enough for the ammout of gear and food he has ate. and will get ripped a new one.


----------



## Porkey38 (Dec 28, 2011)

Having read all of this,

I think this link sums it all up best-


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SteamRod:2946119 said:


> also I dont think he should put up pics as no matter how good he looks it will still not be good enough for the ammout of gear and food he has ate. and will get ripped a new one.


No mate he does need to provide pics, he says what ever he's done has worked and for the people that have followed him and would like to follow his protocols its only fair that he provides some tangible evidence to back his claims


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's getting hot in here


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone that pm'd him recieved pics?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hmmmm you must not have been "sound enough" 

Any of the sound people who requested did you get?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Hmmmm you must not have been "sound enough"
> 
> Any of the sound people who requested did you get?


Lol, your probably right!!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

tbf lads I like the guy and I don't think he's bsing, why would he?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK:2946220 said:


> tbf lads I like the guy and I don't think he's bsing, why would he?


If he isn't bsin then he'd post pics and shut everybody up.

Did you pm him for a pic Mac


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> If he isn't bsin then he'd post pics and shut everybody up.
> 
> Did you pm him for a pic Mac


I havn't PMed him no lol,

for anyone who wants to do his cycle unless your between 6-8% bf% your just land up a big fat watery mess...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i think its some thing stupid like he's forgot to take the pics . an now feels a bit silly billy ............ :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lee [URL=Maggs:2946217]Maggs:2946217[/URL] said:


> Not yet but only pm'd him yesterday. He's prob had nearly all the members on here pm him.lol


That will be his excuse no doubt "too many pm's" but he can't excuse not posting them on this thread where he's said many times that's what he will do

Where is he anyway if I was gettin ripped but knew I was tellin the truth I wouldn't be havin it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK:2946224 said:


> I havn't PMed him no lol,
> 
> for anyone who wants to do his cycle unless your between 6-8% bf% your just land up a big fat watery mess...


Is that what he told you?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda why so hostile and angry lol?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

He's pm'd me, and i've got to say the gains are emense! I've never seen large gains like this in just 6 weeks, well done mate.

I'll post pics up this afternoon, after i've been for a drive in my new Audi.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill:2946234 said:


> Breda why so hostile and angry lol?


Not hostile or angry mate I just want pics


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BB2:2946236 said:


> He's pm'd me, and i've got to say the gains are emense! I've never seen large gains like this in just 6 weeks, well done mate.
> 
> I'll post pics up this afternoon, after i've been for a drive in my new Audi.


Pmsl


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Nice post Dt but to be honest with you mate I doubt very much bs24/7 will be putting up any pics. I very much doubt he's even pm'd any of the "sound" people any pics.
> 
> Ts I'm guna say it now.... You are a liar and you've not put on any significant mass, You barely eat 3000kcal a day and your lifts are no better than than a school girl
> 
> The only way to prove me and any other doubters wrong is to post pics


You really think i care what a skinny little london thug has to say about me ??


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> Is that what he told you?


No actually I got killed on TM for questioning higher dose of test, not adviseable unless really low bf% mate...Weeman advises cycles for me mate not Ts23


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Not hostile or angry mate I just want pics


because he gave me a source on here and i found some 1 alot cheaper so i didnt buy off his source, his fault for giving sources on a open board isnt it breda son


----------



## JMarsh (Oct 4, 2011)

show us some pics and i'll post up a pic of me naked?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> You really think i care what a skinny little london thug has to say about me ??


Thats a bit of a stereo type there Bs...

Well basically all i can gather from your posts since you've come back from your ban is you've made fcuk all gains thats why you wont put any pics up... Thats the only conclusion i can draw

Have you actually sent anybody who pm'd you any pics


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> because he gave me a source on here and i found some 1 alot cheaper so i didnt buy off his source, his fault for giving sources on a open board isnt it breda son


Nothing to do with sources Bs kid


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

how do i post my own thread ? .. all i can seem to do is post on other peoples .. will appreciate if someone can hele please


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

JMarsh said:


> show us some pics and i'll post up a pic of me naked?


Wow the real JMarsh... A bit like NoGuns and NoAudi...

What is uk-m turning into....


----------



## JMarsh (Oct 4, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Wow the real JMarsh... A bit like NoGuns and NoAudi...
> 
> What is uk-m turning into....


At least i'm offering pictures! :tongue:


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Brb getting popcorn for the show


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is just too funny. i said from the start it was bull$hit!

id be happy to eat my own words if pics were put up.. until then...........

ps everyone saying good gains is daft. yes each to their own but ffs he was taking 5000mg of test a week, 800mg tren, 600mg mast, 200mg anavar, 20iu slin, 15iu hgh. (sorry thats what we are led to believe he was taking)


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

JMarsh said:


> show us some pics and i'll post up a pic of me naked?


is that really you jodi marsh you av all ways got your t!ts out you love :laugh:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

jodie marsh! omg omg omg omg...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

JMarsh said:


> At least i'm offering pictures! :tongue:


Send me PM?

LOL


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

need to slow down geezer ur gunna end up doing serious harm to yourself


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oxy_man said:


> need to slow down geezer ur gunna end up doing serious harm to yourself


doing the same blast again in 4 weeks


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> doing the same blast again in 4 weeks


oo s hit no im not, i come on the internet and lie about how much STEROIDS i take


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> oo s hit no im not, i come on the internet and lie about how much STEROIDS i take


I fcking knew it!! 

Any chance you read my PM and wanna send me those pics?

You can also send those before and after ones for this journal if you like :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> doing the same blast again in 4 weeks


Will you be postin pics


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Will you be postin pics


tell me why i should post pics, when from the start half the people were saying im lieng, i was coming on everyday and telling you all eveyrthing from diet to training to side effects etcc... then i get banned for NOTHING, for saying preech brother ( bull s hit ) why i was gone 98% of people weere saying his ban was lifted days ago bla bla no it wasnt at all, every single 1 said i was bull shi tting and nothing i said over 6 weeks was true LOL, you really think my life is that boring that i have to come on here for 6 weeks and talk **** about how much i eat and how much aas i take, funny stuff, funny stuff.


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

im doing a oxy only cylce at 50mg a day for my first course


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL!!!

This is a crock of $hite.

You sir are a cnut.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> tell me why i should post pics, when from the start half the people were saying im lieng, i was coming on everyday and telling you all eveyrthing from diet to training to side effects etcc... then i get banned for NOTHING, for saying preech brother ( bull s hit ) why i was gone 98% of people weere saying his ban was lifted days ago bla bla no it wasnt at all, every single 1 said i was bull shi tting and nothing i said over 6 weeks was true LOL, you really think my life is that boring that i have to come on here for 6 weeks and talk **** about how much i eat and how much aas i take, funny stuff, funny stuff.


Not having a go as i couldnt give a rats ar$e whether you have gained or taken what you have said, but why not post pics to shut everyone up. Thats what i would be doing in your position if your claims were true. I know you say why should i post pics, thats good enough reason isnt it?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Oxy_man said:


> im doing a oxy only cylce at 50mg a day for my first course


dont bother with before an after pics then fella


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> tell me why i should post pics, when from the start half the people were saying im lieng, i was coming on everyday and telling you all eveyrthing from diet to training to side effects etcc... then i get banned for NOTHING, for saying preech brother ( bull s hit ) why i was gone 98% of people weere saying his ban was lifted days ago bla bla no it wasnt at all, every single 1 said i was bull shi tting and nothing i said over 6 weeks was true LOL, you really think my life is that boring that i have to come on here for 6 weeks and talk **** about how much i eat and how much aas i take, funny stuff, funny stuff.


So ytou can shut me up and show the people who have followed you what can be achieved or not achieved with that gear use, calorie intake and 60kg flyes


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

So is there any point of this thread now then, if not going to post pics might as well delete it...


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

is it ok for me to run just a oxy cycle at 50mg a day for 8 weeks ?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Nogains?

damn dawg...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Oxy_man said:


> is it ok for me to run just a oxy cycle at 50mg a day for 8 weeks ?


Why are you posting these questions in this thread, make a thread....


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> So ytou can shut me up and show the people who have followed you what can be achieved or not achieved with that gear use, calorie intake and 60kg flyes


50kg flys


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> 50kg flys


My apologies


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Oxy_man said:


> need to slow down geezer ur gunna end up doing serious harm to yourself


Yes because you seem a fountain of knowledge!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> My apologies


no worries BLUD!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> Nogains?
> 
> damn dawg...


And so it begins... 

Noaudi

Nogunz

Nogainz


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

What was the fcking point in this thread 91 pages for no fcking reason if your not going to post pics then you've wasted not only your time but everyone elses...

Don't have to prove anything to the internet blah blah then why did you join this forum in the first place?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> tell me why i should post pics, when from the start half the people were saying im lieng, i was coming on everyday and telling you all eveyrthing from diet to training to side effects etcc... then i get banned for NOTHING, for saying preech brother ( bull s hit ) why i was gone 98% of people weere saying his ban was lifted days ago bla bla no it wasnt at all, every single 1 said i was bull shi tting and nothing i said over 6 weeks was true LOL, you really think my life is that boring that i have to come on here for 6 weeks and talk **** about how much i eat and how much aas i take, funny stuff, funny stuff.


Why come back then if it's an awful forum full of liars?

Personally I think it's legit, as I'd personally rather lie about ****ting myself than how many drugs I'm on.....

Pics would help though. I'm interested to see gains.#

Actually I don't give a ****.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> tell me why i should post pics, when from the start half the people were saying im lieng, i was coming on everyday and telling you all eveyrthing from diet to training to side effects etcc... then i get banned for NOTHING, for saying preech brother ( bull s hit ) why i was gone 98% of people weere saying his ban was lifted days ago bla bla no it wasnt at all, every single 1 said i was bull shi tting and nothing i said over 6 weeks was true LOL, you really think my life is that boring that i have to come on here for 6 weeks and talk **** about how much i eat and how much aas i take, funny stuff, funny stuff.


Turn the haters into lovers, post up the pics and enjoy the love.

Otherwise the ban might as well been permanent.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was thinking it was legit after all the logs you have made in this thread, but you must be able to see why people are now thinking otherwise and getting p1ssed off after all this and then refusing pictures anyway.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

this could go on forever tbh

i say post up some pics or lock this thread down :death:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> tell me why i should post pics, when from the start half the people were saying im lieng, i was coming on everyday and telling you all eveyrthing from diet to training to side effects etcc... then i get banned for NOTHING, for saying preech brother ( bull s hit ) why i was gone 98% of people weere saying his ban was lifted days ago bla bla no it wasnt at all, every single 1 said i was bull shi tting and nothing i said over 6 weeks was true LOL, you really think my life is that boring that i have to come on here for 6 weeks and talk **** about how much i eat and how much aas i take, funny stuff, funny stuff.


Because based on your avi you are a competitive bodybuilder, most of which like to show people what they have achieved through their hard work and efforts, isn't that part of the point of it???


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

This is better then an episode of fooking Corrie!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Because based on your avi you are a competitive bodybuilder, most of which like to show people what they have achieved through their hard work and efforts, isn't that part of the point of it???


Good point actually


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Good point actually


Thanks bro, I have my moments


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Mods delete this thread it's totally pointless! The last 20 odd pages are about people arguing for pictures for which "could be" a proposed fake cycle! This thread has no value don't u think?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ts23 said:


> WoW at all these internet warriors saying im lieng about a cycle i did, what a bunch of dik eds yu actually are, my ban just got lifted today at 11pm so BREDA yur full of shi t son, yur just mad cause you gave me a source on here to get gear off and i found some 1 cheaper, deal with it kid and for all yu other c u nts who said i lied abhout this, im not gona post pics up on the open thread, pm me if you want pics an ill send to the people who have been sound and not been a coc k throught out this thread, i hhave better things to do with my time than come on a bodybuilding forum and lie about what i eat, what i lift and what drugs i take, get a fukin grip of yur lifes you sad f cukers.





Ts23 said:


> you dik eds can think what you want, i dont care wha you think iv gained or havnt gained, its the internet, i got banned for nothing, there was a dude talkin sh it about asians and i said preech bother and got banned, why i was banned all you talked sh it like i was lieng so keep trolling and talkin sh it you sad c unts you aint seeing sh iiiiiiit!!!


you was banned for making racial comments which are banned i believe you asked for ethnic cleansing.......so not really nothing.....

as for the 2 posts above do not insult other members on the forum you are getting frustrated at people commenting on your claims yet you give no proof......why?? put pictures up and end it all.....



bulldogge said:


> Breda im not sure i agree with you there mate, if he makes those gains in six weeks rather than say twelve then he will get twice as many blasts in every year... so over the course of 12 months he would make far more gains this way.


no he would not, just because you can cycle more does not mean you will gain more, recptor downgrade comes to mind.....

the amount TS has used and what he has retained after 2 weeks on blast (23lbs) is poor at best, yes it is a big number but he has lost over 40% of his gains in 2 weeks on a blast that in itself should tell you what type of gains he made......23lbs for that much gear and insulin per day is crap......many have gained better with much less......i gained 15lbs last year in 12 weeks with no insulin, 750mg per week of gear and 3.6iu of GH per day......10 weeks after the cycle i had dropped 5lbs...........

it all sounds really good as many like to hear about big doses blah blah but it is all talk without before and after pictures.......and if any of you think he will post any up you are very naive


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you was banned for making racial comments which are banned i believe you asked for ethnic cleansing.......so not really nothing.....
> 
> as for the 2 posts above do not insult other members on the forum you are getting frustrated at people commenting on your claims yet you give no proof......why?? put pictures up and end it all.....
> 
> ...


Why not 3.5? does the 0.1 make a difference :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MacUK said:


> Why not 3.5? does the 0.1 make a difference :whistling:


no difference at all but pharma GH comes in 36iu pens in 1ml of water so dosing is easier by taking .1ml(10iu on slin pin)


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS FOR ENTERTAINMENT PURPOSE ONLY......


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> This is better then an episode of fooking Corrie!


What you doin watching corrie lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thank you Scarb thats exactly what ive been trying to say but you put it over a lot better than me


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> Thank you Scarb thats exactly what ive been trying to say but you put it over a lot better than me


Thats because your a tool..


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

TS23,

This is my first post in this thread although I have read each and every one of the 92 pages. I am sure there are many many others on this board that have done the same - i.e. followed this with interest and been looking forward to seeing the before and after pics that YOU at the end of the day said you would put up.

The ban is a red herring mate come on; yes some people were out of order with their comments when it was speculated your ban had ended x days ago but its the internet ffs, people do make claims they can't back up and it happens a lot so there is bound to be a fair bit of cynicism with a thread like this.

What I don't get is that you have stated you have gained 23lbs on this blast in 6 weeks (net after 2 weeks have passed) so surely you would want to back that up with pics?? If not why not? There would only be one reason for that.................

This can only go 2 ways bro: -

1) You post up this pics, silence the doubters and move on with your head held high

2) You don't post up this pics, lose any credibility you have ever had on this forum and be forever known as a bullsh1tter.

As I said I'm sure there are thousands on here like me that have followed this thread from day one and not posted. Just because we haven't posted doesn't mean we haven't followed this and "supported" you in our own way. Remember that.

Surely it's time to put up or shut up. I hope it's the first one


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Thats because your a tool..


Thanks noodle arms


----------



## greenmachine (Feb 9, 2012)

Mate just get the pics up and put this **** to bed, ive been followin this post for weeks now and startin to get **** off with reading page after page of arguin about it.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

TS i mean BS your getting really annoying now...

Just post the pics...

and yes pscarb i agree with you 100% that 23lbs kept after 2 weeks of cruising at 800mg test; isnt the best of gains from the amount of supposedly food and drug intake...

MAN UP AND POST THE PICS REGARDLESS OF IF YOU GAINED OR NOT...

PEOPLE NEED TO SEE THE PICS AND JUDGE FOR THEMSELVES IF 7.5G+ COURSES ARE WORTH DOING....


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I TOLD YOU LOT HE WAS RELATED TO NOAUDI...

NOGAINZ...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Poor old TS23! lol!

Looks like you have alot of people calling your bluff.. Well 92 pages of it thereabouts 

Can't believe it's gone on so long TBH!

Post some pics to save this dreadful thread showing up on my 'new posts' every day!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm, no pics since I posted last night then.

One of the reasons I posted is because of something I heard from someone living local to TS23 who said he'd been seen about a week ago looking no bigger than he has in a while - at a glance no evidence of any significant gains at all. Am not going to drag this person into it by naming them, but they are well respected, knowledgeable, and I've always known them as honest and not someone to bullsh1t or stir for the sake of it.

That said, a brief glance of someone doesn't always tell the whole picture and I was really hoping to see something to dismiss the doubt.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol @ this thread


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

What a ridiculous ego trip.

Half hour of my life I will never get back.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yawn


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Hmmm, no pics since I posted last night then.
> 
> One of the reasons I posted is because of something I heard from someone living local to TS23 who said he'd been seen about a week ago looking no bigger than he has in a while - at a glance no evidence of any significant gains at all. Am not going to drag this person into it by naming them, but they are well respected, knowledgeable, and I've always known them as honest and not someone to bullsh1t or stir for the sake of it.
> 
> That said, a brief glance of someone doesn't always tell the whole picture and I was really hoping to see something to dismiss the doubt.


well, well, well.... thats a shocker


----------



## dibednalio (Apr 15, 2011)

This has been without a doubt, the most long-winded, drawn out thread I have ever read on the entirety of the internet. I initially thought OP was being truthful, but the fact he's not posting the pictures even now because the bad int0rets people have hurt his feelings is embarrassing. #banhammer


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What are the silly hashtags all about - keep seeing them!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Ts23 *
> 
> you dik eds can think what you want, i dont care wha you think iv gained or havnt gained, its the internet, i got banned for nothing, there was a dude talkin sh it about asians and i said preech bother and got banned, why i was banned all you talked sh it like i was lieng so keep trolling and talkin sh it you sad c unts you aint seeing sh iiiiiiit!!!





Pscarb said:


> you was banned for making racial comments which are banned i believe you asked for ethnic cleansing.......so not really nothing.....


Quite right, not nothing at all. As far as I'm concerned that little episode of bigoted keyboard warrior-ism was very lucky to only end in a two week ban... no place for racism or that kind of view in a decent society at all as far as I'm concerned, and am very disappointed there was no apology made on coming back from the ban but a 'I got banned for nothing' comment instead. Very disappointing.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The reason you should post pics is that you said you would. Simple as that. You are either a man of your word or not.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Quite right, not nothing at all. As far as I'm concerned that little episode of bigoted keyboard warrior-ism was very lucky to only end in a two week ban... no place for racism or that kind of view in a decent society at all as far as I'm concerned, and am very disappointed there was no apology made on coming back from the ban but a 'I got banned for nothing' comment instead. Very disappointing.


I'm very disappointed in you dtlv for no double bicep shot that you promised? :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Quite right, not nothing at all. As far as I'm concerned that little episode of bigoted keyboard warrior-ism was very lucky to only end in a two week ban... no place for racism or that kind of view in a decent society at all as far as I'm concerned, and am very disappointed there was no apology made on coming back from the ban but a 'I got banned for nothing' comment instead. Very disappointing.


Fcuking *******!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Quite right, not nothing at all. As far as I'm concerned that little episode of bigoted keyboard warrior-ism was very lucky to only end in a two week ban... no place for racism or that kind of view in a decent society at all as far as I'm concerned, and am very disappointed there was no apology made on coming back from the ban but a 'I got banned for nothing' comment instead. Very disappointing.


Thats him all over really and part of the reason i have been an ass to him if you all didnt realise


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I told you cnuts but no1 listens to me...

Look at his avi... Hes looks like a NATURAL VEGETERIAN bodybuilder sitting at home drinking his nitrotech and celltech and eating almonds for protein...

He doesnt use 50kg DBs for flyes but maybe 50lbs which is 22kg maybe believeable...

He also made it sound like he was a big drug dealer / gangster saying "Oh yeh money aint a problem" and when asked to go to nandos by sum1 on this thread "oh sorry sum1 owed me money so i had to sort it out"...

MAYBE HE WAS USING THE FAKE PROCHEM GOING AROUND ON HIS BLAST.... HAHAHA CMON YOU CNUTS NOT HIS FAULT HE HAD

NOPROTEIN + BUNKGEAR = NOGAINZ...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pics or BS.....Simple as


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I Heard BS got his gear from a chinese guy with glasses with prochem tatoed on his chest... Was this the cnut who imported the fake prochem... AHHAHAHA

FCUK I NEED SOME DRUGS... IM GOING MADDDD HERE... ALL THESE FCUKIN CONSPIRICIES...

ALSO BOYS PLEASE BE CAREFUL WITH WHAT YOU POST; IM SURE WE DONT WNA SEE IN THE NEWSPAPER TOMARROW

"NATURAL BODYBUIDLER FOUND HUNG" COZ IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT AFTER ALL THAT GEARUSE HES PROB CRASHED DUE TO "NOBALLZ" AND PROB IS FEELING LIKE A LITTLE 4 YEAR OLD GIRL...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Hmmm, no pics since I posted last night then.
> 
> One of the reasons I posted is because of something I heard from someone living local to TS23 who said he'd been seen about a week ago looking no bigger than he has in a while - at a glance no evidence of any significant gains at all. Am not going to drag this person into it by naming them, but they are well respected, knowledgeable, and I've always known them as honest and not someone to bullsh1t or stir for the sake of it.
> 
> That said, a brief glance of someone doesn't always tell the whole picture and I was really hoping to see something to dismiss the doubt.


only person that knows me on here is hilly and hilly hasnt once said he seen me a week ago and dont look any bigger, not that i have seen anyway, iv put 3 stone on and im 5'11 how can i not look bigger? i look like a different person.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I told you cnuts but no1 listens to me...
> 
> Look at his avi... Hes looks like a NATURAL VEGETERIAN bodybuilder sitting at home drinking his nitrotech and celltech and eating almonds for protein...
> 
> ...


well yeh, its how i make money so obviosuly im gona sack nandos off to go cash my money in ?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> only person that knows me on here is hilly and hilly hasnt once said he seen me a week ago and dont look any bigger, not that i have seen anyway, iv put 3 stone on and im 5'11 how can i not look bigger? i look like a different person.


If true then all have to do is post pics to shut every1 up.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> only person that knows me on here is hilly and hilly hasnt once said he seen me a week ago and dont look any bigger, not that i have seen anyway, iv put 3 stone on and im 5'11 how can i not look bigger? *i look like a different person*.


Priming for uploading pictures of somebody else :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> well yeh, its how i make money so obviosuly im gona sack nandos off to go cash my money in ?


JUST POST SOME PICS MATE...

FCUK ALL THE NONSENSE... JUST POST UP A FEW PICS...

WHY YOU SCARED?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> only person that knows me on here is hilly and hilly hasnt once said he seen me a week ago and dont look any bigger, not that i have seen anyway, iv put 3 stone on and im 5'11 how can i not look bigger? i look like a different person.


PICS WILL PROVE THIS

Thanks


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I am off to inject a stupid amount of test for my first cycle after hearing how good it works from ts23!

No pics tho


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I Heard BS got his gear from a chinese guy with glasses with prochem tatoed on his chest... Was this the cnut who imported the fake prochem... AHHAHAHA
> 
> FCUK I NEED SOME DRUGS... IM GOING MADDDD HERE... ALL THESE FCUKIN CONSPIRICIES...
> 
> ...


your a fcukin idiot, how would i make otu im a drug dealer on a open forum you fckin idiot, come back when you have a pic of your self instead of talkin shi t, you horrible c unt.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> your a fcukin idiot, how would i make otu im a drug dealer on a open forum you fckin idiot, come back when you have a pic of your self instead of talkin shi t, you horrible c unt.


From posts you have made in the past i thought you was a drug dealer too?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> your a fcukin idiot, how would i make otu im a drug dealer on a open forum you fckin idiot, come back when you have a pic of your self instead of talkin shi t, you horrible c unt.


Only going to get yourself a perm ban, why you being so off? just post the pictures?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> your a fcukin idiot, how would i make otu im a drug dealer on a open forum you fckin idiot, come back when you have a pic of your self instead of talkin shi t, you horrible c unt.


REALLY???????


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> only person that knows me on here is hilly and hilly hasnt once said he seen me a week ago and dont look any bigger, not that i have seen anyway, iv put 3 stone on and im 5'11 how can i not look bigger? i look like a different person.


Am not mentioning names, but I'm just repeating what I've been told. Is a small world and people talk.

Btw, I didn't realise your retained gains were 3 stone, I thought it was half that after fluid loss? Have you gone back up another 21lbs in the last day or two then?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> REALLY???????


The irony pmsl


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually liked this guy...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> your a fcukin idiot, how would i make otu im a drug dealer on a open forum you fckin idiot, come back when you have a pic of your self instead of talkin shi t, you horrible c unt.


Mate you act like a wannabe drug dealer...

Im not gonna argue with you coz my membership here is worth more than your bull****...

I bet you my membership weighs more than the gains you put on from your blast aswell... lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

If i put on 3 stone iId be posting pics everywhere!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Cannot believe this thread is still going if he doesn't post pics in the next 24hours the mods should delete this thread and ban him for life!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

how do post pics ??


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

DB said:


> If i put on 3 stone iId be posting pics everywhere!


You can mate, 5g test 1.2g tren and 100mg var ed


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MacUK said:


> You can mate, 5g test 1.2g tren and 100mg var ed


Isn't that your cycle in the kenny challenge? :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> You can mate, 5g test 1.2g tren and 100mg var ed


You're the last person DB will be taking advice for gains off... well maybe 2nd to last, Ts23 will be last


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> how do post pics ??


Post reply, go advanced then manage attachments, select the pics from your computer and it will put them on .


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> You're the last person DB will be taking advice for gains off... well maybe 2nd to last, Ts23 will be last


Your a dirty natty... well you look like one.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MacUK said:


> You can mate, 5g test 1.2g tren and 100mg var ed


If I did that...The pictures would be of me sh1tting my kidneys, liver and prostate out! Plus if I put 3 stone on, walking about over 21 stone at 5"11 isn't the kinda look I like!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Post reply, go advanced then manage attachments, select the pics from your computer and it will put them on .


good cause i wona post pics of me ****in bredas mam, pscarbs wife, dtlvs sister, db's gf and your aunty, vids will be included after i upload them.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> good cause i wona post pics of me ****in bredas mam, pscarbs wife, dtlvs sister, db's gf and your aunty, vids will be included after i upload them.


Oh dear


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> good cause i wona post pics of me ****in bredas mam, pscarbs wife, dtlvs sister, db's gf and your aunty, vids will be included after i upload them.


You are a cnut.

I'm not insulting a member I called him a cnut not a ****, you see the difference the meaning is a whole lot different


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> good cause i wona post pics of me ****in bredas mam, pscarbs wife, dtlvs sister, db's gf and your aunty, vids will be included after i upload them.


Rather you than me, my auntie is fcuking rancid.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> good cause i wona post pics of me ****in bredas mam, pscarbs wife, dtlvs sister, db's gf and your aunty, vids will be included after i upload them.


I want to say it was nice knowing you before the perm ban..

but I would be lying.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Your a dirty natty... well you look like one.


At least i look like i train


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> good cause i wona post pics of me ****in bredas mam, pscarbs wife, dtlvs sister, db's gf and your aunty, vids will be included after i upload them.


Easy way to get out u bull****ta


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ts23 said:


> good cause i wona post pics of me ****in bredas mam, pscarbs wife, dtlvs sister, *db's gf* and your aunty, vids will be included after i upload them.


Sweet.. Takes her off my hands for a few seconds cheers dude 

I think you maybe getting a ban pretty soon.. pmsl

Nice way of getting out of posting pics!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

he posted that so he gets banned and then has no way of posting these pictures lol.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been a follower of the thread and waited for pics.

You, ts, are a bellend.

That last comment of yours is surely resulting in a prem-ban so you have got yourself out of posting pics.

Well done on your achievements.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> At least i look like i train


only because your slightly black... stfu now and wait for Paul to come into the thread and ban him


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> good cause i wona post pics of me ****in bredas mam, pscarbs wife, dtlvs sister, db's gf and your aunty, vids will be included after i upload them.


Bye


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

CHILDISH behaver fuk im off close thread ................


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Mods don't give him the ban he wants. Let's get pics!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahahahahaha nogains!!!!


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

first post in this thread, dude you would be better off just saying sorry for lying, apoligising for the insults and asking for a fresh start on the forum, then just getting yourself a perm ban, your most likely regret it after a few days when your bored and wana log on lol


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Breda said:


> Bye


the guy is an idiot, not only did he post no pics but he is insulting bbers who are well known in the bbing world so if the cnut actually gets a good body and wants to compete everyone will know he's a cnut...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm glad in here to witness this


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> how do post pics ??


Someone please tell ts23 how to post a pic as i haven't done it before?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

why he not red neggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggd


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm glad in here to witness this


Me too this has been an epic thread.

I guess eventually you get to see everyone's true colours.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LER said:


> why he not red neggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggd


Fire at will (before the ban sets in)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

sunn said:


> Someone please tell ts23 how to post a pic as i haven't done it before?


He's been told but has made his final post and proved he's full of sh!te so just sit back a wait for the ban hammer

Can the banning ,od please allow members to turn his bars red 1st. I have already negged him earlier


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

I retreact my last statement what a plonker!

.........Close the thread.......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Me too this has been an epic thread.
> 
> I guess eventually you get to see everyone's true colours.


Definitely, will be remembere with fun of the noaudi and the man crush of aceofspadez - nogains!!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

sunn said:


> Someone please tell ts23 how to post a pic as i haven't done it before?


naive?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

He is already banned


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ok, who banned him? DB was that you? Am actually a little irritated that I didn't get to do it :sad:

Is kind of funny though - the insult to get banned rather than pics was exactly what was expected.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Little keyboard warrior has gone now along with his made up cycle and skinny legs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dtlv74 said:


> ok, who banned him? DB was that you? Am actually a little irritated that I didn't get to do it :sad:
> 
> Is kind of funny though - the insult to get banned rather than pics was exactly what was expected.


Sorry buddy but although I am fair game on the forums bringing my wife into it is not on, I am sure I will bump into him at a show in the future little sh1t


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Sorry buddy but although I am fair game on the forums bringing my wife into it is not on, I am sure I will bump into him at a show in the future little sh1t


No I agree totally - he overstepped the line with bringing peoples families into it... just showed what kind of person he was that he'd rather do that than simply put some pics up of himself.

He lucky guessed that I have a sister, and if I ever bump into him I won't forget the comment either.


----------

